# Naruto Chapter 594 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2012)

Discuss away!


			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 10, 2012)

It might not be next chapter but I suspect that Kabuto versus Orochimaru is on the horizon. 

As for next week, we might be deprived of seeing the person/people who know everything for the time being. I suspect scene jumping, possibly to someone nobody really cares about like Karin (who is bound to show up pretty soon) and/or the rookies.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks like Sasuke and Naruto's fight will indeed be left to the arc following this one, as the stage has been set for Tobi and Madara to show us what they've got as the primary villains of the arc. Orochimaru and Sasuke are currently exiting stage left, and considering how tired out Naruto as well as Sasuke's current mindset, their battle will have to come once the matter of the war is dealt with.

Except for some scene switches, expect the manga to focus primarily on the war's players until the arc's end.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro and Sauce meet "them" and we'll get yet another history lesson . 

If it's about the Uchiha massacre I'll shoot myself.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally things switch to Naruto vs Tobi. I hope.


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2012)

would like to see a bit of Madara vs the kages,a bit of gedou mazou.
and most importantly ,who is "them",where are they going,and whats in the scroll.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru vs Sasuke Uchiha is coming. At some point, he'll have to put Orochimaru down for good. I wonder if he'll receive a boost after taking Kabuto's chakra?

Will Orochimaru surpass Kabuto some how?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 10, 2012)

Naruto Vs Tobi, I think it's time.
And a bit of Gokage Vs Madara.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure what Kishi is going to do next week, but at the very least, he could give us the Juubi.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru vs Sasuke Uchiha is coming. At some point, he'll have to put Orochimaru down for good. I wonder if he'll receive a boost after taking Kabuto's chakra?
> 
> Will Orochimaru surpass Kabuto some how?



I don't know about that. Sakura still needs to surpass Tsunade. Isn't Oro stronger than Tsunade? So if Sakura beats Oro than she has fulfilled her role as main heroine.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> I don't know about that. Sakura still needs to surpass Tsunade. Isn't Oro stronger than Tsunade? So if Sakura beats Oro than she has fulfilled her role as main heroine.



The problem with that is simple: how?

Unless Kishimoto engages in more bad writing and has Sakura train off screen to the point where she has somewhere become strong enough to take on a Sannin singlehandedly...

No. Just no.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 10, 2012)

Oro and team head for wherever their heading, and Karin may or may not show up. 

Scene goes back to Naruto vs Tobi. Perhaps the rookies show up after 20 chapters of traveling.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the suspect that Kishi wants to show us Tobi's face in chapter 600 so he wants to show us first Sasuke/Orochimaru interaction and Gokage vs Madara before returning in a constant way to Naruto Vs Tobi(3-4 chapters before 600).
Or maybe I'm totally wrong and in chapter 600 we'll see the human who knows everything(I hope not).


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Finally things switch to Naruto vs Tobi. I hope.



This. 

Since we got a long sasuke-itachi-kabuto arc that leads us to the return of lord Oro, we can assume that kishi will keep the new plot for later and will focus on Naruto again.

After all, that's how Kishi used to works...


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

may be silhouette of jubi this time....


----------



## Who Dat (Jul 10, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> It looks like Sasuke and Naruto's fight will indeed be left to the arc following this one, as the stage has been set for Tobi and Madara to show us what they've got as the primary villains of the arc. Orochimaru and Sasuke are currently exiting stage left, and considering how tired out Naruto as well as Sasuke's current mindset, their battle will have to come once the matter of the war is dealt with.
> 
> Except for some scene switches, expect the manga to focus primarily on the war's players until the arc's end.



Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Naruto will have lead color pages for the next two issues.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

perhaps first time for a  manga in WSJ..?..


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasuke and Oro meet the elder and younger sons of Rikudo


----------



## Mofo (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue, we won't see Juubi until chapter 600, you better  put yourself  to rest on that matter.

I assume Sasuke and Oro  are heading to Konoha,  Sasuke wants to talk with the Elders or revive his parents, after all he needs to know the truth and who's gonna give him that if not his own parents?
Lol at people talking about RS' sons, you guys are nuts.


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Klue, we won't see Juubi until chapter 600, you better  put yourself  to rest on that matter.
> 
> I assume Sasuke and Oro  are heading to Konoha,  Sasuke wants to talk with the Elders or revive his parents, after all he needs to know the truth and who's gonna give him that if not his own parents?
> Lol at people talking about RS' sons, you guys are nuts.



Nope.

I will push the Juubi angle every week until he appears; in the same manner as Bart and the enter Hyuuga nonsense.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 10, 2012)

I sill stick to my previous prediction and work around it for this chapter as I strongly believe it may come true.
*Chapter 594 Predictions.
Unpleasant return.*

Juugo: ...what do we do with Kabuto and Anko?
Orochimaru: Bring them a long. The good people of the leaf should take care of them.
Sasuke: The leaf?
Orochimaru: Yes, that's where we're going.
Suigetsu: Wait a second...you guys just can't walk into Konoha...you're both extremely hated their remember...
Orochimaru: ....
Sasuke: A war's going on, all their shinobi should be gone.
Orochimaru: Except for the elders.
Sasuke: !
Orochimaru: I'll explain on the way, let's go.

*Scene swtich to Madara*
Madara: Anyway, I'm off. If you try to stop me, I'll kill you.
Onoki: Damit...
_Onoki floats in front of Madara with his hands in Jinton formation._
Tsunade: Tsuchikage! Stand down!
Onoki: no....we promised Naruto...we can't leave...how would our image and fight be recognized in history when we admit defeat and the enemy spared us...
Madara: You really want to die don't you?
Onoki: If I die, at least it looked like I made an effrot...that the lives of thousands were not in vain.
Gokake: ....
Onoki: I'll end this the same with Muu-sama would have.
Madara: !
_Madara flashback_
_Both Onoki and Muu are on the ground_
Muu: Do you feel safe from our particle style by staying in that jinton?
Madara: Are you calling me a coward Tsuchikage?
Muu: No, I'm calling the Uchiha clan cowards.
Madara: ....Enough. 
_Madara goes for the stab and strikes Muu._
Onoki: Sensei!
Madara: All talk and no show. 
Muu: I'll say it once more, do you feel safe?
Madara: !?
_Muu stands inside Susano with a sword held to Madara's neck._
Madara: I see...you split before you even came here so my eyes wouldn't notice...then you hid from me with your camouflage technique...
Muu: Just because you dislike Hashirama doesn't mean we do, we won't try to cause a war because of your emotions. 
Madara: Then finish me off lord Tsuchikage.
Muu: Killing you here won't prove anything, rather, when the time comes, you will be killed by those you have harmed.
Madara: And that would be....
_Flashback ends_
Onoki: The entire shinobi race!
Madara: !!
_Madara actives Susano and grabs Onoki_
Raikage: Shit.
Mei: Tsuchikage Sama!
Madara: Be gone.
_Madara crushes Onoki._
_Suddenly 4 Onoki's come out of the ground and grab Madara._
Gokage: !?
Madara: What's this? Rock bunshins? When?
Gaara: *Back when he fought the mummy..he must have hid himself in the clones....this whole time...this was a rock bunshin?*
Onoki: Have you forgotten it was you who killed Lord first Tsuchikage, my father...have you forgotten it was you who used genjutsu on the second Mizukage to kill my sensei...have you forgotten it was you.....
Madara: !...
Onoki: Who will die here today.
All 4 onoki's: Extreme aggravated rock technique!
Madara Urgh....too much weight...
4 Onoki's Now, let's end this. 
_They form hand seals._
4 Onoki's: Particle Style!
Madara: I can't absorb it...weight holding body down....damit..I played around too much...
Tsunade: Wait..the real Onoki is in there right?
Raikage: Oh no...Tsuchikage! Don't do it!
The real Onoki: Tell me Madara...
Madara: !?
Onoki: Do you feel safe?
*Onoki's Final blast. *
*Chapter end.*


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Klue, we won't see Juubi until chapter 600, you better  put yourself  to rest on that matter.
> 
> I assume Sasuke and Oro  are heading to Konoha,  Sasuke wants to talk with the Elders or revive his parents, after all he needs to know the truth and who's gonna give him that if not his own parents?
> Lol at people talking about RS' sons, you guys are nuts.



chapter 600 is for tobi's identity...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

Orochimaru sexually harasses Sasuke, says he doesn't know what Sasuke was talking about and goes on his way.

Sasuke spends the next 30 years in therapy, learning to not trust people who wanted your body for years.

Oh and Hoshi sexually harasses Orochimaru, as that was Tobi's plan all along, he wanted to get back at Orochimaru.

What Tobi summon was simply the video of Orochimaru getting the payback, now the whole world has seen Orochimaru getting the sex from Hoshi, he spends the next 30 years in therapy learning to not fuck people over.

Madara and Tobi go on their way as there plan is complete now.

Juubi was just a figment of everyone's imagination, as was Rikudo, the Bijuu are really just pets that can't talk or do anything, all Genjutsu.

Zetsu then eats the world.

I've got no idea what to expect anymore, I just hope Hoshi gets it's time eventually, maybe it is on Orochimaru now, Tobi using Orochimaru for something perhaps.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 10, 2012)

Back to Madara and the Kages next week I reckon. Need to get that out of the way before we return to Naruto versus Tobi and Sasuke and Oro need a few chapters to get to the place they're heading too.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 10, 2012)

bubble_lord said:


> Sasuke and Oro need a few chapters to get to the place they're heading too.



no their travel objective can be just offpaneled just like most of naruto vs tobi fightl... and get to them as they reach that place... there is no need to see them jumping the trees and talk talk talk talk talk...sasuke is way to talkative lately...

and current chapter was a disappointment becouse it totaly focused on 3characters ;/ last chapter we jumped here and there... we saw many battlefields... and now NONE... when sasuke appears the chapter only focuses on him totaly its a damn let down... when naruto is there is allways a peek into other battlefield then return... but with sasuke nope... its like kishi is a sasuke fanboy ;/


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 10, 2012)

PREDICTION
SOMEHOW KABUTO WAS ABLE TO PUT A CURSE SEAL ON EDO MADARA


----------



## Chuck (Jul 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not sure what Kishi is going to do next week, but at the very least, he could give us the Juubi.



let me try this again;
I predict we will only see a silhouette of the released Juubi on *the last page* of next week's chapter


----------



## Addy (Jul 10, 2012)

i think we may see tobi and madara but i honestly don't give a shit about either so..... more oro and suigetsu shitting his pants


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Expecting another Sasuke/Orochimaru centric chapter, but hoping for the Juubi.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I would prefer a whole chapter with Oro & Sasuke just talking (flashbacks, Oro history, Itachi fapping, Sharingan fapping from Oro's side etc) then Madara vs Gokage

Or Naruto vs Gedo. Oro just overshadowed them


I'm curious though; what do the Japanese boards think of Oro's return? I know that dude was never popular over there


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

I predict that we'll go back to the Madara vs Kages fight.  We might get some discussion between Sasuke and Orochimaru but I wouldn't be surprised if the chapter doesn't feature them.


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 10, 2012)

The Rookies arrive at Naruto's battle vs Tobi.
Sasuke and the rest arrive at _that place_ to meet _them_ at _that hour_ on _that day_ around _that time_.
And some Madara vs the Kages but it will be really really short.


----------



## Daryoon (Jul 10, 2012)

As Naruto fights Tobi, Orochimaru will explain to Sasuke about Tobi's origins, leading to the big reveal at the end of the volume (595).


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 10, 2012)

Predicting an extra 33 page comic for the RTN movie. :amazed


*Spoiler*: __ 









And back to the rookies after 21 weeks...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2012)

sasuke and his group go to where ever suigetsu stays away from oro cause he does not want to be molested again. and maybe the juubi and madara


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there going to be a chapter next week? I've heard people saying that there isn't.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2012)

yes with color pages and a extra chapter of the new movie i think^


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I predict that we'll go back to the Madara vs Kages fight.  We might get some discussion between Sasuke and Orochimaru but I wouldn't be surprised if the chapter doesn't feature them.



I really hope you're right. Travel time will probably cover a number of chapters anyway.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chapter 594 Prediction:*   The Return

Sasuke and Orochimaru head to the Naka Shrine, the secret hidding spot of the Uchiha to unlock the final secret of the Tablet.  Where the true secret can only be revealed by the sons of Ridoukou Sennin.    From there, we learn the tale of the life of Ridoukou, the secrets of the Juubi, and the reason that son got only part of the gift.

Meanwhile, Tobi begins the preparations to summon the Juubi itself, but there are things that he must sacrifice since he does not have the full power.


----------



## Jad (Jul 11, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> Is there going to be a chapter next week? I've heard people saying that there isn't.



Yes I would like a definite answer on this as well. What date next week are we going to get the chapter, or are we getting it after 2 weeks?

Because One peice and Bleach are on break I believe.


----------



## Talis (Jul 11, 2012)

I predict Tobi's mask cracking as clifhanger.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2012)

Deadway said:


> I sill stick to my previous prediction and work around it for this chapter as I strongly believe it may come true.
> *Chapter 594 Predictions.
> Unpleasant return.*
> 
> ...



Epic predictions are epic! 

Nice job bro!


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 11, 2012)

Why do I think that Sasuke is going to make Oro revive his parents.
They know their motives against the Konoha, why did they plan to betray Konoha, did Itachi do the best thing, Who is itachi, good or a bad person?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I predict Tobi's mask cracking as clifhanger.



not till 600


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope for rikudos sons or past hokages and other half of kurmas chackra.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 11, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> I hope for rikudos sons or past hokages and other half of kurmas chackra.



kages are sealed... oro couldnt summon minato so what is done is done... rest of kages are sealed too... and sasuke doesnt deserve the other part of kyuubi... becosue he would treat it like madara a source of power... while naruto treats him as partner and friend... and it took a long time for that to happen... so no such things

and I hope its neither of any rikudou kids or rikudou himself... becouse I would preffer if kurama told naruto about rikudo with a flashback since bijus were inside rikudou and at his death... they know a lot and naruto deserves to hear it...

while sasuke just wants to go the easy way... use a forbidden jutsu that kills other human (edo tensei) to get answers.... he dosnt deseve it... he killed another persoin with cold blood only to learn few things... if he want to know what he should do then he should find it on his own


since what is sasukes goal or dream ? he doesnt have one.. he just goes on a whim.... while naruto from a small age was rushing towards his dream of becoming hokage and his dream did not change with years.... while sasuke changes each sec. ;/   If sasuke doesnt find his answer on his own then there is no deeper meaning in the whole rikudou talk... or with his sons... becouse itwould be another "manipulated path"

so I just hope that "them" is sasukes parents to hear the full story of what happened.... since sasuke had the flashback of itachi talking about "sasuke could have changed his parents"... then he could hear why they planed coup... and why they told itachi to spare him ect.... and hte place sauke knows well that oro was talking about is mostly sasukes own home


----------



## Krippy (Jul 11, 2012)

Sasuke & Oro become Sages.


----------



## Talis (Jul 11, 2012)

Next chapter is going to be 50 pages in total together with the movie thing.
I don't know why but i seriously get the feeling that Tobi might get revealed this chapter since it's some kind of a big bang moment.


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Next chapter is going to be 50 pages in total together with the movie thing.
> I don't know why but i seriously get the feeling that Tobi might get revealed this chapter since it's some kind of a big bang moment.



Wait, what?

I thought we were only receiving colored pages for the next two weeks. Hope you're right - Juubi and Rinnegan rape for sure next week.


----------



## Talis (Jul 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> I thought we were only receiving colored pages for the next two weeks. Hope you're right - Juubi and Rinnegan rape for sure next week.


In the convo thread people says 17 pages normal manga, and 33 about the movie or something.


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2012)

loool3 said:


> In the convo thread people says 17 pages normal manga, and 33 about the movie or something.



33 non canon pages about the movie? 

Fuck!!

Scratch my last prediction.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 11, 2012)

chapter 600. Tobi's mask breaks


----------



## Talis (Jul 11, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> chapter 600. Tobi's mask breaks


Or 5 chapters before it and 600 will be flashback like 500~.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 11, 2012)

I predict we'll see either Naruto's battle or the Gokage's battle.


----------



## Summers (Jul 11, 2012)

I predict that this "Where they going!" Craze wont end. Its just like the Tobi=?, Scroll, That Jutsu, and other mysterious threads. I hate it. We have like 20 threads guessing the same place and the same people over and over again. This how Kishi hooks people, he is a mystery writer at heart, or a teasing stripper, bitch only showing us some Teet, take it all off damn it!

Next chapter we skip to Kages v Madara. At best Juubi. We are getting color pages after.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2012)

i think the color next week or the following  maybe of the juubi


----------



## Klue (Jul 11, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think the color next week or the following  maybe of the juubi



Why not both?

Rikudou and the Juubi?


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 12, 2012)

Ei senses the Juubi

That's all I'm saying for now :sanji


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Ei senses the Juubi
> 
> That's all I'm saying for now :sanji



Ei chopped off the Hachibi's horn. What will the Juubi lose?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2012)

Time for some crazy fanfic \o/



Chapter 594: Advancing to the truth.

We get a colored cover of Rikudou in what seems to be the Juubi mode, for the first time. His image is still just shades, but his eyes seem to be painted and his rinnegan now has tomoes. He is holding his shakujo in one hand, and his banana fan in the other, in what seems to be like a fighting position, the arm holding the fan is rising and it covers his mouth and nose, just leaving the eyes to be shown. He has horns and long hair, and behind him we see something that we cant distinguish between wings or tails.

The side note is "In a world where humans can access the secrets of a god, there is nothing left but war."

Chapter starts with Sasuke, Orochimaru, Juugo and Suigetsu standing in circle, outside the cave, they are going to use a space/time jutsu to go to their destination.

Orochimaru: Sasuke-kun...before we go, you must be aware that what you might be about to discover could go beyond what you imagine. Are you prepared?

Sasuke: I am.

Orochimaru: Lets go so.

Scene cuts to Madara vs kages.

Madara has punched Oonoki away with susanoo, the kages are around him on the floor, cornered.

Madara: How much will it take for you to understand...that you have no chance against me? How far should i go...to break your spirits?

Madara gives them a really evil glare, and starts to make handsigns.

Suddenly, a big flash of light rises to the sky, as if ascending in the direction of the moon, far away from their fight. Madara turns with a surprised look on his face, looking at the direction of the light.

Madara: !!!! *thats!*

All the kages are looking at the direction of the light too, in despair.

Oonoki: Could it be...

Tsunade: oh no...Naruto!

A: Brother...

Gaara:.......*Naruto you...*

Mei: this cannot be...

Madara: The Juubi. 

Madara pulls what appears to be his two susanoo wings, in a size that fits his body size.

Madara: The time has come. You should also come to watch the show.


Scene cuts to Sasuke, Orochimaru, Juugo and Suigetsu arriving at the Nakano temple.

Sasuke: so...thats the place. 

Orochimaru: You should have guessed it.

They look at the flash of light ascending to the sky.

Orochimaru: *its already happening...* This is...a bad sign. We must go. Fast, we will be protected inside the temple.

Sasuke: ....

Orochimaru: to the room, where the tablet is.

Sasuke: right, lets go.

They enter the room. Orochimaru is looking intently at the tablet. Sasuke stares at it, and activates his EMS. He starts to read it, but we dont see what he is reading.

Sasuke: !!

Orochimaru: Sasuke-kun, you will be able to read the whole thing soon enough. But for now...

Orochimaru turns to the circled part of the room, and advances to touch one of the seals.

Orochimaru: Come here...

Sasuke looks back and advances to him, he has a strange look on his face, a mix between confusion and worry.

Orochimaru grabs Sasuke's hand and places it over the seal.

Orochimaru: Flow your chakra throught it. It must be done by an Uchiha.

Sasuke does as Orochimaru says and the place starts to turn into a room that we already saw. A drawing that resembles the one that we saw with rikudou standing and the bijuus around him appears on the floor, and a door appears at the other side of the room.

Orochimaru: the door, Sasuke-kun.

Sasuke advances to the door, and opens it slowly. Its all dark inside, and they advance to it, suigetsu looks scared. Once they are all in, the place seems to seal again, making it appear as if they are inside of Tsukuyomi. The door disappears.

Suigetsu: What the hell!?

Sasuke: Its like tsukuyomi...

Sasuke looks intently with his EMS at the other side of the room, as if observing something.

Orochimaru: You can see it, cant you, Sasuke-kun? Go there, and do the same thing as before.

Sasuke goes to the place that he was looking at and places his hand over it, letting his chakra flow. The tsukuyomi seems to break like a mirror, revealing what appears to be an altar, with this eye on the wall over it: 



By the sides, at the left and right, it appears to have two other minor altars, one with the symbol of the Uchiha, by the right, and one with the symbol of the Senju, by the left. A blue flame burns by Senju's side, while a red flame burns by the Uchiha's side.

Orochimaru: We are inside the world of Tsukuyomi, 72 hours here are one second in the real world. There are plenty of things to do, lets get started.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 12, 2012)

- Oro is a boss
- The Gokage defeat Madara (wishful thinking )
- Tobi kicks some ass


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prediction has my full support, and the cover page.


----------



## Summers (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the ORO-Sasu stuff from Jeannes prediction, Makes Oro look awesome.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Prediction has my full support, and the cover page.



sorry to burst your bubble, but you can bet that the colour pages will be wasted on the damn movie announcement and some useless gizmo like Naruto and Sasuke bracelets and stuff. We've seen this happen with the previous movies afterall.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, but you can bet that the colour pages will be wasted on the damn movie announcement and some useless gizmo like Naruto and Sasuke bracelets and stuff. We've seen this happen with the previous movies afterall.



Oh, I know bro, but a man can still dream.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 12, 2012)

first of all yes I know this will never happen.But if kishi can give ridiculous power-ups to naruto and sasuke than so can I.


594.Emperor of Sand

chapter begins with Madara badly injuring dwarfkage.
Tsunade gives some chakra to other kages and starts healing dwarfkage.
Gaara says that from now on he is going fight madara alone.Others try to protest.But Gaara is no longer here.He and Madara stands in the center of huge  vortex of sand that rises till the sky and blocks way both in and out.
-You are indead as strong as legends tell Madara Uchiha.-says Gaara.-but it all ends here.
-a brat like you will stop ME?- mumbles Madara.-I don't think so kid.you are thousand years to young to face me one on one.I am the closest thing there is  to what mere mortals call ,,god''.Feel the power of Uchiha Madara!Amaterasu!
Gaara burns with black flame.
-Madara are you blind?-says Gaara  voice.-obvious sand clone is obvious.
-you dare...you dare to mock ME?-screams Madara.-I have been fhiting wars log before you were even born.I will tech you how snot like you should behave in front of most powerfull being.Mteorite of doom!
after his words meteorite even bigger than before falls from the sky.Madara shields himself with susanoo.meteorite strikes ground.
-Finaly I crushed that annoying ant-smiles madara.- but why is this damn sand is still here?
-because the ant is still very much alive.-says Gaara while walking  with his hands cossed from one wall of  the vortex.
-How the f...?!-shouts Madara.
-This Wortex of sand is mine domain-calmly says Kazekage.-you might be god or whatever you want outside of this realm I am the one who makes laws.Do you see this flow of sands?I am each and every one of the them.you could say that in this place I am no longer mortal…
-what is this…residence?-interrupted Madara.
-Like I said this is my world.The place that I created for myself than I was still 6 years  old.I was fed up with all the hatred around me.I wanted to have a place there I could be alone.But no matter there I went all I saw was hatred, venom and contempt.only when did I understood that the place that I seek only exist in my mind.So instead of trying to find utopia in outside world.I created my own realm within my mind and soul.
-so this is just …genjustu?-Madara was very surprised.
-…Yes.you may call it genjustu if you wish.But one I cast on myself.- answered Gaara.-Genjustu  that takes away my limitations.In this world by gaining full control of myself I get power to fully control everything else.Here I create my own realiity and shape it in the way I see fit.
-When did you cast this genjustu?!
-after witnessing  your super susanoo.I could no longer put others lives in danger.
-Why …why didn’t you do it from the start?
- I respected you and your warriors pride.I thought that you would feel less  humiliated if you would be defeated by all five kages.Besides they would be upset if  legendary Uchiha would be beaten by youngster without them even moving a finger.But you were more trouble than I thought.Till you used super sunanoo others lives weren’t in danger.But after that I knew that its no longer the fight that we can win without me using some of my tricks.
-Damn brat…This will be last time you ever look down on Uchiha!I don’t care what you can do in this  shity place. I will hunt you down and kill like a fu… son of …
-You will hunt down no one.Becouse im not running anythe.I will stay and fight you if that is your vish.But know this Madara Uchiha .You will never escape this realm.Not even if you would kill me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Oh, I know bro, but a man can still dream.


i even feel like drawing this cover, who knows


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2012)

i predict naruto and madara because i think the last page closed the sasuke arc for now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2012)

hm, i actually think that a new arc has just started


the edo tensei has vanished, and the chapter before this one felt like a transitional chapter, with madara deciding to go for the kyuubi, tobi deciding to revive juubi, and sasuke getting the scroll and deciding to revive orochimaru.

so the latest chapter would be the start of something, and since it focused on the sasuke part alone, it would make sense if we still get his story in the next chapters.

i have the impression that we will discover stuff about juubi, tobi, and madara's plan throught what sasuke discovers, so it would make sense if kishi at least set up sasuke's story to the point where he is already talking with the ones who know everything, only to cut to tobi and juubi, and madara. Then kishi would alternate the talk/explanation with what is happening on the battlefield.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 13, 2012)

Personaly I have a feeling that next chapter will be about the pseudo-juubi along with kurama talking to naruto about it.... they fight it for a while but its really strong...so the chapter will end with a clifhanger with other chakras coming into play

so 595 (a full number) will be about naruto going into his juubi state for a while thx to the chakra the beasts offered him.... and the fight starts...it will end in 1-2 next chapters.. so 596-597... then next 2chapters will be about kages and rinforcements... and chapter 600 will go back to sasuke and the people he wanted to meet


----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2012)

fly to any point on the Susanoo

Zetsu ?

Naruto Chapter 579, Page 16, Bottom Middle Panel:


----------



## Klue (Jul 13, 2012)

Are you implying, that Zetsu is going to chakra rape Orochimaru?

Hopefully, this instance of the spore technique is an enhanced version of what we saw at the Kage summit. Spore Technique to date, is nothing more then a minor annoyance.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, the spores can still monitor their surroundings without activating, so Zetsu could potentially relay to Tobi all this information, including the contents of the scroll.


----------



## Klue (Jul 13, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Well, the spores can still monitor their surroundings without activating, so Zetsu could potentially relay to Tobi all this information, including the contents of the scroll.



Well that makes sense. I just assumed he would use it to take Kabuto out. Like that's possible.


----------



## auem (Jul 14, 2012)

chapter will strat with gokage and madara...i hope to see fatal blow to onoki by madara(won't happen,but i can always hope)...then one or two pages of taka and oro,little bit talking  between oro and sasuke but no inkling about destination....then the focus shift to naruto and we see all sorts of land splitting,mountain crumbling and finally silhouette of ten tails....


i have no interest in movie related chapter or parallel story....one naruto world is enough for me....


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Time for some crazy fanfic \o/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it, I expect something similar to happen with Sasuke and you even accounted for them being short on time given the other huge events going on right now. That's kind of a major detail most other theories on it are forgetting about.

And most importantly, this will lead into Naruto 595: Turn Back the Pendulum


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 14, 2012)

The wiki entry for the Naruto chapters is showing volume 61 covering 12 chapters up through 587, so for volume 62 there are only 6 chapters so far. That would suggest there could be yet 4 or 5 more chapters (597 or 598) before the next big cliffhanger or theme shift rather than only 2-3 chapters until it happens.


----------



## NO (Jul 14, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> The wiki entry for the Naruto chapters is showing volume 61 covering 12 chapters up through 587, so for volume 62 there are only 6 chapters so far. That would suggest there could be yet 4 or 5 more chapters (597 or 598) before the next big cliffhanger or theme shift rather than only 2-3 chapters until it happens.


Probably until chapter 600, which is a convenient switch.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2012)

Rinnegan needs to make an impact this week. Tobi needs to stop playing around and show us its true power.

Take hold of the Juubi, that would please me.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jul 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan needs to make an impact this week. Tobi needs to stop playing around and show us its true power.
> 
> Take hold of the Juubi, that would please me.




we need to see what sasuke ems can do already 

i want to see more than just a mega sasunoo from sasuke.


----------



## vered (Jul 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan needs to make an impact this week. Tobi needs to stop playing around and show us its true power.
> 
> Take hold of the Juubi, that would please me.



yea,i would like to see on either fronts.on the Tobi front and the Madara one.and some Rinnegan related issues as well.
the sasuke front is also very interesting and i hope we;ll get a serious development from there.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2012)

vered said:


> yea,i would like to see on either fronts.on the Tobi front and the Madara one.and some Rinnegan related issues as well.
> the sasuke front is also <a class="inlineAdmedialink" href="#">very</a> interesting and i hope we;ll get a serious development from there.



I agree with the 2 points.

But for now, we need to focus on Tobi. He's actually never showed us his real strengh, even against Minato. 

Besides, between Madara, Itachi, Kabuto, Sasuke, and now Oro, the last events are about to definitely troll Tobi if this one doesn't show us his mastery of the rinnegan. 

So I really hope we are to see the Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2012)

Rage of Hate said:


> we need to see what sasuke ems can do already
> 
> i want to see more than just a mega sasunoo from sasuke.



You're right.

Looking forward to his Perfect Susanoo, something I expected Kabuto to draw out after Itachi's departure. Guess Orochimaru will exceed Kabuto's strength and fight Sasuke for his body, perhaps?

Dragon (Sage Mode) Yamata no Orochi vs Perfect Susanoo with Enton??

Outside of that, I don't know what to expect from the EMS. Honestly, I hope Perfect Susanoo isn't it. Not to say it's not a worthy power-up to differentiate the EMS from the MS, but I expected more than a single enhancement.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jul 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> You're right.
> 
> Looking forward to his Perfect Susanoo, something I expected Kabuto to draw out after Itachi's departure. Guess Orochimaru will exceed Kabuto's strength and fight Sasuke for his body, perhaps?
> 
> ...



i actually want it to be a simple jutsu which is hax but more for defensive purpose like tobi's S/T. it will make sasuke's fight more entertaining than just reviving a one shot kill jutsu like tsukuyomi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2012)

Rage of Hate said:


> i actually want it to be a simple jutsu which is hax but more for defensive purpose like tobi's S/T. it will make sasuke's fight more entertaining than just reviving a one shot kill jutsu like tsukuyomi.



Don't know if simple haxx will cut it. For a new eye ability stemming from a higher level of the Mangekyou, something dramatic or overwhelming is needed. Whatever that power may be, it has to surpass the Mangekyou's abilities in the reader's mind:

*Mangekyou Sharingan*

Amaterasu
Tsukyomi
Koto Amatsukami
Kamui
Tobi's Unnamed Space/Time Migration
Susanoo

I had trouble figuring out what ability could possibly surpass Susanoo, but Final Susanoo was perfect. Hopefully there is more to, time will certainly tell.

*But who is worthy enough to bring it out?

Orochimaru, only if he surpasses Kabuto - and how will he go about that? Absorb Kabuto? Did he just pass up on that opportunity when he decided not to take Kabuto's chakra along with his own?*

After the EMS, comes the Rinnegan. And if the Mangekyou's version of Susanoo wasn't enough, the EMS' version is so powerful, that I'm not even remotely interested in the Rinnegan's current abilities.

Even beyond Gedo Mazou, whatever that is, Kishi must present more abilities, to justify the doujutsu's place as: "What awaits after progressing beyond the Sharingan."


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 14, 2012)

How was Final Susanoo perfect when it's barely better (if any better at all) than Itachi's Susanoo with the legendary items ? (and I am not even an Itachi fan)

I mean, all 3 Susanoo have one-shot attacks (Totsuka, Amaterasu arrows, and well, giant ass sword) and I don't even see how Madara's defense can be as great as Itachi's.

Madara's Susanoo only forte is that it's bigger than the others so far. I found it very disappointing. It's probably uber strong, but Kishi put zero creativity in it (kinda like what he does who Naruto who is only given new one-shoters who look like his old one-shoters to replace his older one-shoters even though his fighting style is lacking in almost every ways)


----------



## Easley (Jul 15, 2012)

I predict that Tobi keeps his mask on... In fact, I'm sure he will. That thing is never coming off! It's been surgically attached to his face. Unbreakable.

Since my predictions are usually shit, the opposite should happen. Reverse psychology.


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

Dude, Tobi's mask will be removed in the coming two chapters. In the forthcoming Naruto film, written by Kishimoto, Tobi's mask is removed - the Moon's Eye Plan takes off.

It's only natural for Kishimoto to reveal both Tobi's face and the Juubi before fans see them in the movie.

"That" time has come.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2012)

the next chapters might be huge so 


hey klue, what do you think of the fact that the banana fan was colored red and white, in the anime?


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the next chapters might be huge so



It has to be. Only two chapters left before the movie hits theaters. Juubi or Tobi's face, anything less is failure.



Jeαnne said:


> hey klue, what do you think of the fact that the banana fan was colored red and white, in the anime?



Nothing, honestly.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Easley (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dude, Tobi's mask will be removed in the coming two chapters. In the forthcoming Naruto film, written by Kishimoto, Tobi's mask is removed - the Moon's Eye Plan takes off.
> 
> It's only natural for Kishimoto to reveal both Tobi's face and the Juubi before fans see them in the movie.
> 
> "That" time has come.


I'll believe it when I see it. The movie could be an alternate reality unconnected to the manga. okay, so I''m a pessimist. Some of the spoilers are a bit outlandish.

of course, I hope the mask is removed... or better yet, shattered by Naruto. It's been a long wait.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> It has to be. Only two chapters left before the movie hits theaters. Juubi or Tobi's face, anything less is failure.



One chapter actually unless you count the movie special separately.

594 will be in 23rd July issue (which we will have next wedsneday) and the movie comes out on July 28th. That's why we also have the movie special next week. 

I have not read anywhere Tobi would be unmasked in the movie. I don't see why he needs to do it next issue.

Anyways, either Kishi was waiting for the movie to come out to use the Moon Eye Plan in the manga (which is why Naruto's fight has been on hold for 5 months until last week) and the next chapter will see the Moon Eye Plan (with maybe the rookies showing up first at the scene, to show why Sakura would be less affected than others or inside the same sub-reality as Naruto assuming the movie premises are coherent with canon storyline)
Or Tobi's "it's time" and the movie have nothing to do with each other and Kishi doesn't care about the movie and he'll show the end of the Madara fight first.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 15, 2012)

Eye of the Moon starts next week.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Mangekyou Sharingan*
> 
> Amaterasu
> Tsukyomi
> ...



We aren't sure that Tobi's ST jutsu is a MS one.

We don't even know if it's related to the sharingan.

As far as I remember, Kishi's never  showed us Tobi with MS...

Tobirama and Minato's ST jutsu weren't based on any sharingans skills...

We can assume that Tobi's one could be some non-uchiha kekkei genkai or else...

Edit: If Tobi's TS jutsu is related to MS, then I would say that Kakashi and Tobi's abilities are the same. So Kamui would be the MS power used by Tobi (with a higher level of mastery than Kakashi)


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

Easley said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. The movie could be an alternate reality unconnected to the manga. okay, so I''m a pessimist. Some of the spoilers are a bit outlandish.
> 
> of course, I hope the mask is removed... or better yet, shattered by Naruto. It's been a long wait.



Yeah, they're very outlandish, so I'm slightly hopeful that I'm wrong. I don't like who's face is underneath Tobi's mask, according to the movie spoilers. 

But if I'm right, we'll finally see Tobi's face and the Juubi.


----------



## auem (Jul 15, 2012)

whose face is underneath tobi's mask in the movie..??!!

i want to see konohamaru and co. in the upcoming chapter..


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

auem said:


> whose face is underneath tobi's mask in the movie..??!!
> 
> i want to see konohamaru and co. in the upcoming chapter..



Obito's. 

I've already prepared myself for the worst possible outcome. Tobi is an altered Obito that was sent back in time, met and conspired with the real Madara before his death during the beginning or right before the Second World War.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 15, 2012)

Tobi should have a mask under the mask under the mask un........


----------



## auem (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito's.



not that much shocking...


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

auem said:


> not that much shocking...



It doesn't make any sense, if he is Obito.

Now if he is someone using Obito's eye and face, for some reason, then that's far more acceptable.

Guess we'll find out this week.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> It doesn't make any sense, if he is Obito.
> 
> Now if he is someone using Obito's eye and face, for some reason, then that's far more acceptable.
> 
> Guess we'll find out this week.



i don't think tobi is even an uchiha based on an assumption i have is that if a an uchiha transplant a sharingan or rinnegan then he should have all the power granted by the original inhabit er.

Tobi uses both sharingan and rinnegan when he should only need the rinnegan as it posses all of the sharingan abilities thus concluding that tobi isn't an uchiha


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

auem said:


> not that much shocking...



depends on how much you hate that idea and don't believe in it.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jul 15, 2012)

I predict oro will take sasuke to a place where he and itachi learnt the art of solo.

However their are many crowns (snake king) but only one true king (of solo) 

Itachi

This is sasuke coronation into becoming King of solo II


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

Rage of Hate said:


> I predict oro will take sasuke to a place where he and itachi learnt the art of solo.
> 
> However their are many crowns (snake king) but only one true king (of solo)
> 
> ...



corrected


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jul 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> corrected



i guess the king will never truly be surpassed. (by an individual)

yeah oro and sasuke merge again to take on the king of kings madara

then sasuke will be wothy of the title prince


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

Anything but an all-out Taka/Orochimaru chapter.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> *nothing* but an all-out Taka/Orochimaru chapter *with itachi hyping flashback*.



Fixed

now that's a chapter


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 15, 2012)

Where's the citation that Tobi's mask is removed in this film?.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Anything but an all-out Taka/Orochimaru chapter.



man, i would love to see another all oro chapter  

and see you all butthurt


----------



## Easley (Jul 15, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Where's the citation that Tobi's mask is removed in this film?.


There isn't one. People surmised this from Kishi's notes, which may not be authentic or recent. He'd really be dumb to leave blatant info lying around. Nothing is safe from the reporter's lens! Madara (Obito) is Tobi... but why mention Madara at all? This was clearly before the twist.

It's a possible red herring - deliberately misleading info. I might be giving Kishi too much credit though.


----------



## Talis (Jul 15, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Where's the citation that Tobi's mask is removed in this film?.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Anything but an all-out Taka/Orochimaru chapter.


think of the potential that it could have to reveal more about rikudou


----------



## Hexa (Jul 15, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Where's the citation that Tobi's mask is removed in this film?.


Nowhere.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But apparently Kishimoto refers to Tobi as "Madara(Obito)" in the script.  It's not really clear.


----------



## EJ (Jul 15, 2012)

Hopefully Sasuke trolls Itachi's wishes.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2012)

Predicting a chapter dominated by Madara/Kages, with Tobi/Naruto at the very end.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 15, 2012)

If anything is being revealed in the movie, it'll be revealed in the movie's alternate universe, where everyone is the opposite of their real self, where the dead are alive, meaning it wouldn't pertain to the manga, so Kishi has no obligation to reveal Tobi's face before the movie hits theaters.



X Itachi X said:


> Where's the citation that Tobi's mask is removed in this film?.





Hexa said:


> Nowhere.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Tobi, who proclaims to be Madara, but is infact Obito (which is why it's in brackets in the script), has Naruto & Sakura trapped in a genjutsu, thus creating an alternate universe, unbeknownst to both of them.

The Tobi in the alternate universe turns out to be Shisui, which is revealed.
The Tobi in the real universe is Obito, not revealed in the movie.

It's quite simple, if I'm indeed correct.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2012)

I want jubbi!


----------



## Talis (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like the 50 page chapter is after 2 weeks and not this week. 
I guess this cliffhanger will be Juubi cracking Tobi's mask and next week we get that face finally.
I hope that Juubi's aura will be Amaterasu, that would look awesome as hell.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 15, 2012)

where does it say we're getting 50 pages


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2012)

why cant they make a 50 pages chapter of pure cannon?


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> I want jubbi!



I'd give anything to see the Juubi this week, anything.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 15, 2012)

You've already seen it, and it looks terrible.

Terrible as in fillerish.





It's a headless monster with an eye.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2012)

i still have hope that this is not juubi's true form ~.~


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 16, 2012)

If this movie is gonna be canon (dunno if it will be or not) then this is my prediction:

Cliffhanger will be Mugen Tsukiyomi being activated, the movie will take place between chapters 594 and 595. The following chapter Naruto is explained to be able to break it because of the micro-Juubi he now technically has within him, after all "even just a piece possesses the same power", although his is small enough that it's power cannot yet manifest in any way other than granting him the power to break Mugen Tsukiyomi.

(I am aware that in the film Naruto and Sakura are being put under genjutsu under different circumstances, but perhaps that world was also a genjutsu, would explain the random revival of dead Akatsuki. Movie is about an illusion within an illusion )


----------



## auem (Jul 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> It doesn't make any sense, if he is Obito.
> 
> Now if he is someone using Obito's eye and face, for some reason, then that's far more acceptable.
> 
> Guess we'll find out this week.



i always assumed it could be obito's body taken over by tobi....obito with his sense intact surely is a very very retarded solution,considering 'kakshi guiden' is the highest point of this manga(to me)...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 16, 2012)

auem said:


> i always assumed it could be obito's body taken over by tobi....obito with his sense intact surely is a very very retarded solution,considering 'kakshi guiden' is the highest point of this manga(to me)...



Alternatively it could be an Obito completely mindfucked by Madara into what he is now, I'm sure I'd get used to it but, it'd be kinda dumb for it to be 'kinda Obito but not really' after all this time spent on the mystery.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

auem said:


> i always assumed it could be obito's body taken over by tobi....obito with his sense intact surely is a very very retarded solution,considering 'kakshi guiden' is the highest point of this manga(to me)...



It's senseless because the timing is off. Obito was born after Madara died. And the reason you stated.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 16, 2012)

i hope it skips to tobi and naruto now


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You've already seen it, and it looks terrible.
> 
> Terrible as in fillerish.
> 
> ...



Manga Juubi >>> Anime Juubi


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Zetsu will show up next to the Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I think Zetsu will show up next to the Juubi.



lol, why? For what reason would he appear?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 16, 2012)

Guise.
What if the Juubi's Incomplete Form is

*Spoiler*: __ 



a man


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why? For what reason would he appear?


For food duh. Juubi needs some plankton


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> For food duh. Juubi needs some plankton


Yes actually. 
Juubi somehow resembles a little as Zetsu the background tail, and i wonder if Black Zetsus line ''i am the land itself'' reffered to the Juubi controling the earth which basically makes him the land.


----------



## auem (Jul 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's senseless because the timing is off. *Obito was born after Madara died.* And the reason you stated.



that can be bypassed if tobi is supposed to change bodies...

but i believe it is all rumor that movie will show tobi's face...it will appear in the manga first...


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's a headless monster with an eye.



I would say a mouthless monster with a f*ckin' big sharinganed eye....




auem said:


> I believe it is all rumor that movie will show tobi's face...it will appear in the manga first...



Sounds obvious to me. So 2 possibilities: 

[*]1st: Tobi's face is showed in the movie, wich means that we'll get it in the very next chapter. 

[*]2nd: If not,  we will not see it either in the film...


----------



## NO (Jul 16, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> I would say a mouthless monster with a f*ckin' big sharinganed eye....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we are one week ahead of Japan when it comes to chapters, 594 syncs up with Road to Ninja's release date. Maybe we will get Tobi's identity with that chapter? Tobi's identity is definitely in the movie.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 16, 2012)

Wait how long is next chapter ? Normal or is next weeks chapter longer ?


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why? For what reason would he appear?



to merge with juubi


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 16, 2012)

I doubt it will be his true identity, though. Everything has been mixed up in Road to Ninja - Chouji isn't fat, Gai reads books, Sasuke is good, Tenten fights, Tsunade has no boobs, Tonton is black etc. so even if Tobi's identity is revealed in the movie, I'd like to think it's a _different_ identity.​


----------



## Faustus (Jul 16, 2012)

One way or another, it shows that Kishi is fully aware of the discussion about Tobi-Obito


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 16, 2012)

Faustus said:


> One way or another, it shows that Kishi is fully aware of the discussion about Tobi-Obito



well yeah he'd have to be a retard not to know


----------



## lathia (Jul 16, 2012)

Early chapter again!? I hope.

I get a feeling these upcoming chapters will be slow. What do I mean? Kishi will try and progress the plot of the 3 scenarios (Tobi vs Nartuo & Co, Madara vs Kages, Oro & Sasuke) simultaneously. Probably won't see Juubi till Ch. 599. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 16, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Wait how long is next chapter ? Normal or is next weeks chapter longer ?


The next 2 chapter will be normal.
The difference is the first people who buy next chapter (in a few places) will receive a chapter of the movie with around 30 pages.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 16, 2012)

I predict the tablet contains a trap which will take over Sasuke because his unique EMS (not in the same category as Madara's EMS). The Elder Son will continue with his plan in Sasuke's body.


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

Imagine Juubi Mazou having Hashiramas wood tails.


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 16, 2012)

i think we will get a conclusion in madara and kages fight


----------



## Turrin (Jul 16, 2012)

Juubi will be some Karasu Tengu looking bird mark my words


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 16, 2012)

^
I wouldn't mind something like that...
Jeanne would love that...


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Juubi will be some Karasu Tengu looking bird mark my words



Another Susanoo looking thing, sounds lame enough.


----------



## 8 (Jul 16, 2012)

i wonder if the juubi will have a new design or if its a more detailed version of the silhouette. it did look bit silly with one huge eye. i wouldn't mind a make-over.


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Juubi will be some Karasu Tengu looking bird mark my words



i still think he is a 10 tailed zombie rabbit


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

Juubi=An evolved version of the Gedou Mazou.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Juubi=An evolved version of the Gedou Mazou.



This. Probably evolved or petrified body.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> i still think he is a 10 tailed zombie rabbit


It HAS to be gedo mazou, it makes the most sense and fits the most data.


But if I had to imagine what I'd want it to be, I'd want it to take on a really small shape for a change but with ultimate chakra! Like human size crow.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

8 said:


> i wonder if the juubi will have a new design or if its a more detailed version of the silhouette. it did look bit silly with one huge eye. i wouldn't mind a make-over.



We all know it's just Gedo Mazou with tails. As I've stated before, Juubi was sitting as if he were mediating during its battle with Rikudou.

Gedo Mazou was shown in a similar position while stationed atop a giant plant in the Akatsuki hideout.


----------



## 8 (Jul 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Juubi=An evolved version of the Gedou Mazou.





Klue said:


> We all know it's just Gedo Mazou with tails. As I've stated before, Juubi was sitting as if he were mediating during its battle with Rikudou.
> 
> Gedo Mazou was shown in a similar position while stationed atop a giant plant in the Akatsuki hideout.


i never realized that. i'm not a fan of gedo mazou's design. but i suppose it's just a skeleton and it should look better with flesh and skin on it.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> *I guess this cliffhanger will be Juubi cracking Tobi's mask* and next week we get that face finally.
> I hope that Juubi's aura will be Amaterasu, that would look awesome as hell.





I can easily envisage it, remembering me the last One Piece episode:

Naruto would be Luffy

Juubi, Surume

and Tobi would be Hody Johnes...

Here what we'd got:

Juubi appears. Tobi orders him to crush Naruto and the others. But Naruto tells Juubi: "hey, we're friends, don't you remember ......*"
(*Naruto name the juubi adding all the bijuus name in a single one)

Juubi stop, look @ naruto friendly:



 and then turns back and smash tobi's face:



And Tobi makes his entrance:



Sounds legit.


----------



## auem (Jul 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> We all know it's just Gedo Mazou with tails. As I've stated before, Juubi was sitting as if he were mediating during its battle with Rikudou.
> 
> Gedo Mazou was shown in a similar position while stationed atop a *giant plant* in the Akatsuki hideout.



that's call lotus....


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

8 said:


> i never realized that. i'm not a fan of gedo mazou's design. but i suppose it's just a skeleton and it should look better with flesh and skin on it.


Remove the bandage from the Gedou's ''big eye'' and you get the Sharinnegan.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Remove the bandage from the Gedou's ''big eye'' and you get the Sharinnegan.



Is it stated that GM is Juubi?

I thought GM was only a stutue (the heretic statue...) that could summon the juubi, not that the statue was the juubi...


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 16, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Is it stated that GM is Juubi?
> 
> I thought GM was only a stutue (the heretic statue...) that could summon the juubi, not that the statue was the juubi...



No real confirmation but many believe GM = Juubi since they look almost identical.


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Is it stated that GM is Juubi?
> 
> I thought GM was only a stutue (the heretic statue...) that could summon the juubi, not that the statue was the juubi...


It probably is the Juubi.
Naruto Chapter 579, Page 16
The Sharinnegan is clearly underneath that bandage, each eye respresents a Bijuu.
The Bijuu's are stored into the statue, with all the 9 Bijuus inside it probably transforms into the Juubi as you can see the GM going wild.


----------



## NO (Jul 16, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I doubt it will be his true identity, though. Everything has been mixed up in Road to Ninja - Chouji isn't fat, Gai reads books, Sasuke is good, Tenten fights, Tsunade has no boobs, Tonton is black etc. so even if Tobi's identity is revealed in the movie, I'd like to think it's a _different_ identity.​



Highly doubt it will be different. RtN can't be that inconsistent with the manga. What will it be? Madara? Then Obito in the manga? How about Obito in the movie then Izuna in the manga? See what I mean? As much as it sucks to get the big reveal in the movie, the options for Tobi's identity are extremely low and there would have to be drastic plot changes for it to make sense in the movie. When Tobi's mask comes off, there will be a story about his motives and why he's doing it. It's too far-fetched for the stories to be completely different.





JuubiSage said:


> No real confirmation but many believe GM = Juubi since they look almost identical.


Except that the Juubi has no face.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Except that the Juubi has no face.



Umm, what now?


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

The characters might be different in the movie but they are still the same character.
Furthermore it said Madara (Obito) in the script.
Tobi was confirmed to be acting like Madara just the same way in the manga.
Anyways it will be really interesting to know whether the mask even cracks in the movie, so far i've seen nothing about it besides Shisui's mask.

Come to think about it, i am supporting the long haired masked man was the real Madara the one Itachi, Kisame met.
I think Kishi uses Madara (Obito) for the current Tobito and the long haired Masked Madara just Madara or Madara (Tobi) lol.
Makes sense.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 16, 2012)

The GM will turn into a demon/humanoid Juubi since it's in its incomplete form.

Everyone around the Juubi will look at it in amazement and shock at how powerful and terrifying his chakra is. 

The Juubi laughs at the SO6P for dividing his power into mortals instead of permenantly sealing the powers inside moon.

Naruto and Bee of course think they can still take him on, but the Juubi soloes Naruto, Bee, Kakashi, and Gai 

He takes Kurama and Gyuuki's chakra beings and absorb it into his self and turns into the Juubi (Complete Beast Form)

Tobi thinks this is his chance to become his Jinchuriki but epicly fails not realizing the Juubi's full power with the Juubi saying "You cannot steal what is not yours human, all this power belongs to me." Tobi retreats to Madara's location. (They'll complete the Moon Eye's Plan, but the Juubi plans on doing it.)

He turns back to his demon/humanoid form and looks way more stronger. Before he started the Tsukiyomi projection, he says he must get rid of "*His* descendants." He starts his search of finding the Sage's Eyes and Body descendants (Sasuke and Naruto respectively)

Due to his Uzumaki background, and Kurama giving him a mass of his chakra, Naruto is alive and can STILL use BM, but now it's called TRS Mode. (True Rikudo Sennin Mode)

Sasuke reads the Tablet at Nakano Shrine and he says "My eyes aren't complete...time to become a God" He see's a picture of the Sage's older descendant's eyes. 
NARUTO 594 END.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, if Tobi is Obito, then Sasuke will be the greatest hero of the Narutoverse only second to Rikudou sennin and Naruto's fame will come from the fact he redeemed him.

It would make something like :
Sasuke : defeated Kabuto who killed thousand of ninjas and was a threat to the world by himself. Defeated Madara who was an even greater threat. (Sasuke took note Madara was still around despite Itachi's efforts. Madara is not seeing Naruto again. If he survive the kages, he won't survive Sasuke)

Naruto : defeated a mere Madara clone hosted by frigging Obito with the help of the likes of Kakashi and Gai. Defeated one of Madara's creation no one ever heard of before (Nagato) and the bijuus that were rendered completely irrelevant the whole story. Redeemed Sasuke.

Tobi needs to be powerful, completely autonomous and not the puppet of someone else. Him being Obito would ruin him on those 3 aspects. The Tobito ship sank when Tobi became Nagato's boss and not the underling.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 16, 2012)

Either we continue to follow Sasuke and Orochimaru or we go back to Naruto's fight and see what's happening with Gedo Mazo.



Ginko25 said:


> Tobi needs to be powerful, completely autonomous and not the puppet of someone else. Him being Obito would ruin him on those 3 aspects.



How so?


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 16, 2012)

Gedo Mazo can't be the Juubi because the Juubi's body is imprisoned in the moon or something like that, right? Wasn't that the legend we were given at some point?

Maybe once it has all the chakra it will perform a summoning jutsu of some kind?

Regardless, there had better be some kind of penalty for revival without the complete chakra of the 8 and 9 tails. Maybe a time limit as the Juubi "uses up" all of the 8/9 tails chakra stored in the tentacle and kin/gin brothers?




Ginko25 said:


> Tobi needs to be powerful, completely autonomous and not the puppet of someone else. Him being Obito would ruin him on those 3 aspects. The Tobito ship sank when Tobi became Nagato's boss and not the underling.



I'm not a huge fan of Tobito, but I don't think those aspects ruin it.

Obito wasn't powerful when he was a child, but neither was Naruto. Now he's the most powerful (albeit not necessarily the most skilled) ninja in the war (possibly besides Edo Madara [but I'm not here to make power-scaling claims, only to say there was a HUGE increase in Naruto's powers over just 4-ish years, and Obito is an Uchiha with like 15 years to grow]). 

Obito's body could be inhabited by someone else, making him able to be autonomous rather than a puppet. Or for that matter, he could be Obito being led by Madara. Madara was clearly aware of his existence. I don't see why he has to be autonomous, he could have been under Madara until his death, then took matters into his own hands.

And actually, being autonomous/not a puppet are the same things, so I guess that's just two.

Again, I don't really care how it's worked out as long as Kishimoto does the reveal justice, but I don't think those two points knock out the theory.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 16, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How so?



Would you be satisfied if Obito was Naruto's boss fight and that he needed Kakashi and Gai to defeat him ?
While Sasuke went on and defeated Obito's boss ?

Would you be satisfied if you knew there could have been dozens of Tobi if Madara wanted so. He only required a dead / dying Uchiha (no matter how untalented it was) which are not hard to find and Hashirama goo (of which he had plenty)


----------



## 8 (Jul 16, 2012)

i predict most of the chapter consist of madara posing and rapping to the kages. then panel of hinata. a panel of sakura. and the last page is tobi still summoning the juubi. telegrams will be about which panel of madara is most smexy, mixed with endless paring wars. next week: the revival of the juubi.. or maybe not.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 16, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Would you be satisfied if Obito was Naruto's boss fight and that he needed Kakashi and Gai to defeat him ?
> While Sasuke went on and defeated Obito's boss ?
> 
> Would you be satisfied if you knew there could have been dozens of Tobi if Madara wanted so. He only required a dead / dying Uchiha (no matter how untalented it was) which are not hard to find and Hashirama goo (of which he had plenty)



You seem to assume Tobi is simply Madara's pawn, or is even being controlled by him.

Given the hints Kabuto, Tobi, and Madara himself have dropped that Tobi is doing things his own way, I see no reason to assume that.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 16, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You seem to assume Tobi is simply Madara's pawn, or is even being controlled by him.
> 
> Given the hints Kabuto, Tobi, and Madara himself have dropped that Tobi is doing things his own way, I see no reason to assume that.



Kabuto is the only one who suggested this AFAIK, and it was to keep Madara with him and not with Tobi.

Madara wanted Nagato to resurrect him and use Moon Eye Plan
Tobi wanted Nagato to resurrect Madara and ue Moon Eye Plan.

And no matter how you twist it, Tobi wouldn't even amount to more than an artificial pawn going rogue. That's not boss material. The fact naruto needs Kakashi with him for this fight even makes him look worse if you look at what happened everytime Kakashi fought Akatsuki level ninjas.
Naruto would even be kicked out of the drama (the one who killed his parents, the one who wants to rulethe world) since he is completley irrelevant in the Kakashi Obito's backstory which would be the theme of the drama.

Tobito was a good irrelevant solo filler fight for Kakashi. Tobito is an horrible boss fight for Naruto, especially when it's the last boss before Sasuke !


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 16, 2012)

Hinata arrives to Naruto


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 16, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Is it stated that GM is Juubi?
> 
> I thought GM was only a stutue (the heretic statue...) that could summon the juubi, not that the statue was the juubi...


You've never made the connection? Really?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> You've never made the connection? Really?



Actualy I didn't...

but how could I?

How could I have linked an one eyed-without mouth beast named Juubi with a nine eyed-with big mouth human like statue named the heretical demon statue...?

To this point, nothing tells us that the Statue is the Juubi.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 16, 2012)

KAKASHI10 Next chapter prediction:

About tobi and Jubi. That will b eth entire chapter with the end saying to see extra see the movie.


----------



## Syntaxis (Jul 16, 2012)

Predic-fic:

Juubi appears and wild chakra's around it form hurricanes in all directions; tornado's firing lightning everywhere spawn from thin air; the sheer force of chakra infused gravity makes the surrounding 20 miles dent. The overwhelming power of the Juubi even causes Tobi some troubles. "I never.. expected it to be this powerful..!"

Naruto and Bee are having troubles just being there. They are kneeling down, covering their face with both arms. Kakashi has dug into the ground with a doton just to protect himself. Gai is just standing there, seemingly contemplating the situation intently.

"Kakashi... should I..." Gai starts.
Kakashi responds swiftly. "Gai, no! Don't... let me use Kamui first!"
"Hurry up. This is getting dangerous." Gai says without pauze.
Kakashi stares at him dumbfounded. "Tch... in a hurry to die, are we..."

Kamui!

A portal opens up at the Juubi. "If I can't swallow it entirely, at least let me mortally wound it."

Suddenly, Juubi disappears. "What the--" Kakashi thinks, shocked. Naruto and Bee are equally surprised. "Kakashi-sensei! Did you just zap that thing?" Naruto asks. "No, he just... disappeared.."

And just as sudden as it disappeared, it reappears. Tobi explains: "The Juubi exists in all planes of existence. You don't stand a chance unless you're the sage of all six paths. Or rather, all six planes of existence..."

"Kakashi... eternal rival... I'll take this point. I win."

Gai steps forward.

"Kaimon. Kyūmon. Seimon. Shōmon. Tomon. Keimon. Kyōmon."
Gai calmly pronounces each of the first 7 gates. His appearance changes dramatically. The ground he walks on pulverizes under his weight. The air around him burns. And just as sudden, he's gone.

"Shimon."

Pure concentrated power seems to gather itself all around the Juubi. Balls of white light, black voids and purple rays being bent in random directions seem to envelop the Juubi all around.

Gai falls.

Tobi: "Incredible..."
Kakashi: "That was..."
Naruto: "Gai... sensei..."
Bee: "The fuck..."
8-Tails: "Such raw power..."
Kyuubi: "Tch... poser..."

The smoke clears, and Juubi is seen unscathed.

Juubi: "What in the six hells was that?"

We see Juubi look around itself.

"Huh. This realm again. "

He sits down, completely carefree and stares at the sunrise.

Everyone is baffled.

"It's like... an innocent child..."

Next arch: The story of the Juubi and the evil sage that sealed him.

_I got bored about halfway through_


----------



## Jad (Jul 16, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand what Gai did but it gave me goosebumps. Did Gai beat the living hell out of the Juubi and send it back to Kindergarten?


----------



## Syntaxis (Jul 16, 2012)

Jad said:


> I don't understand what Gai did but it gave me goosebumps. Did Gai beat the living hell out of the Juubi and send it back to Kindergarten?



Gai pretty much beat the shit out of it, making it reset to as it was when it was first made into existence. Carefree, neutral with no motivations one way or another. Just like a tree, it just is.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You seem to assume Tobi is simply Madara's pawn, or is even being controlled by him.
> 
> Given the hints Kabuto, Tobi, and Madara himself have dropped that Tobi is doing things his own way, I see no reason to assume that.



Kabuto is the only one that dropped any sort of "hint" which could be taken as nonsense, as he is trying to screw Tobi over.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 16, 2012)

Juubi is going to be anti-climatic 

The Gedo going ape shit two chapters ago should have been 592's cliffhanger, not fucking Sauce 

Anyway, if the Juubi does show up soon then that shit is lame. Seriously the Juubi has been hyped for hundreds of chapters and to make it appear without a huge build up or something will hurt its entrance. And we all know that things without an awesome entrance suck. 

594 is going to be about Madara talking shit.

Trust me I'm an engineer :sanji


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2012)

Jubbi or rikudo


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 16, 2012)

Sasuke walking and talking. Some smoke at the distance where the juubi is being summoned.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 16, 2012)

Naruto combines Sage Mode and BijuuMode. He finally has an excuse to cut loose and combine them.


----------



## Ch1pp (Jul 16, 2012)

JUubi enters the fray. Sasuke and madara gets a tingling sensation in their eyes. Madara identifies this sensation as a resonance effect to JUubi's unique dojutsu.

Orochimaru asks if sasuke is Ok, but Sasuke wonders if its a result of his on going accustomary to itachi's eye.  Suigetsu keeps close to sasuke and comically warns orochimaru to maintain a distance from sasuke.

Tobi doesn't waste anytime and is now preparing a JUubi version of bijuu ball. Naruto and kakashi are in awe at the creature's chakra.

Imma get back to this as soon as i've dealt with a fucking math problem that's been troubling me all day.(dealine 2morrow)


----------



## Garfield (Jul 16, 2012)

Would love to see Gai go 8 gate and wtfpwn the juubi in one shot. Kishi seems disinterested in giving Gai some development, this one last stand awesomeness would be much better.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 16, 2012)

The rate the manga is moving Tobi's mask isn't coming off for a few months lol...

Could always be cracked by the pressure released from the 10 tails summoning.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 16, 2012)

Either we get Naruto, Tobi and the Ten Tails summoning = Good chapter

Or more of Sasuke and his butt buddies doing some bullshit = Bad chapter


----------



## Talis (Jul 16, 2012)

I am afraid that we won't see the Juubi until Sasuke meets ''them'' maybe they are connected to the Juubi.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 16, 2012)

Juubi appears.

The moon in the sky cracks.

His power is unfathomable. Tobi is even scared.

Sasuke appears.

He sniffs the air and cuts the Juubi in half.

The energy released from it kills Kakashi, Naruto, Gai, Tobi, Bee, Hachibi, Kyuubi.

Naruto will be on a one-month long break after this chapter. The Manga will be renamed "The Uchiha Chronicles: The Story Of Sasuke" and will be set 5 years in the future.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2012)

Hopefully we go back to the Tobi fight and not this Sasuke side story


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

When Juubi swings its tail...it better cause more destruction than a CST.

I don't give two shits if it's not at full power. It's the true Big Boss of this manga...don't disappoint Kishi


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hopefully we go back to the Tobi fight and not this Sasuke side story





:sanji


----------



## Seph (Jul 17, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> When Juubi swings its tail...it better cause more destruction than a CST.
> 
> I don't give two shits if it's not at full power. It's the true Big Boss of this manga...don't disappoint Kishi



ITT children obsessed with power. This isn't Dragonball Z.


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2012)

Please more Tobi. He's the most interesting character right now.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 17, 2012)

Flashback about Itachi


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 17, 2012)

Seph said:


> This isn't Dragonball Z.



This has been Dragonball Z for quite a while now. Better get used to it.

---

I predict Sasuke and Oro leave and we wont see them again until they reach their destination several chapters later.

Then back to Tobi vs. Naruto where shit starts to hit the fan.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 17, 2012)

I predict Juubi being a huge disappointment, and Madara getting owned by PnJ.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 17, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> I predict Juubi being a huge disappointment, and Madara getting owned by PnJ.



In the long run, this will probably be the case.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 17, 2012)

I say we'll get mostly Sasuke and Oro talking or explaining things. 

Then the cliffhanger will be Tobi losing or Madara nearly killing a Kage.


----------



## Jad (Jul 17, 2012)

Gai, Kakashi, Tobi, Bee, Naruto, Gedo Mazo and Juubi (or not) PLEASE!!!

Kishimoto, stop being a boner and just show me the Masters kicking ass and taking names.

Kishimoto Masashi, stop holding back and shoving "Uchiha" down my throat.


----------



## panikoskun (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope for some Jyuubi info and maybe some panels of Kages vs Madara.

I guess the most probable one would be the Kages vs Madara since the Jyuubi looks to be like the main dish so Kishi might leave it for a bit later.


----------



## Monna (Jul 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> Gai, Kakashi, Tobi, Bee, Naruto, Gedo Mazo and Juubi (or not) PLEASE!!!
> 
> Kishimoto, stop being a boner and just show me the Masters kicking ass and taking names.
> 
> Kishimoto Masashi, stop holding back and shoving "Uchiha" down my throat.


This exactly


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think we're done with the gayquartet.
Now we need to finish with Madara fight and then we go onto the main battlefield


----------



## Tengu (Jul 17, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Flashback about Itachi



O yeeaaah, if only...


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2012)

i honestly wish kishi does sasuke/orochimaru, naruto/tobi, madara/kages fights/plot all in one chapter were we see a bit of everything and not 17 pages were only 5 pages are the best pages of all the chapter


----------



## Jad (Jul 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> i honestly wish kishi does sasuke/orochimaru, naruto/tobi, madara/kages fights/plot all in one chapter were we see a bit of everything and not 17 pages were only 5 pages are the best pages of all the chapter



I know, Kishi has a tendency to stretch pointless shit. I don't think his able to simultaneously keep different scenarios happening and at the same time appeal to the audiences taste. He can only focus on one scenario and that scenario just gets dragged out.

Now people are going to say "Oh, it's hard to write a Manga, he has a busy schedule" this and that, stupidest excuse. I don't give a shit, he has a job to do, jobs are suppose to be hard, so it's no excuse for poor writing. Think of how to pace your Manga Kishi, know when something gets dragged on too much. Seriously. Re-read Part 1 Naruto Kishi and get an idea. Also learn how to pace a fight properly. I read better prediction for chapters than what you release.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> I know, Kishi has a tendency to stretch pointless shit. I don't think his able to simultaneously keep different scenarios happening and at the same time appeal to the audiences taste. He can only focus on one scenario and that scenario just gets dragged out.
> 
> Now people are going to say "Oh, it's hard to write a Manga, he has a busy schedule" this and that, stupidest excuse. I don't give a shit, he has a job to do, jobs are suppose to be hard, so it's no excuse for poor writing. Think of how to pace your Manga Kishi, know when something gets dragged on too much. Seriously. Re-read Part 1 Naruto Kishi and get an idea. Also learn how to pace a fight properly. I read better prediction for chapters than what you release.


idk, i think it's more a matter of taste than "laziness" or "not knwoing haow to write" lol.

maybe he prefers focusing on one event and this method overall?.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2012)

At last page Sasuke is shocked about something in the tablet, then it ends with "Naruto is on break next week". Sometimes I hate Naruto.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mateush said:


> At last page Sasuke is shocked about something in the tablet, then it ends with "Naruto is on break next week". Sometimes I hate Naruto.


NARUTO IS ON A BREAK?
Fuck this, why


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 17, 2012)

Naruto has CP's this jump and next, it's not on  break rofl.


----------



## Susano-o (Jul 17, 2012)

child porn         ?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 17, 2012)

cheese pizza?


----------



## harurisu (Jul 17, 2012)

Cover Page...


----------



## DHxCohaco (Jul 17, 2012)

i predict:
- kishi showing us the gedo mazo transforming into an incomplete juubi , then tobi says something epic 
-scene switch to madara saying to oonoki that he'll kill him if he try to do something stupid , mei try to change oonoki's mind saying that madara is beyond their levels
-tsunade backup oonoki
-scene switch to oro and sasuke
-^they talk then go somewhere ( with some of suigetsus funny moments)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope we get more uchiha stuff.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Jul 17, 2012)

DHxCohaco said:


> i predict:
> - kishi showing us the gedo mazo transforming into an incomplete juubi , then tobi says something epic
> -scene switch to madara saying to oonoki that he'll kill him if he try to do something stupid , mei try to change oonoki's mind saying that madara is beyond their levels
> -tsunade backup oonoki
> ...



that's my prediction going by what kishi was doing lately, my hopes are in juubi in action


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont get why people look so much forward to Juubi. Like we havent seen enough Godzilla size monsters nuking shit in this manga.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> I dont get why people look so much forward to Juubi. Like we havent seen enough Godzilla size monsters nuking shit in this manga.



I'm more interested about Juubi itself, not power. Can it talk? Will Naruto speak with it? Will we finally know more about Rikudou's era? And so on.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 17, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I'm more interested about Juubi itself, not power. Can it talk? Will Naruto speak with it? Will we finally know more about Rikudou's era? And so on.



Fair enough. Hopefully it's personality will consist of more than "ROAAAAAAAAAAAAAR".


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> Hopefully it's personality will consist of more than "ROAAAAAAAAAAAAAR".



Probably. It may take some time before we read more about its personality.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I'm more interested about Juubi itself, not power. Can it talk? Will Naruto speak with it? Will we finally know more about Rikudou's era? And so on.



depends, if juubi gets the kyuubi treatment, i rather see it not talk :/


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 17, 2012)

I need my Madara fix. Two chapters in a row without any would be unacceptable.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 17, 2012)

I wanna know where the fuck Taka is going


----------



## Asherah (Jul 17, 2012)

What I want...is to see where 3 guys and a pedo are going to.

What I expect...is Tobi/Naruto or Madara/Kages


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 17, 2012)

What I would like (but would probably never happen):
Juubi gets revived. Tobi tries to control it but gets soloed.
The Juubi then fodderizes Kurama for being a disappointing sell-out.


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> I dont get why people look so much forward to Juubi. Like we havent seen enough Godzilla size monsters nuking shit in this manga.


i'm with you. an other giant chakra beast. but now with even more impressive chakra levels! HURRAH! 

and that giant sharinnegan. as if we had not seen enough variations of those ridicules doujutsu. 



for now i'm more interested to see how the story around sasuke and orochimaru unfold.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> depends, if juubi gets the kyuubi treatment, i rather see it not talk :/



The Juubi will definitely receive the Kyuubi treatment.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2012)

8 said:


> i'm with you. an other giant chakra beast. but now with even more impressive chakra levels! HURRAH!
> 
> and that giant sharinnegan. as if we had not seen enough variations of those ridicules doujutsu.
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree, that's why I'm hoping for the Juubi to be a humanoid or a Demi God or something


----------



## auem (Jul 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Juubi will definitely receive the Kyuubi treatment.



absolute truth...


----------



## Garfield (Jul 17, 2012)

8 said:


> i'm with you. an other giant chakra beast. but now with even more impressive chakra levels! HURRAH!
> 
> and that giant sharinnegan. as if we had not seen enough variations of those ridicules doujutsu.
> 
> ...


What if he's a conniving, deceptive little bastard who plays magic tricks, like that magician fellow from Kekkaishi?


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*
Confirmed by: Himajin

Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
Tobi doubts himself a little, but claims that the Juubi will deal with 'little' Naruto's  techs.
Kakashi offers to help Naruto, but Naruto tells Kakashi to sit back.
Neji and Hinata arrive at the battlefield, very tired
Naruto deals with the situation at hand, then lends some chakra out to everybody
There is a reaction to the chakra. 
Hyuuga Hinata begins to grow and grow
She becomes the size of godzilla, and her pussy and breasts are so large as Konoha village itself.
Tobi is in fear
He knows he cannot defeat the fat girl of Konoha, who is the size of 10000 ft and weight of a thousand elephants


----------



## Sarry (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...


1) Hinata is a Konoha female in the narutoverse, she will cry herself out. 

2)A gallon of Chocolate Icecream, and a nudie magazine of Naruto will defeat Hinata, no matter what.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...


Damn, this exceeds my expectations by far. Who would have thought.


----------



## JPongo (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...



I realized the bait when she began to grow, daiyummm!!!

Good stuff.


----------



## casio (Jul 17, 2012)

thank you sir


----------



## Hexa (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh man, Himajin. How long has it been?  Like five years?



casio said:


> thank you sir


Don't thank him. It's a dirty lie.


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Yeah I agree, that's why I'm hoping for the Juubi to be a humanoid or a Demi God or something





adee said:


> What if he's a conniving, deceptive little bastard who plays magic tricks, like that magician fellow from Kekkaishi?



something like that would be a good twist. if it turns out tobi underestimate juubi and it immediately breaks out of tobi's control. tobi was never ever gonna control that beast. also it has its own personality and ambitions, which clash with naruto and the shinobi alliance. then i may be a juubi fan.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...



That's an excellent spoiler.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...



Nice try, Himajin.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...



Mmm I wouldn't care at all if this becomes true


----------



## NSAMA (Jul 17, 2012)

bah...I was taking the spoiler seriously until.........


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Way to make an inappropriate spoiler, UchihaSage.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


Apparently that's not the first thing you'd be entering.
If you know what I mean.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*
> Confirmed by: Himajin
> 
> Naruto says that he has a new jutsu in store for Tobi.
> ...



Spoiler lacks Juubi raping. Do it over again.


----------



## WT (Jul 17, 2012)

Fake Spoiler:

- Sasuke threatens Orochimaru by telling him that if he betrays him he will use the most powerful EMS technique on him. Orochimaru becomes uneasy but breaks a smile. 
- Orochimaru takes Sasuke to the Nakano Shrine where he discovers that the reaper seal of death was a jutsu created by the Sages younger son. 
- Orochimaru further states that the first great tragedy occurred when the younger son sealed away the elder at the cost of his own life using the reaper seal. He then tells Sasuke that if he is to learn all the knowledge and gain the power of Rikudo, he must battle the death thing and defeat it - the very battle that claimed Madaras life.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2012)

I like that fake spoiler.


----------



## WT (Jul 17, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> I like that fake spoiler.



Do you want more 

I haven't posted all of it yet. Only a bit


----------



## DelRappy (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess we'll either get a bit of Tobi, or Madara action. Oro's little gang is likely to spend this episode traveling.

And surely not next week, but I'm predicting Orochimaru dying while actually doing something good, with Tsunade looking. I'd prefer if he stayed evil till the very end, but Kishi just love redeeming big villains, and Tsunade's reaction could be rather amusing if done right.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 17, 2012)

Right about now, we should stop getting the ridiculous type spoilers, eh?


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

DelRappy said:


> I guess we'll either get a bit of Tobi, or Madara action. Oro's little gang is likely to spend this episode traveling.
> 
> And surely not next week, but I'm predicting Orochimaru dying while actually doing something good, with Tsunade looking. I'd prefer if he stayed evil till the very end, but Kishi just love redeeming big villains, and Tsunade's reaction could be rather amusing if done right.



How I would love to see the look on Orochimaru fans' faces if he were to be redeemed. Hopefully, vai book. 

How?

Kishi can make it work.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2012)

> Hyuuga Hinata begins to grow and grow
> She becomes the size of godzilla, and her pussy and breasts are so large as Konoha village itself.
> Tobi is in fear
> He knows he cannot defeat the fat girl of Konoha, who is the size of 10000 ft and weight of a thousand elephants


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hyuuga pussy ??


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

It better be an action chapter. Not one filled with talking.


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> How I would love to see the look on Orochimaru fans' faces if he were to be redeemed. Hopefully, vai book.
> 
> How?
> 
> Kishi can make it work.


what did orochimaru fans ever do to you to deserve such cruelty.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

8 said:


> what did orochimaru fans ever do to you to deserve such cruelty.



They were right.


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> They were right.


such assholes. how dare they.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 17, 2012)

i predict sasuke going to a uchiha grave site akin to the legendary elephant grave site, which resides near konoha.

there he will meet papa and mama which oro edo's using red shirt konoha nins and be like.... Why the coup? Nobody in the village gave us dirty looks, if anything they wanted to lick our balls so why?

then papas gonna be like son...  madara had the water village to back us up and we wouldve been kingssssssssssssssssssssssssss and burn this muthafucka down. Have it like the old days of individual clans ruled by themselves and not by others.

even though we were free we still became vassals... an illusion of freedom but enslaved.

We couldnt leave peacefully as if we do every nation would either want to kill us or enslave us

end of the chapter will be "Sasuke's new goal"


----------



## rac585 (Jul 17, 2012)

can't wait for spoiler pics of hinata blob


----------



## Pureblooded (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope we get back to Naruto's fight, I'm getting really tired of Edo Madara failing to kill even one of the kages.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> It better be an action chapter. Not one filled with talking.



What if it's a talking chapter filled with secrets?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2012)

If it has to do with rikudo or son flashback feats or metting the death god then im for it.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 17, 2012)

All what I want is this little frog. ):
was still unable to warp him Minato had a faster reaction, faster warping, and a better strategy.


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rac said:


> can't wait for spoiler pics of hinata blob


here you are:


----------



## Evil (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 17, 2012)

Samui? Tsunade?

And/or something about the special chapter (33 pages)???


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2012)

If you not just trollin, then it could mean that some woman arrived at Naruto's battlefield. The only one I could think of is Tsunade  

Or Juubi is a sexy demonic :amazed



			
				Majin Lu said:
			
		

> And/or something about the special chapter (33 pages)???



I forgot about that. Sounds plausible.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 17, 2012)

Bee is the highlight of this chapter? Not sure if Evil or just trolling


----------



## Evil (Jul 17, 2012)

Mateush said:


> If you not just trollin, then it could mean that some woman arrived at Naruto's battlefield. The only one I could think of is Tsunade
> 
> Or Juubi is a sexy demonic :amazed



No trollin'


----------



## The Max (Jul 17, 2012)

Soo Samui get out


----------



## T3S8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this going to be a boring chapter evil?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 17, 2012)

Samui takes control of the Jūbi from the inside?


----------



## Evil (Jul 17, 2012)

T3S8 said:


> Is this going to be a boring chapter evil?



Yes, no, maybe.


----------



## T3S8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Did the juubi make an appearance this chapter?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do I have the feeling that picture means that the alliance has arrived?


----------



## 8 (Jul 17, 2012)

i thought samui was trapped in a jar.


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 17, 2012)

naruto is going to be trumped by tobi. More explanations to who he is.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 17, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> And/or something about the special chapter (33 pages)???



I want to know about this as well.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 17, 2012)

Gedo Mazo throws up Samui and Atsui


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2012)

Who is Samui again?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 17, 2012)

The woman with the blonde hair who takes charge of Karui's team.


----------



## calimike (Jul 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Who is Samui again?





Lovely said:


> The woman with the blonde hair who takes charge of Karui's team.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil, please give us another hint!!!


----------



## calimike (Jul 17, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Evil, please give us another hint!!!



Sound like Evil won't give us some hint because chapter is probably bad or bored  Who know, right?

I predict Juubi turn into imperfect form of Godzilla-alike! 



Louis-954 said:


> Is there a chapter for Naruto this week? I apologize if this has been answered previously but to my knowledge OP is off and a double issue is supposed to come out sometime soon. I don't know if that's this week or not. if anyone could clear that up for me i'd much appreciate it! With OP being off idk if my heart could handle Naruto and Toriko being off as well.



This week's normal chapter (Cover & Lead CP) and special chapter about the movie (33 pages). Next week's Lead CP again


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil is a good guy, he is sparing us from crap this early


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Now this seems like a chapter that I can like.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone else remember the time when evil trolled us with a 'spoiler' that was completely wrong?  
His even more vague than usual hint that fit perfectly into the current conversation kinda makes me think this is another one of those times.

Although I hope I'm wrong, regardless of whether or not he thinks it's boring a chapter focused on Naruto's battle would be leagues above last week. Even the alternative (a Tsunade-centric chapter) would still be better IMO, more of dat Madara.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2012)

Why does everyone think the Raikage is a lady's man?

I'm predicting the chapter will be about the Kage or Naruto or the Shinobi.  Done with Sasuke for the time being.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 17, 2012)

Tobi is a woman?


----------



## Deadway (Jul 17, 2012)

Chapter revolves around mainly Tsunade and Bee?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2012)

Shit chapter or not at least the focus is in the same area as the Juubi. It's a start, I guess.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Chapter revolves around mainly Tsunade and Bee?



Nah, I bet Bee somehow rescues Samui and her retarded brother...

Samui=big tits of Kumo


----------



## Evil (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 17, 2012)

I swear to god your clues only make sense after we have seen the chapter


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2012)

Any chapter with Bee awesomeness is a huge plus


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Evil is a good guy, he is sparing us from crap this early



Or the chapter's contents are Anti-Uchihahaha, and thus does not interest him at all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> What if it's a talking chapter filled with secrets?



This ain't Young & the restless. Fuck secrets...I wanna see asses getting kicked. Lol.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.



I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.



Rocks > Uchiha.


----------



## Combine (Jul 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Chapter revolves around mainly Tsunade and Bee?


Kishi is totally stalling now, pushing the big Tobi/Juubi reveal until the Road to Ninja movie comes out (the reveal might come first in the film at this rate)


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 17, 2012)

bee gets captured


----------



## The Max (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> .



So Uchiha better than naruto chapter?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.



So Rasengan gets pwned by an Uchiha. Unless of course the Rasengan just represents Naruto.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Confirmation that Senju DNA is not required for the rinne'gan perhaps?  Making them "worse" than the uchiha.


Edit: Oooh Oooh Oooh or Sasuke gets the spiral eyes of the sage's elder brother called the "rasengan."  The uchiha did rasengan before it was cool.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2012)

Sooo Naruto tries to Rasengan Tobi again but fails...again


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2012)

Funny cause Naruto is going to beat Sasuke with Rasengan


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't like what this image implies.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar....  Freudian dream interpretation eh?

Does this mean that the Uchiha fan in the pic represents a literal fan instead of the clan itself, or was that just for the Bee image?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 17, 2012)

Tobi's fan > Rasengan?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar....
> 
> Does this mean that the Uchiha fan in the pic represents a literal fan instead of the clan itself?



I think that Evil was just talking about the picture with Bee.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.



Clearly there is darkness in this chapter


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 17, 2012)

tobi uses his fan


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

You obviously cannot play table tennis with just 1 paddle, 1 ball and a broken table. 


*P.S:* And in the dark.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 17, 2012)

Gunbai trumps Rasengan?


----------



## Jad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmmm very interesting. Naruto, Bee and Tobi centered centered chapter I gather.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> You obviously cannot play table tennis with just 1 paddle, 1 ball and a broken table.
> 
> 
> *P.S:* And in the dark.



LOL. I will go with this cause its more fun than thinking about uchihas or rasengans.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hype at maximum.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe tobi learnt from being pwned by rasengan 16 yrs ago.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see Tobi beat Naruto.


----------



## Kanki (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope it's either about Orochimaru/Sasuke or Madara/Kages.

I'll be pissed off if it's about Naruto. Couldn't give a toss about him atm. Kishi likes doing things that annoy me though so we'll probably see Naruto act all Superman for 15 pages.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 17, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar....  Freudian dream interpretation eh?
> 
> *Does this mean that the Uchiha fan in the pic represents a literal fan instead of the clan itself*, or was that just for the Bee image?



Nice, that's a good guess. I'd love to finally see the ol' war fan in action.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I hope it's either about Orochimaru/Sasuke or Madara/Kages.
> 
> I'll be pissed off if it's about Naruto. Couldn't give a toss about him atm. Kishi likes doing things that annoy me though so we'll probably see Naruto act all Superman for 15 pages.


Naruto is the main protagonist who has barely gotten screentime for 20 chapters.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

People...people...

Juubi is no threat. Naruto WILL free his children.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.


Be still, my beating heart


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Maybe tobi learnt from being pwned by rasengan 16 yrs ago.



16 years of Prep Time to defeat a dead man's jutsu. 


Delicious.


Minato: The Legend Continues.


----------



## Talis (Jul 17, 2012)

Juubi pls.
And no tits on Juubi pls.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoping that this will be Tobi's chapter.

I want to see more sasuke, but honestly, they should skip the journey and get right to the entrance of what I think is going to be konohagakure.
I bet Team Daija(Big snake) is going to the Uchiha Hideout.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 17, 2012)

We need more Evil. Please?  All praise the glory of the Evil.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay so far we got:

-The alliance arrives apparently because Bee sees boobs again 
-Tobi  fanned the shit out of a FRS?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe Tobi combines his Gunbai with his Shinra Tensei?


----------



## Summers (Jul 17, 2012)

Tsunade makes a comeback, Oro reveals that its  "all part of the plan",Kuruma tells Naruto  he has nothing to back up his confidence.


----------



## vered (Jul 17, 2012)

the second pic is the most interesting.wonder if it relates to Tobi or Sasuke.


----------



## Evil (Jul 17, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar....  Freudian dream interpretation eh?
> 
> Does this mean that the Uchiha fan in the pic represents a literal fan instead of the clan itself, or was that just for the Bee image?



Both.


----------



## vered (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Both.



so RS fan comes into play?
something about Sasuke perhaps?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> 16 years of Prep Time to defeat a dead man's jutsu.
> 
> 
> Delicious.
> ...


Didn't Minato prepare Naruto to defeat Madara's jutsu [Infinite Tsukuyomi] who is also dead?


Madara: the legend continues


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto is the main protagonist who has barely gotten screentime for 20 chapters.



20? 

And really, the whole war arc was centered around Naruto and displaying his new powers.  

You guys act like spoiled brats, he disappears for a while because the focus temporarily moved to a different fight and then you already start bitching about character treatment.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Both.


Oh shit, awesome.


Oh god, how epic it would be if Naruto got the 5 element fan.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 17, 2012)

vered said:


> the second pic is the most interesting.wonder if it relates to Tobi or Sasuke.


Where is dat pic?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2012)

so the chapter is about bee liking big tits and the uchiha fan being better then the rinnegan or rasengan. hope spoilers come out early right now i am in a training out of town in the hotel and the computers here have a 30 minute limit and then shut off.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> 20?
> 
> And really, the whole war arc was centered around Naruto and displaying his new powers.
> 
> You guys act like spoiled brats, he disappeared for a while because the focus temporarily moved to a different fight and there's this much complaining already.



A filler fight between the uchiha brothers and Kabuto which was awful

Yeah people have a right to complain


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> A filler fight between the uchiha brothers and Kabuto which was awful
> 
> Yeah people have a right to complain



Well every fight with Naruto is awful so I don't see the problem 



@Evil

you evil man moar hints before I have to leave :/


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> A filler fight between the uchiha brothers and Kabuto which was awful
> 
> Yeah people have a right to complain



The whole argument was that Naruto's been gone for like ages and that indicates bad treatment from the author.

If they liked the fight the focus was on for the mean time or not is another topic.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 17, 2012)

Big tits are probably Samui. She might have come out of the gourd in the Juubi creation.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2012)

naruto fights are one of the main reasons why i like this manga i could not bare anothe ruchiha vs kabuto fight. i have been a fan of the manga for a while and that was the only fight that was trully boring.

lets see if this chapter we see the juubi. Evil is the color page just about the movie? no color page of the juubi or madara?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Where is dat pic?



Here's the picture: 



Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 17, 2012)

lol @ Naruto being gone for ages.

Sasuke was gone for 2 years more or less, in part 1 and in part 2.

So yes Naruto should stay the f out.

We don't wanna see the Juubi being done by TnJ.

Great picture Evil.

You post the truth.


----------



## Talis (Jul 17, 2012)

I wanna see Juubi pls, btw does something happens with Tobi's mask?
Since next weeks chapter contains 50 chapters i won't be surprised if the mask will be a cliffhanger  this week.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 17, 2012)

That mysterious Rasengan-looking object also looks a bit like Itachi's blinded eye.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Uchiha > Rinnegan?

is that what that pic says? Sharingan > Rinnegan? 

Or is it, Uchiha > Rasengan?


----------



## Superia (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.



The image on the right looks like the byakugan....


----------



## Phemt (Jul 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Uchiha > Rinnegan?
> 
> is that what that pic says? Sharingan > Rinnegan?
> 
> Or is it, Uchiha > Rasengan?



Obviously, obviously.

 ;D


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, it's a Rasengan.


----------



## Brain Slug (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that it looks a bit like a bijuu ball, personally...


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

I still think it's a 1 man table tennis game with 1 paddle, 1 ball, a broken table, while in the dark.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2012)

Sutol said:


> lol @ Naruto being gone for ages.
> 
> Sasuke was gone for 2 years more or less, in part 1 and in part 2.
> 
> ...



but sasuke is boring it was fun with him out

i want to see the juubi


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Evil, talk Rinnegan and Juubi!! 

Anything this week?


----------



## auem (Jul 17, 2012)

for the first picture i can only imagine samui got out from the amber pot and bee cracked a joke about her tit(has grown/looking awesome etc. etc...)..

second picture may imply tobi used his fan to defeat rasengan....

but neither of these two is spoiler worthy....so either the chapter is shit or i am totally mistaken....


----------



## vered (Jul 17, 2012)

its a rasengan which means either we see Tobi/Madara/Sasuke display superiority over it or something it represents or its a literal fan aka RS's fan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

The second picture is so random.

Tobi uses Madara's fan to push Naruto's attempt to K.O. him with a Rasengan? That's all I've got.


----------



## Talis (Jul 17, 2012)

1: Tobi uses preta path.
2: Rasengan gets owned by S/T.
3: Juubi's favourite meal is Rasengan.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do I have a hard feeling that the duration of summoning the Juubi is gonna take like 20 chapters


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 17, 2012)

this better not be about sasuke again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2012)

bee gets captured(meeting tits) and tobi uses his fan against rasengan?


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> bee gets captured(meeting tits) and tobi uses his fan against rasengan?



How happy would that make a large majority of our forum? We've predicted his chapter for so long now.


----------



## bleakwinter (Jul 17, 2012)

Samui is not inside the pot, guys.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> How happy would that make a large majority of our forum? We've predicted his chapter for so long now.


it must happen at some point, right


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it must happen at some point, right



lol, nope.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *bee gets captured(meeting tits)* and tobi uses his fan against rasengan?



possible alternative.....but where would he meet samui?....how can he end up in amber purifying pot...?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, nope.


, the bijuus must go at some point


then again, maybe all kages and madara arrived at tobi's, naruto's and bee's location...we get to see bee making comments about tsunade's tits, and some madara/tobi vs naruto pwnage...



auem said:


> possible alternative.....but where would he meet samui?....how can he end up in amber purifying pot...?



well, maybe thats how evil is telling us that he gets in the same place as the pot/samui are

or maybe tobi actually uses it to capture bee


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> , the bijuus must go at some point
> 
> 
> then again, maybe all kages and madara arrived at tobi's, naruto's and bee's location...we get to see bee making comments about tsunade's tits, and some madara/tobi vs naruto pwnage...



Madara RinneganTeleports them all there?


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

hmm there's a chance Bee gets captured perhaps?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara RinneganTeleports them all there?


could be expected

or madara teleports and they use some space/time jutsu to go too like how they arrived there


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

What's the point of Bee getting captured now?

He'll play Naruto's bodyguard until he dies.

Pathetic character.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2012)

Bee better not get captured, hes one of the few decent characters in this manga


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi was trolling around about summoning the jutsu he did that to off guard Bee.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil, this is way too hard to guess.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

i believe that bee will loose hachibi at some point for the sole fact that, while i see naruto most likely keeping the kyuubi at least until the final fight, its hard to believe that any other bijuu will last around if kishi intends to end with the country conflicts

naruto might get a power up based on all bijuus, and tobi will revive juubi, but where is bee left in this story?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i believe that bee will loose hachibi at some point for the sole fact that, while i see naruto most likely keeping the kyuubi at least until the final fight, its hard to believe that any other bijuu will last around if kishi intends to end with the country conflicts
> 
> naruto might get a power up based on all bijuus, and tobi will revive juubi, but where is bee left in this story?



Probably.

But I don't see Bee dying at this point. Feels like if it were going to happen, it should have happened already.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2012)

Stop the Madness...Bee will live to see Naruto finally levitate. Yes...literally levitate.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olm7xC-gBMY&list=FLqnisim6oAN3gZ3woyKJXig&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

well, you know kishi, he doesnt necessarily needs to die


if two kumo guys survived days inside of kyuubi and got shat by it, perhaps there is something more special about some guys from there than we think


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

Again, Bee won't be captured. Samui is inside the gourd but the gourd was just used to finish the Juubi; Samui could easily come out of Gedou Mazou alongside the Juubi.

Anyway, these are pretty weak spoilers if the second one is just Uchiha > Rasegan. We've seen Rasengan fail to defeat Uchiha for hundreds of chapters now.


----------



## Evil (Jul 18, 2012)

last pic and I'm done.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

OBITO! Of course.

Obvious is obvious.

We win.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah the rasengan spoiler is quite boring if it really means this


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 18, 2012)

Whaaaaaat ??!?!?


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

What a troll will it be if Samui and that other guy comes out of GM mouth with the 9 chakra's.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

No. My. God.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

You're joking please...


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


LOL!!! 
Its coming guys.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 18, 2012)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ?!?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

I knew that movie script spoiler was going to turn out true, and Tobi's mask would come off before the movie's release.

Please tell me you're trolling Evil, please.


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

omgomgomg Tobi is Obito???


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, you know kishi, he doesnt necessarily needs to die
> 
> 
> if two kumo guys survived days inside of kyuubi and got shat by it, perhaps there is something more special about some guys from there than we think



may be a perfect jinchuriki won't die from biju extraction...there is clear chakra separation between biju and host,hence no harm happens..


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.




Is this an actual image from the chapter?!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Hahaha this is gonna be pure gold. PURE GOLD!


----------



## Brain Slug (Jul 18, 2012)

Why is Kakashi's scar and Sharingan on the other eye?

Also.....Fuck. No.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito?! Well, fuck. 

throws away tobi is sasuke theories


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

No, Tobi is just using Obito's face for some inexplicable reason.

He's just using his face, just using his face. *grips knees, rocks back and forth*


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

WE WIN!

HAHAHAHA!

People are truly blind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

wait evil, are your hints from the chapter 594 only or are you including the movie chapter?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.



Oh you bastard.

Lemme guess... we see Tobi's Mangekyou Sharingan, and it's the same as Kakashi's.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 18, 2012)

Good thing I didn't rule that out if it's true.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 18, 2012)

Not surprising, since this was speculated for quite some time. Better than him being some random Uchiha.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 18, 2012)

But Tobi is already Obito in road to ninja.


just saying


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> WE WIN!
> 
> ...



No, he is just using his eye, just using his eye. *rocks*


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Welp. I'm not as angry as I thought I'd be. It's gotten to the point of me not even caring who the fuck is behind the mask as long as it comes off. Okay Kishi, you've made your decision, lets see how you pull it off.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

so the movie spoiler was right....it's obito..


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

We THE OBITO THEORISTS STUCK IN FROM DAY 1   if its true only


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

WAIT...did Tobi warp Kakashi with Kamui because he was annoying him?


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Yuna don't forget the bet bro.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

WAIT A MINUTE. THE IMAGE IS MIRRORED.


----------



## geG (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil, you better be trolling with that last image.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2012)

Mask comes off?

Welp Tobi's a goner


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

You Obito fans know this shit is retarded.

He can't literally be Obito.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

No seriously, did anyone else notice that Kakashi's panels are mirrored?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> You Obito fans know this shit is retarded.
> 
> He can't literally be Obito.



Wanna bet?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't believe it. Tobi is not Obito. Even if he is, it's due to some totally contrived thing like Orochimaru going back in time with the scroll and eventually taking his body.


----------



## geG (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> No seriously, did anyone else notice that Kakashi's panels are mirrored?



Yeah but it's obviously not from the actual chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

as long as kishi gives a really good explanation about how tobi could possibly even be obito himself

i never ruled out the chance of it being obito's body, what i wanna know is how would obito even know as much as tobi does and act this way


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Yup. Tobi is officially a goner - any week now.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> No seriously, did anyone else notice that Kakashi's panels are mirrored?



I did, this obviously means Tobi is Obito...damn


----------



## Lovely (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, that pic is not from the chapter. That mask is Tobi's previous one. Evil just used the images to get the info across.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought it was obvious during the Minato arc, when Tobi said he should have never let his guard down, the exact same thing his sensei said, Minato.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 18, 2012)

You got some explaining to do Kishi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yup. Tobi is officially a goner - any week now.



Nah.

Even if his identity is revealed, it'll take at least ten chapters to explain his backstory.

If anything he would be buying himself time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought tobi using his old mask was a dead giveaway


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not an Obito fan, but I can tell that an adult Obito would look exactly like Tobi, who is infact Obito.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

I just wonder does the mask comes out or does Kakashi really starts suspecting Tobi being Obito also?


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

it could be page from movie special chapter....there is grass below kakashi's feet...in the current battleground the land is barren....


the mirroring will occur while scanning...


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Kakashi will be the one to defeat Tobi/Obito in the end I reckon. Kakashi year incoming


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Geg said:


> Yeah but it's obviously not from the actual chapter


Yes I'm aware, but what I mean is that Evil went out of his way to mirror the panels. I think something's up.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> I thought it was obvious during the Minato arc, when Tobi said he should have never let his guard down, the exact same thing his sensei said, Minato.



Everyone says that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

btw, there is still the chance that evil is also hinting about the movie chapter, there tobi is certainly obito someway


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Or its something from the movie chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> You got some explaining to do Kishi



Yeahhh you guys might wanna get your ASSPULL stamp ready...just saiyan


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Like i thought and said chapter 595~ Tobi's mask cracks and 600 his flashbacks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

perhaps thats why its even mirrored, its in the opposite universe


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 18, 2012)

what the...


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps thats why its even mirrored, its in the opposite universe



Yes, I approve this theory.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps thats why its even mirrored, its in the opposite universe



This is the exactly what I thought of when I saw the mirrored panels.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2012)

dont like tobi being obito have been against thie theory for a while dont get why he looks like a adult vs minato and kakashi still a kid. and why kakashi has not said anything to this point of his ms ability being similar to tobis space time jutsu. and if he is obito he should be fighting kakashi and not be responisble for his sensei and his senseis wife death.
but it kind explains why minato owned tobi.

damn i got to go to sleep got a meeting in the morninng and the tiem on the computer is almost up again after i changed computers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> This is the exactly what I thought of when I saw the mirrored panels.


yep , lets just calm down and wait


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

I also want to put this out there. I think tobi/obito is bipolar or has amnesia? I say that because it never made sense to me why he acted so goofy around deidara.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

You nonbelievers must be feeling pretty on edge right now.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it just came out



That's no excuse. 

This is part 2's biggest revelation.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito > Minato.

Minato, you fail. Hahahaha!

Your student pwned you, and your son.

luuuul. xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

to be honest, i stopped really caring about who tobi really was in the moment that edo madara got revived


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not even a non believer. I just wanna know how Kishi explains this shit


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> I also want to put this out there. I think tobi/obito is bipolar or has amnesia? I say that bwcause it never made sense to me why he acted so goofy around deidara.



It's called an act.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 18, 2012)

You guys are being trolled.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Obito > Minato.
> 
> Minato, you fail. Hahahaha!
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Tobi failed hard that night.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil does the mask crack?
Tell us pls.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

so what's in the manga chapter...why the heck Evil mixed it with movie special chapter...?


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> I don't believe it. Tobi is not Obito. Even if he is, it's due to some totally contrived thing like Orochimaru going back in time with the scroll and eventually taking his body.



Someone else could be using Obito as some sort of medium, or perhaps a technique similar to the Six Paths of Pain was used on his corpse. When the user or the technique doesn't wrest full control over the corpse, the real personality of Obito -- the "good boy" Tobi, but not necessarily Obito the character himself -- surfaces.

At any rate, I don't know if I like this, and I don't know how plausible it is. I'm just going to sit and wait for now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure Tobi failed hard that night.


everything depends on what he was truly aiming for that night


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 18, 2012)

Any mention who 'them' are?


----------



## Ico (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



The sacred day is upon us!


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> everything depends on what he was truly aiming for that night



Sure he didn't plan on getting own either way.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

2 of my theory is becoming true;

1: Long haired masked man is the REAL MADARA.
2: Tobi is Obito.

Maybe some guys will start to take me serious that the long haired guy was the real Madara finally after option 2 turns to be right.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe Tobi has a technique that allows him to copy any face


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sure he didn't plan on getting own either way.


Look at the bigger picture, and imagine what he was really trying to archieve liberating the kyuubi there.

as far as i know, tobi has a sharingan stock for a reason.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Can we not get into another Tobi/Minato dickwaving contest?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> 2 of my theory is becoming true;
> 
> 1: Long haired masked man is the REAL MADARA.
> 2: Tobi is Obito.
> ...



So lets suppose that Tobi doesnt end up being Obito. How are you going to take it? I mean, you seem pretty invested in this theory.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil simply used panels from tobi vs. konoha groups during sasuke chase mission,when sasuke was fighting with itachi and tobi delayed them....


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito should kill Kakashi, and get his eye back.

Kakashi will be reduced to fodder.

Yes.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Can we not get into another Tobi/Minato dickwaving contest?



Sutol started it. 

Anyway, I still can't believe Obito lead Akatsuki and plotted with Uchiha Madara. Doesn't fit - time travel is involved or he isn't Obito.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> 1: Long haired masked man is the REAL MADARA.



This is never going to be true no matter how much you repost it.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 18, 2012)

You know, I think I have a really vague recollection of there being a fake spoiler image just like that years ago.  

Whatever, it's going to be an interesting chapter apparently.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> So lets suppose that Tobi doesnt end up being Obito. How are you going to take it? I mean, you seem pretty invested in this theory.


You guys are gonna say this until you see the mask going off in the manga with a seize of 500% zoomed right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

imagine if tobi's objective was incriminate the uchihas that night, for the eyes.

he archieved it perfectly, and got minato and kushina killed as a plus.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> This is never going to be true no matter how much you repost it.


Its the only way to make Tobito becoming reality.
And two, Tobi was acting being Madara, why does he cut off his hairs when he just starts acting being Madara while the hairs makes him alike Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Hexa said:


> You know, I think I have a really vague recollection of there being a fake spoiler image just like that years ago.
> 
> Whatever, it's going to be an interesting chapter apparently.


i remember the same 

it was a fanart


edit: i think i am confusing with this:


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Hexa said:


> You know, I think I have a really vague recollection of there being a fake spoiler image just like that years ago.
> 
> Whatever, it's going to be an interesting chapter apparently.



as i have already posted,the image is from tobi vs. konoha group...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Its the only way to make Tobito becoming reality.



Wrong.



> And two, Tobi was acting being Madara, why does he cut off his hairs when he just starts acting being Madara while the hairs makes him alike Madara.



It doesn't matter why, Madara died long before those events transpired.

There is no way it can be Madara.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 18, 2012)

Obvious this chapter sucks and is boring. This was made abundantly clear by the first tease he gave us regarding the boobs. Nonsense.

Nothing exciting happens in this chapter, so he knew he couldn't really milk it.

Ergo, to drum up interest and get your tails wagging, he posted the Obito picture.

I guarantee you Tobi isn't Obito and you're being trolled.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think you "get" Evil.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ichiuto, can you add something to the discussion without bashing things?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if tobi's objective was incriminate the uchihas that night, for the eyes.
> 
> he archieved it perfectly, and got minato and kushina killed as a plus.


Just wait until it will turn out that the reason alsmost no Uchiha could be seen was because they had their "clan-meeting"


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Obvious this chapter sucks and is boring. This was made abundantly clear by the first tease he gave us regarding the boobs. Nonsense.
> 
> Nothing exciting happens in this chapter, so he knew he couldn't really milk it.
> 
> ...


let evil entertain us, at least time passes faster


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

here is Evil's original inspiration....see last two panel..


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2012)

The prophecy will be fulfilled this day.  Do it, God......


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Just wait until it will turn out that the reason alsmost no Uchiha could be seen was because they had their "clan-meeting"


one of the big possibilities, they were probably at the nakano temple


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real Madara ''long haired guy'' couldnt find the adult Nagato around he was there even at Nagatos country with the mask looking for him but he couldnt find him and ended up dying without meeting the adult Nagato, thats why the ''that brat has grown'' line was made by Edo Madara.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> The real Madara ''long haired guy'' couldnt find the adult Nagato around he was there even at Nagatos country with the mask looking for him but he couldnt find him and ended up dying without meeting the adult Nagato, thats why the ''that brat has grown'' line was made by Edo Madara.



Madara died shortly after awakening Rinnegan, and his Rinnegan was given to Nagato.

Nagato activated Rinngegan at a young age, so Madara must have died when Nagato was still a child.

Again, much too early for him to be the one controlling Yagura many years later.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Color pages both this week and next week.  I'm kinda psyched for that, as lame as that might sound.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Forgot about the color pages, but they're undoubtedly movie related.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Obito > Minato.
> 
> Minato, you fail. Hahahaha!
> 
> ...



Kishimoto will keep trolling by keeping the mask on with rediculous posts like this...


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ichiuto, can you add something to the discussion without bashing things?



uhhh... Shikamaru's a cool character?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonder if we'll get a cool Tobi color page.


----------



## Untitled (Jul 18, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> uhhh... Shikamaru's a cool character?


Pfft, the one thing you say, you just had to say _that? _You picked the _one_ thing that was literally the most possible wrong thing in the manga? Really man?

 You could have said Tobi is Tsunade's left testicle and that would be more correct than Shikamaru being a cool character. 

How could you do something like that. I hate you man. I'm sorry.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, Guys... Hey. Hey guys.

He couldn't be Obito.
The other side of his face is not crushed. AND he has wrinkles thoughout, AND he has madara's puffy eyes.

And then there is the use of mokuton...

Not to mention he was an adult when fighting minato


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Come on guys!!!!!!! Evil's pics are from back  in the episodes three hundred and eighty something. When Kanoha and Team hawk were looking for Itachi. Sasuke was fighting Itachi and Tobi went to stop Kanoha from getting to where Itachi and Sasuke were fighting. Also, the shark guy who was with Itachi all the time when to stop the rest of Sasuke's team. Check Kakashi clothes, forehead protector. And get in your head TOBI IS NOT OBITO in any universe.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

i wish the color pages werent from the movie...i am really praying for something of 558's double spread cover level sometime soon


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

so what is what...?

if we consider Evil's last spoiler for movie chapter then we have two hints as manga chapter...so what did we learn...?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Forgot about the color pages, but they're undoubtedly movie related.



Doesn't matter to me.  I'm still looking forward to them.  Hopefully they're good, though they've always tended to be better when Kishi has busted one out after a two week break (Madara, Sasuke and Kyuubi cover being one example).

But if they are movie related like you said, then there's a chance Kishi has been working on it or them for a while, so they could still be that same level of quality.  Either way, it's COLOR.  I'm not gonna be picky, as long as I get to look at the bright, shiny scans.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> so what is what...?
> 
> if we consider Evil's last spoiler for movie chapter then we have two hints as manga chapter...so what did we learn...?



Not to jump to conclusions?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

akela123 & auem, Evil never posts pictures from the actual chapters.

He posts cryptic message's utilizing whatever picture he deems fits best.


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

I missed spell Konoha. I apologize.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 18, 2012)

I absolutely refuse to believe the Obito thing could be true. That it unless it's only in the movie continuity. Otherwise I just don't buy it.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

akela123 said:


> Come on guys!!!!!!! Evil's pics are from back  in the episodes three hundred and eighty something. When Kanoha and Team hawk were looking for Itachi. Sasuke was fighting Itachi and Tobi went to stop Kanoha from getting to where Itachi and Sasuke were fighting. Also, the shark guy who was with Itachi all the time when to stop the rest of Sasuke's team. Check Kakashi clothes, forehead protector. And get in your head TOBI IS NOT OBITO in any universe.


lol, Evil always has the confirmed spoilers, he's just using old/odd pics to tell us the the spoilers for the upcoming chapter.
Evil should have something special on his sign or something so people should know that his spoilers are always right.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Not to jump to conclusions?



i would have liked some more information to formulate any conclusion at all...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

whats up with the bunch of captain obvious around pointing that what evil posted is from chapter x, when we are pretty aware that he is just giving hints and not posting any scan?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't worry about the movie.

In the movie the AU Tobi is Shisui.

Obito's reveal is for the manga.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> akela123 & auem, Evil never posts pictures from the actual chapters.
> 
> He posts cryptic message's utilizing whatever picture he deems fits best.



i am well aware of that and i enjoy it that way...but Evil is particularly vague today and less responsive....that's all..


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't you find it kind of strange how this chapter will "apparently" contain Tobi's identity, who "apparently" is Obito while at the same time a movie chapter will be released, in which the movies plot has Tobi being Obito.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

tobi is not obito get the fuck outta here lol


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> akela123 & auem, Evil never posts pictures from the actual chapters.
> 
> He posts cryptic message's utilizing whatever picture he deems fits best.




Thank you for the advice. Today is my first day.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

i will lynch klue's black ass if tobi turns out to be obito


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> 2 of my theory is becoming true;
> 
> 1: Long haired masked man is the REAL MADARA.
> 2: Tobi is Obito.
> ...


The long awaited moment is about to reveal itself.The time has come, old comrade of theory war, the time has come.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> The long awaited moment is about to reveal itself.The time has come, old comrade of theory war, the time has come.


Peace bro.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> i am well aware of that and i enjoy it that way...but Evil is particularly vague today and less responsive....that's all..



Knowing the shitstorm that would be a Tobi=Obito reveal, if you put up a spoiler that implied such, wouldn't you get the fuck out and watch sparks fly?

I'm actually amazed that the forum hasn't exploded. I mean, there's a lot of denial flying around, but it's not near as bad as I would have thought.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i will lynch klue's black ass if tobi turns out to be obito



It's obviosuly not Fugaku.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

People were saying that Tobi was Obito literally seconds after his first appearance in spoilers, way back after the Sasori fight. No way can it be true, at least not without some other major twist.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> People were saying that Tobi was Obito literally seconds after his first appearance in spoilers, way back after the Sasori fight. No way can it be true, at least not without some other major twist.


Thats why the mask/masked characters excist bro.
It ALWAYS turns out to be someone which you least expect.
And hell with all the hints back then it was obvious that Kishi was hinting us to Obito at least.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

Well isn't this just a shocker


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Man, I hope whatever tobi does shatters his mask.
We already know he isn't THAT Uchiha Madara.
This suspense is aggravating me to death.


----------



## blackhawkdown (Jul 18, 2012)

I know that Tobi is that man!
Who else would have access to the rinnegan sage left and give it to nagato, he have sharingan, he want to ressurect the 10tail as the sage splittered and maybe even ressurect the sage himself, he hate the uchiha

"he older brother, angry and jealous that his father had not chosen him, fought his younger sibling to claim what he felt was rightfully his. The elder brother's descendants, who would become the Uchiha clan, ""

itachi have met tobi. he fits the profile for tobi


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Don't you find it kind of strange how this chapter will "apparently" contain Tobi's identity,* who "apparently" is Obito while at the same time a movie chapter will be released, in which the movies plot has Tobi being Obito.



not sure if Evil was pointing manga chapter....i think he just confirmed what rumor regarding movie was circulating...


----------



## Turrin (Jul 18, 2012)

We see Juubi forming and B thinks it looks like tits or some BS and gets excited. Naruto tries some rasengan variant on Tobi to stop his jutsu, but Tobi's fan repels him some how. Tobi says something that makes kakashi think he is obito.

That's the best I can come up with going off evil's hints.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's obviosuly not Fugaku.



you'll see. what better than tobi being sasuke's father?


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Give me that chapter already. 

If i see Obito's face this will be my reaction;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFkkjYU3Qoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MYJC (Jul 18, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Knowing the shitstorm that would be a Tobi=Obito reveal, if you put up a spoiler that implied such, wouldn't you get the fuck out and watch sparks fly?
> 
> I'm actually amazed that the forum hasn't exploded. I mean, there's a lot of denial flying around, but it's not near as bad as I would have thought.



Well, a lot of people don't read the prediction thread until an actual spoiler comes out. And of course there are the people who don't read spoilers. Also, it's 1am in the States so a lot of people are sleep right now. 

If this spoiler is really true (which I still don't buy), I'm sure shit will hit the fan tomorrow.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope Obito is Tobi. Instant major plot relevance for Kakashi, and he'd probably play some major role in his downfall, soo.... bring on Obitobi!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Thats why the mask/masked characters excist bro.
> It ALWAYS turns out to be someone which you least expect.
> And hell with all the hints back then it was obvious that Kishi was hinting us to Obito at least.



Yes, least expect. LEAST. Obito was the leading candidate from Day One!


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

I doubt we're seeing Obito's face.

Tobi wants Kakashi to remember.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

How much longer for the chapter?
I am actually surprised i made it so far in my life to witness Tobi's revealment finally.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to see some kakashi based chapters about as much as I want to see some karin based chapters. 
Please god, no.


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> People were saying that Tobi was Obito literally seconds after his first appearance in spoilers, way back after the Sasori fight. No way can it be true, at least not without some other major twist.



Perhaps people got extremely lucky when they guessed that it was Obito?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

so, what kind of explanation are you guys expecting if tobi is obito(body and soul), by any chance? this will definitely be a lot of work for kishi


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

Psh. Kakashi based chapters totally beat out just about any other ones, bring on Obito!!!!!!!!!!111

Also if Zabuza set Kakashi into a rampage, imagine what this would push him to do!


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Knowing the shitstorm that would be a Tobi=Obito reveal, if you put up a spoiler that implied such, wouldn't you get the fuck out and watch sparks fly?
> 
> I'm actually amazed that the forum hasn't exploded. I mean, there's a lot of denial flying around, but it's not near as bad as I would have thought.



let express my confusion step by step:

1)i heard a rumor in convo thread that tobi is obito in the movie

2)there is a movie related special chapter this week

3)so is tobi=obito is shown in that chapter or manga chapter?

if it is in the manga chap,then it is going to be epic....
but in the movie there is going to be alternative naruto worlds and tobi=obito won't make that much impact unless other details are revealed......


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

can someone direct me to evil's spoilers? i wana read em

thanks


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so, what kind of explanation are you guys expecting if tobi is obito(body and soul), by any chance? this will definitely be a lot of work for kishi



Madara traveled forward in time, found Obito's body, revived him, brought him back in time, plotted with him, then died.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I want to see some kakashi based chapters about as much as I want to see some karin based chapters.
> Please god, no.


definitely disappointing, when we are probably so close to discovering the truth behind rikudou and the tablet content


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]





T-Bag said:


> can someone direct me to evil's spoilers? i wana read em
> 
> thanks


Here you go. 
And there was one with Uchiha clan icon > Rasengan pic around page 22 of this thread.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Still don't believe this nonsense.

I'm changing my avi.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Have you guys forgotten, it's Kakashi's year


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> can someone direct me to evil's spoilers? i wana read em
> 
> thanks



Here you go.




Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.





Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

This chapter isn't Kakashi based.

If anything it's Tobi based.

What are you expecting?

Most you'll get is Kakashi flashbacks lol.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

I actually think Tobi literally says to Kakashi that he talks a lot just as Kakashi said before to Obito, which makes Evil wonder him being Obito?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> This chapter isn't Kakashi based.
> 
> If anything it's Tobi based.



Either outcome is fine with me.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

True, however, Tobi being Obito almost certainly puts Kakashi in the forefront as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara traveled forward in time, found Obito's body, revived him, brought him back in time, plotted with him, then died.


i cant even think of a good theory 


zetsu randomly finds obito almost dying(even though his head got half crushed by a rock) at the grass country, brings him to madara, madara and him become buddies...

madara tells him about the uchiha tablet, about all the rikudou/his sons story, and they create a plan as weird as the eye of the moon plan because of all this...

then madara awakes the rinnegan and is about to die, and he asks obito to transplant his eyes to naga-, oh wait, obito is younger than nagato, right? 

let me try again...


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I actually think Tobi literally says to Kakashi that he talks a lot just as Kakashi said before to Obito, which makes Evil wonder him being Obito?


i can accept this....


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

I came back (more due to being bored during my vacations than me finding the manga finally got better) afte months, but if Tobito is confirmed, I am already out of here.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> I came back, but if Tobito is confirmed, I am already out of here.



Bye, bye then.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

again, why would obito want revenge against the uchiha?

this shit makes no sense


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> again, why would obito want revenge against the uchiha?


Uchiha's hatred cycle.
Oh Uchiha's, it was the real Madara the long haired masked man which wanted revenge that, or it wasn't actually a revenge but it might be because people with the Sharingan are immune against the Juubi's eye.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> again, why would obito want revenge against the uchiha?
> 
> this shit makes no sense



Because...you know...we don't know yet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi = Obito?

Imma press the Absurdity button and say my theory of Rin being alive is true playing a major role between them.

That is, IF its true.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> again, why would obito want revenge against the uchiha?
> 
> this shit makes no sense



Nothing makes sense.

He can take Obito's eyes, his face, repair is body - whatever - but he can't be Obito. Doesn't work.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Here you go.
> And there was one with Uchiha clan icon > Rasengan pic around page 22 of this thread.





First Tsurugi said:


> Here you go.



ohhh nvm. i thought he posted real spoilers i was about to say..


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> ohhh nvm. i thought he posted real spoilers i was about to say..



Bro, he never post "real" spoilers.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 18, 2012)

Exactly...when we say Tobi is Obito we should really be talking about the face only...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

> again, why would obito want revenge against the uchiha?



50% Body = obito
50% Body = W. Zetsu
Mind and Memories = Black Zetsus recordings = Madara.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Here we go again. 

"I can't think of an explanation" = "Shit don't make sense"


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bro, he never post "real" spoilers.



he did before, when he said madara uses edo tensei on himself and breaks out

most of us took it for a joke


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Uchiha's hatred cycle.
> Oh Uchiha's, it was the real Madara the long haired masked man which wanted revenge that, or it wasn't actually a revenge but it might be because people with the Sharingan are immune against the Juubi's eye.


why? he wants revenge because he was not as brilliant as some expected him to be being an uchiha?


lol, 403 (105 members & 298 guests) out, people might be f5ing this shit like crazy


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Tobi = Obito?
> 
> Imma press the Absurdity button and say my theory of Rin being alive is true playing a major role between them.
> 
> That is, IF its true.



What?

Rin's death is the what motivates Obito.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing makes sense.
> 
> He can take Obito's eyes, his face, repair is body - whatever - but he can't be Obito. Doesn't work.



may be he can take Obito's memory too...problem solved..

not that i want that shit to happen....


----------



## Turrin (Jul 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yes, least expect. LEAST. Obito was the leading candidate from Day One!


It really wouldn't surprise me if Tobi's identity was the obvious answer for 2 reasons:

1. In the case of all the main mysterious of the naruto manga so far the most obvious answer has always proved to be true. 

Pain's identity was the most obvious answer Nagato
The mystery of Itachi's character was the most obvious answer he was good
Who was in the 6th coffin was the most obvious answer: Madara
Whose Naruto's father had the most obvious answer: Fourth Hokage
etc...
None of Kishi's major reveals have surprised me at all.

2. I don't think casual readers of the manga spend as much time thinking up theories as people on the forums do. In-fact a few of my friends have casually read the manga or are currently casually reading the manga and when I ask them who Tobi is not one of them says Obito, usually the response is I don't know, Izuna, or some Madara clone. I think this is because many casual readers don't even remember who Obito is due to him only appearing briefly in the manga a long ass time ago, in-fact now that I think about it more my one friend who said she thought it was Izuna was closer to when Izuna was introduced. Casual readers just don't remember this characters who appear briefly many chapters ago. 

I'd assume most readers of Naruto are casual so for them the response would be who the fuck is Uchiha Obito, than they'd go to look it up on the internet, find out he's Kakashi's best friend and than want to re-read Kakashi Gaiden, than go buy the volume read it (making Kishi a large profit, and be shocked that such a noble dude turned into Tobi. 

So yeah I could easily see Tobi being Obito.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he did before, when he said madara uses edo tensei on himself and breaks out
> 
> most of us took it for a joke



They are legit bro.

Evil never lies.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> "I can't think of an explanation" = "Shit don't make sense"



Explain it then. 

Madara and Tobi worked together at one point. Madara died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan, during Nagato's childhood.

Nagato is about Minato's age or older - he has 10 years on Obito.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> What?
> 
> Rin's death is the what motivates Obito.



how come?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> They are legit bro.
> 
> Evil never lies.



yeah, but these are edited pictures


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I guess Orochimaru's scroll will consist in making hundreds of Tobi from the eyes in Tobi's lab and Yamato.

Now it's apparent Tobi is worth jack shit and is Kakashi's final boss. (meaning either Naruto finds another boss or Sasuke will save the world by himself before losing to Naruto)


Wonder if we'll have a flashback of how Nagato lost the control of Akatsuki to a worthless kid.

Obito died after Yahiko, so you can't even say Yahiko is the one who introduced Obito to Nagato.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, if it is in fact Obito I see no way that Kakashi isn't the one that ends up fighting him.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i cant even think of a good theory
> 
> 
> zetsu randomly finds obito almost dying(even though his head got half crushed by a rock) at the grass country, brings him to madara, madara and him become buddies...
> ...


I like the start, but how about a memory loss due to the head injury?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Yeah, if it is in fact Obito I see no way that Kakashi isn't the one that ends up fighting him.



Kakashi would die in that case.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Explain it then.
> 
> Madara and Tobi worked together at one point.



Did they, or is that just something you assume to be true?

And even if it is, there are ways for Madara to communicate beyond the grave, like Minato and Kushina did.



> Madara died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan, during Nagato's childhood.
> 
> Nagato is about Minato's age or older - he has 10 years on Obito.



Don't see how either of these are relevant.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Yeah, if it is in fact Obito I see no way that Kakashi isn't the one that ends up fighting him.



Tobi possesses both Rinnegan and Sharingan; Kakashi is going to get baby-shaked.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> "I can't think of an explanation" = "Shit don't make sense"


you know, we are already reaching the climax of the manga...

things like foreshadowing are pretty important to build up revelations, and it goes beyond simple images.

if tobi is obito, kishi will have to build a whole plot with his story from zero to make it have zero plotholes, and the story is already too developed for this.

its not that we cant think, we can, what we are questioning is, how far kishi will have to go to tie all the loose strings and make tobito become true in a convincing way, making tobi being the way that he is.

tobito has simply the issue that kishi not only needs a really huge plot twist, he will have to face problems like explain why obito turned out this way, in terms of personality and goals, and why he did what he did, even the fact that he went against minato himself...


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 18, 2012)

I think Tobi is just using Obito's body or eye or both. 

This would make sense on why he has space time jutsu so similar to kakash's.

It also explains why his body parts seem so disposable.

Since Obito's body was crushed by rocks.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Something about Tobi and the Fan, Samui, Kakashi amazed at the end:



> じゃあウソバレ 俺のオリジナルじゃないから面白くなくても許せ
> 
> トビのとこに移ってトビの軍配みたいな扇に螺旋丸惨敗
> サムイがひょっこり瓢箪から出てきてビー健闘　トビの面が？カカシだけドびっくり！


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi possesses both Rinnegan and Sharingan; Kakashi is going to get baby-shaked.



Or he gets a power up, or the Will of Fire props him up. We shall see, i'll bet you Kakashi will be the one who defeats him if it is in fact Obito, it's Kishi's style.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

here's one big reason tobi = obito doesnt add up

kakashi, gai ,were kids when tobi attacked the village. and tobi was obviously pretty old and experienced. isnt obito kakashi's age?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you know, we are already reaching the climax of the manga...
> 
> things like foreshadowing are pretty important to build up revelations, and it goes beyong simple images.
> 
> if tobi is obito, kishi will have to build a whole plot with his story from zero to make it have zero plotholes, and the story is already too developed for this.



He doesn't have to build anything because, in all likelihood, he's had this planned out since he first introduced Obito's character.



> its not that we cant think, we can, what we are questioning is, how far kishi will have to go to tie all the loose strings and make tobito become true in a convincing way, making tobi being the way that he is.
> 
> tobito has simply the issue that kishi not only needs a really huge plot twist, he will have to face problems like explain why obito turned out this way, in terms of personality and goals, and why he did what he did, even the fact that he went against minato himself...



I guess this is where we disagree.

I do not think it would be very difficult for Kishi to create a sufficient explanation, least of all when it comes to motivations.

Good characters becoming evil because of misfortune is what this manga runs on.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Or he gets a power up, or the Will of Fire props him up. We shall see, i'll bet you Kakashi will be the one who defeats him if it is in fact Obito, it's Kishi's style.



He gets a power up? Are you serious? 

What is he going to get? Dog Mode?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi possesses both Rinnegan and Sharingan; Kakashi is going to get baby-shaked.


Kakashi is going to lower his mask and fire a laser out of his mouth.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something about Tobi and the Fan, Samui, Kakashi amazed at the end:



They probably got that from here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something about Tobi and the Fan, Samui, Kakashi amazed at the end:



Samui managed to escape the gourd.:WOW
Fan seems to get destroyed by the Rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> here's one big reason tobi = obito doesnt add up
> 
> kakashi, gai ,were kids when tobi attacked the village. and tobi was obviously pretty old and experienced. isnt obito kakashi's age?



He transformed from a little boy dead under a rock to a man of Minato's stature in roughly one year.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Evilpwns said:


> Tobi is Obito. Fuck yeah
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Tobi got pwned by Minato that night. Nothing suggests that he was old and experienced .



what the fuck......


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> He gets a power up? Are you serious?
> 
> What is he going to get? Dog Mode?



He'll take the red pill.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Or he gets a power up, or the Will of Fire props him up. We shall see, i'll bet you Kakashi will be the one who defeats him if it is in fact Obito, it's Kishi's style.



Kakashi fans unite, shits about to get real


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> here's one big reason tobi = obito doesnt add up
> 
> kakashi, gai ,were kids when tobi attacked the village. and tobi was obviously pretty old and experienced. isnt obito kakashi's age?



Kids?



Those are kids?

They're grown-ups.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> Kakashi is going to lower his mask and fire a laser out of his mouth.



I almost fucking spat out my drink.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 18, 2012)

No fucking way Tobi is Obito


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Good characters becoming evil because of misfortune is what this manga runs on.



Well, the only thing Tobito would have from Obito would be the eyes anyways.
The body is made entirely of Zetsu's goo (since it became an adult body way before Kakshi) and it's clearly not his mind. Nor Madara's (he doesn't know Edo Tensei)

He would be no different from Nagato's path. Him being Obito would be completely irrelevant except to give a reason why Kakashi would suddenly fight Naruto's end boss.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those masters looking stylish. Oh yeah~


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Evilpwns said:


> So if Tobi is Obito then how come Minato couldn't recognize his student?



Minato isn't that smart or intelligent, + he had a mask on.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> What?
> 
> Rin's death is the what motivates Obito.



"What? Kakashi failed to protect Rin? I WILL ATTACK KONOHA, KILL SENSEI AND HIS WIFE, DESTROY THE UCHIHA CLAN, TAKE OVER HIDDEN MIST (wtf?), FOUND AKATSUKI, GIVE RINNEGAN TO NAGATO IGNORING ALL TEMPORAL INCONSISTENCIES, AND CONQUER THE WORLD! NOT NECESSARILY IN THAT ORDER!

AND I DID IT ALL TO SPITE YOU, KAKASHI! AH HA HA HA HA HA! THAT'S WHY I STOLE SASUKE FROM YOU, WHY I WILL STEAL AND KILL NARUTO, AND uh well I don't really give a shit about the pink-haired girl BUT I DIGRESS!"


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're roughly Naruto and Sasuke's current ages during the Kyuubi incident. Took place one year after following Obito's death.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were 14-15 at that time.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Well, the only thing Tobito would have from Obito would be the eyes anyways.
> The body is made entirely of Zetsu's goo (since it became an adult body way before Kakshi) *and it's clearly not his mind.*



You're on the right track, but you're wrong here.

The only way the twist has any impact is if it's really, truly Obito, not brainwashed or mind controlled or used as a vessel.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 18, 2012)

If kakashi actually says "obito?" In this chapter then its over people WE WIN! YOU RIDICULED US, SCRATCH AND SCRAPED, CLUNG TO ANY OTHER ANSWER YOU CAN FIND BUT ITS ALL OVER!

WE WIN!


IVE BEEN DEFENDING THIS SHIT FOR 5 YEARS.. I WIN!


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were about the age Naruto's at right now, they were not adults. See how they compare to the actual adults that are protecting them from the Kyuubi's attack a few chapters later.

Tobi was definitely an adult at the time.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

Also, this development would justify the fabled "year of Kakashi" quote from Kishi, presuming he had intended this all along, just wasn't sure when it was going to be revealed.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> They were 14-15 at that time.



Yes they are around the sizes of the rookies right after the timeskip.
On the other hand, Tobi already has an adult size, he is around the height of Minato.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Evilpwns said:


> It' true. If Tobi was an experienced old fucker he would never lost to Minato. Actually, he would put Minato in genjutsu instantly.



lol stop fucking talking


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish NF had a word filter, so that every time someone said Obito it would be replaced by "He who must not be named"


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 18, 2012)

Who ever tobi is he knows madara and alot from the old times.

People need to keep that in mind the odds it really is Obito are slim.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Also, this development would justify the fabled "year of Kakashi" quote from Kishi, presuming he had intended this all along, just wasn't sure when it was going to be revealed.



That's what I said. Incoming, Kakashi about to hit top tier xD


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> They're roughly Naruto and Sasuke's current ages during the Kyuubi incident. Took place one year after following Obito's death.



And?

Naruto's slapping Bijuu around right now and Sasuke's gone up against multiple Kage level and above shinobi.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> He transformed from a little boy dead under a rock to a man of Minato's stature in roughly one year.



And somehow managed to reconstruct the other half of his crushed skull.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Who ever tobi is he knows madara and alot from the old times.
> 
> People need to keep that in mind the odds it really is Obito are slim.



Tobi knows everything he knows because he read it from the tablet.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> That's what I said. Incoming, Kakashi about to hit top tier xD



Masterz4lyfe


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

The board will never be the same after this.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> And?
> 
> Naruto's slapping Bijuu around right now and Sasuke's gone up against multiple Kage level and above shinobi.


And they are both younger than adults. Obito isn't Tobi since he didn't have an adult body when he attacked Konoha.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> And somehow managed to reconstruct the other half of his crushed skull.



If his skull was crushed he wouldn't have survived long enough to give Kakashi his Sharingan.

We've already seen how Tobi repairs his body.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Masterz4lyfe



Word to your mother Champ xD We up all in here taking shit over.


----------



## blackhawkdown (Jul 18, 2012)

and i dont think we get to know who tobi is this chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I wish NF had a word filter, so that every time someone said  it would be replaced by "He who must not be named"



             .


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi knows everything he knows because he read it from the tablet.



Tobi has meet madara dude.

they made a deal that madara would be brought back.

at least thats what madara implies.


----------



## Boom Burger (Jul 18, 2012)

Cant wait until the shitstorm when Tobi takes off his mask and he ends up looking exactly like Madara but with short hair (ala a Zetsu close).


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Evilpwns said:


> Tobi is Fugaku



how u know who i think it is man?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He doesn't have to build anything because, in all likelihood, he's had this planned out since he first introduced Obito's character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget that i am considering a way for kishi to make it good and convincing, not a shitty twist full of holes

think with me, if tobi is obito:

madara knows tobi
madara died probably right after he awakened the rinnegan
madara knew nagato's existence
nagato was probably over 40 by the time of his death, he was trained before minato 
tobi was older than kakashi, by the time that he attacked the village

so how would obito know madara, to the point that madara is even aware of his plan, if madara died by the time that nagato was still young, and nagato was at least minato's age, that was obito's sensei?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If his skull was crushed he wouldn't have survived long enough to give Kakashi his Sharingan.
> 
> We've already seen how Tobi repairs his body.


Chalk it up to manga because if half your body is crushed I doubt you'd be alive period.

No we haven't Tobi just shows up with a new one.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Evilpwns said:


> Because only someone like you could come up with such a fail theory.



seems like you know me for a while lol. who're you?


----------



## Untitled (Jul 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Chalk it up to manga because if half your body is crushed I doubt you'd be alive period.
> 
> No we haven't Tobi just shows up with a new one.


To be fair, lots of characters have lived through worse.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Chalk it up to manga because if half your body is crushed I doubt you'd be alive period.



If it's nothing vital you'll last for a while.



> No we haven't Tobi just shows up with a new one.



Zetsu goo bro.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

This is really boring. 

The chap doesn't have much going for it except Obito.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If it's nothing vital you'll last for a while.



He was completely crushed.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, Madara had too awake the Rinnegan way before the time of his death to make the timeline work.

He lost the Rinnegan (gave it to Nagato) at least a decade before Obito was born and almost 20 years before Obito's pseudo death.
The idea there wasn't any more suited Uchiha than Obito is laughable at best. Unless he spent the last 20 years of his life blind in a cave and it's pure luck Obito came to die in *his* cave.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> He was completely crushed.



A while doesn't mean forever, just "long enough~".


----------



## son_michael (Jul 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> "What? Kakashi failed to protect Rin? I WILL ATTACK KONOHA, KILL SENSEI AND HIS WIFE, DESTROY THE UCHIHA CLAN, TAKE OVER HIDDEN MIST (wtf?), FOUND AKATSUKI, GIVE RINNEGAN TO NAGATO IGNORING ALL TEMPORAL INCONSISTENCIES, AND CONQUER THE WORLD! NOT NECESSARILY IN THAT ORDER!
> 
> AND I DID IT ALL TO SPITE YOU, KAKASHI! AH HA HA HA HA HA! THAT'S WHY I STOLE SASUKE FROM YOU, WHY I WILL STEAL AND KILL NARUTO, AND uh well I don't really give a shit about the pink-haired girl BUT I DIGRESS!"



in all seriousness. Tobi's warped mindset is probably caused by combination of genjutsu and manipulation. You could easily show him images of how corrupt the ninja system is and make him think anything that is good about it has failed and thus he would take any means to fix the system such as mugen Tsukiyomi. 

in any case its VERY EASY to come up with a reason as to why obito has made the decision to be the way he is.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

So many of you think Tobi's identity is going to be revealed tonight.  It will be one more chapter before that. Juubi is summoned, it's not like Naruto is going to punch his mask off that fast.

100th post.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> A while doesn't mean forever, just "long enough~".



Reread that chapter again, and tell me if someone can survive being crushed in that manner for awhile.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

The problem is not coming up with an explanation of why Obito turned the way he did. That's Kishi's last problem.

The problem is explaining how Obito got this powerful and knowledgable. 

Obito can summon the 9-tails.. and he can become the juubi's jinchuuriki.

What.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> So many of you think Tobi's identity is going to be revealed tonight.  It will be one more chapter before that. Juubi is summoned, it's not like Naruto is going to punch his mask off that fast.
> 
> 100th post.



I don't expect a true reveal, at best we'll get some hints thrown around.



Klue said:


> Reread that chapter again, and tell me if someone can survive being crushed in that manner for awhile.



Are you telling me it was actually Zombie Obito who gave Kakashi his Sharingan?


----------



## Veritas17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito is half-compressed wormfood under the rock of Gibraltar.  Let it go.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The problem is not coming up with an explanation of why Obito turned the way he did. That's Kishi's last problem.
> 
> The problem is explaining how Obito got this powerful and knowledgable.
> 
> ...



and appearently he grew so much faster than kakashi, gai, in 1 motherfucking year


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 18, 2012)

I think this could a set up chapter for the reveal of the masked man, next week could be it. Unless kishi wants to use this chapter and next chapter to hype up the Juubi.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The problem is not coming up with an explanation of why Obito turned the way he did. That's Kishi's last problem.
> 
> The problem is explaining how Obito got this powerful and knowledgable.
> 
> ...



not really a problem as it is a necessity. I can come up with stuff pretty easily and I'm sure kishi has as well.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

son_michael said:


> not really a problem as it is a necessity. I can come up with stuff pretty easily and I'm sure kishi has as well.



sure, if it's total unbelievable writing


----------



## thinmints (Jul 18, 2012)

i usually only lurk but i had to post for this

the board will never be the same


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

...Well I predict this week is gonna be awesome.

If simply because should Tobi's identity _not_ be revealed the rage from NF is gonna be epic.

And if it _is_ revealed I wish to see the forums implode. 

Also how'd you guys react if Tobi is revealed as Obito in _just_ the movies alternate universe. Leaving his manga identity still a mystery?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> sure, if it's total unbelievable writing



and what part of this manga has been believable


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The problem is explaining how Obito got this powerful and knowledgable.



Like I said, everything Tobi knows he learned from the tablet.



> Obito can summon the 9-tails.. and he can become the juubi's jinchuuriki.
> 
> What.



Making a summoning contract isn't hard.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

son_michael said:


> and what part of this manga has been believable



this one is a special case. there's so many fucking holes, left and right.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Are you telling me it was actually Zombie Obito who gave Kakashi his Sharingan?



Are you telling me he survived the second rock slide after he was already on the verge of death?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Are you telling me he survived the second rock slide after he was already on the verge of death?



Maybe.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Like I said, everything Tobi knows he learned from the tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> Making a summoning contract isn't hard.




To read everything you need the Rinnegan.

We don't even know if Tobi has the MS.

So what did he read with his sharingan? Cause Sasuke did the same thing.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Are you telling me he survived the second rock slide after he was already on the verge of death?


Yes the giant rock was like a shield guard against the other rocks.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Are you telling me he survived the second rock slide after he was already on the verge of death?



of course. Why can't kishi just say zetsu reached him in time and saved his life? How is that a plothole? we never saw him die, we saw the rocks fall and that was it.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Like I said, everything Tobi knows he learned from the tablet.



Unless he came regulary to the tablet, he only learned the content of the tablet 7 years after the Kyuubi attack.

Seriously, it's obvious he learned it from the guy who turned him into a pile of goo. What do you think, he was revived, not told anything and let to his own devices, which led him to spit on everything he believed and attack the ones he loved ?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> So what did he read with his sharingan? Cause Sasuke did the same thing.



How to control Kyuubi, if I remember right.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

the only thing tobito theorists have for an argument is his appearance


----------



## Veritas17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Veritas17 said:


> Obito is half-compressed wormfood under the rock of Gibraltar.  Let it go.



Because so many of you are super delusional about him being Tobi that I HAD to quote myself.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> *Unless he came regulary to the tablet*, he only learned the content of the tablet 7 years after the Kyuubi attack.



Bolded, why do you think the Uchiha were missing the night of the Kyuubi attack.

Because someone broke into their compound to read the tablet.


----------



## blackhawkdown (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> So many of you think Tobi's identity is going to be revealed tonight.  It will be one more chapter before that. Juubi is summoned, it's not like Naruto is going to punch his mask off that fast.
> 
> 100th post.



I agree with you, its not even sure tobis identity will be revealed in the next 20 mangas.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bolded, why do you think the Uchiha were missing the night of the Kyuubi attack.
> 
> Because someone broke into their compound to read the tablet.



He was not in the compound, he was attacking the place where Naruto was born, if you remember correctly.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> He was not in the compound, he was attacking the place where Naruto was born, if you remember correctly.



After he read the tablet.



T-Bag said:


> the only thing tobito theorists have for an argument is his appearance



And the one Sharingan.

And the Space-time jutsu.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> And the one Sharingan.
> 
> And the Space-time jutsu.



his other sharingan was crushed. he said he couldnt feel it

pretty sure thats not the only sharingan in history to use s/t jutsu


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

You mean the appearance where we clearly saw an aged old man, First Tsurugi?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> the only thing tobito theorists have for an argument is his appearance



Nah.I've seen people saying they saw Zetsu in Gaiden.
BEst example:
back
"Between Kakashi and the speechbubble you can see Zetsus eye.

back
Or the rock at the bottom right being his head.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You mean the appearance where we clearly saw an aged old man, First Tsurugi?



Yes, he had lots of wrinkles when Sasuke hit him with the Amaterasu trap.
Even though he would be as old as Kakashi ?

back


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 18, 2012)

So tobi is obit. Right.



Really ?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Obviously Obito was pissed because the anthill he landed on gave him some really nasty bugbites. His true objective is to purge the world of all anthills.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You mean the appearance where we clearly saw an aged old man, First Tsurugi?



You mean where you mistakenly identified his appearance as an aged old man?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Nah.I've seen people saying they saw Zetsu in Gaiden.
> BEst example:
> back
> "Between Kakashi and the speechbubble you can see Zetsus eye.



..........

was that person banned at least?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> his other sharingan was crushed. he said he couldnt feel it



He said he couldn't feel the pinned side of his body. But there's no sign the eye was crushed.



> pretty sure thats not the only sharingan in history to use s/t jutsu



Pretty sure it is, as far as we know.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2012)

NO!! This can't be true..........

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

How will you guys arguing feel when the Tobi thing was just about the movie chapter


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You mean where you mistakenly identified his appearance as an aged old man?


How is it 'mistaken'? He has wrinkles. Obito isn't Tobi, he died young.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Evilpwns said:


> Scars =/= wrinkles.



back

Kishi is drawing scars (Shikaku, Danzou) differently from wrinkles (any old characters)

Those are wrinkles.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> How will you guys arguing feel when the Tobi thing was just about the movie chapter



Doesn't matter to me.

If Tobi's Obito in the movie that's still a victory in my book.


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obito had died several years ago on this pic.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

No, it isn't. Movie chapter is part of the movie's universe.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How is it 'mistaken'? He has wrinkles. Obito isn't Tobi, he died young.



Yeah okay, you keep thinking Tobi's some old dude.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2012)

If its true this will forever change the fandom and the entire forum.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> How will you guys arguing feel when the Tobi thing was just about the movie chapter



Well its just an alternate universe.
It's own piece, it's own canon.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 18, 2012)

This is gonna be better than when Hitsugaya took the chapter alone. Come on out chapter!


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He said he couldn't feel the pinned side of his body. But there's no sign the eye was crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is, as far as we know.



it obviously included the head, cant u see there's a big boulder on the right side of his face?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> back
> 
> Kishi is drawing scars (Shikaku, Danzou) differently from wrinkles (any old characters)
> 
> Those are wrinkles.


But just look at his face here:

His scars are deep and seem to cover the whole right side of his face, and yet, I get the feeling he's not looking that old on this page.

And also here: 

His left side seems to be not that effected, although above his right side is drawn with little scars/wrinkles whatever.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> it obviously included the head, cant u see there's a big boulder on the right side of his face?



If his head was crushed, he would have died instantly.

But he didn't, therefore it wasn't.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If his head was crushed, he would have died instantly.
> 
> But he didn't, therefore it wasn't.


People have survived with part of their faces crushed. His eye was destroyed. It isn't Obito. At the very least, it could be his body after his soul had left.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If his head was crushed, he would have died instantly.
> 
> But he didn't, therefore it wasn't.



Technically half of his head was crushed. If people can walk around with having no eye balls then having his head crushed would mean he still alive.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If his head was crushed, he would have died instantly.
> 
> But he didn't, therefore it wasn't.



part of his head was, he was on the verge of death. but that eye is definitely gone, the rock is right on top of it


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kakashi and Gai are 30yrs old. The Kyuubi attack(this picture) was 16yrs ago, that makes Kakashi and Gai 14 here. 14yrs =/= Adult.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty sure Obito said his right side was crushed, with no feeling left on that side.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Technically half of his head was crushed. If people can walk around with having no eye balls then having his head crushed would mean he still alive.


If half of his head was "crushed", then he wouldn't have been able to talk ... to tell Rin to do the srugery.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It isn't Obito. At the very least, it could be his body after his soul had left.



Nope, then the twist would have no impact.



DarkLord Omega said:


> Technically half of his head was crushed. If people can walk around with having no eye balls then having his head crushed would mean he still alive.



By head crushed I mean his skull would be completely caved in and his brain destroyed. Clearly not what happened.



Klue said:


> Pretty sure Obito said his right side was crushed, with no feeling left on that side.



The right side of his body but not his head.

If the right side of his head was crushed he would have died instantly.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 18, 2012)

This debate is pointless. Just wait till the chapter comes out or better yet wait till Tobi's identity is revealed.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> it obviously included the head, cant u see there's a big boulder on the right side of his face?


Panel 4;



Head is clearly not crushed, the rock is resting on it.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Wrinkles?



Scars on right side of the face:



No scars on left side of the face:


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> If half of his head was "crushed", then he wouldn't have been able to talk ... to tell Rin to do the srugery.



why not? it basically killed him


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nope, then the twist would have no impact.


Or its not a twist at all and Evil is just trolling. Or its part of the movie chapter.

Tobi was too tall during the Kyubi attack. he isn't Obito.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 18, 2012)

Can someone loop me in? 
Are the spoilers out?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure Obito said his right side was crushed, with no feeling left on that side.



back

Almost smashed feeling nothing.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> back
> 
> Almost smashed feeling nothing.



Is his right eye not damaged?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

tobi himself is indeed eerie similar to what would probably be an adult obito, thats a fact


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah that eye is gone anyway


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or its not a twist at all and Evil is just trolling.



What level of denial is this? 



> Or its part of the movie chapter.



Works for me either way.



> Tobi was too tall during the Kyubi attack. he isn't Obito.



Keep on parroting this line even after it gets confirmed.



BringerOfCarnage said:


> Can someone loop me in?
> Are the spoilers out?



Evil spoilers are.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Wrinkles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I just notice something!!!

Tobi has...



nice ears


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

If Tobi is not Obito, I bet that is still victory in your book.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Is his right eye not damaged?



Never disagreed with that.
Meaning I'm sure it is/was.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Wrinkles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahaha oh wow.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi can revitalize Obito's body and eye, but it still doesn't fit for him to be Obito in spirit. Something with the timeline clearly isn't right.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Apparently, Obito's left side went completely untouched by the rock slide.


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Doesn't matter to me.
> 
> If Tobi's Obito in the movie that's still a victory in my book.



If Tobi is not Obito, I bet that is still victory in your book.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese Chinese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.



For the love of god, everyone needs to look at this.

And someone please translate this genius theory.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Apparently, Obito's left side went completely untouched by the rock slide.



Well duh, any more injuries would have probably finished him off.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Nagato wasnt born back then lol.
> The only things which makes sense is the long haired masked man being the real Madara which is obviously.



Long-haired masked man can't have been Madara. Kisame saw his face and later recognized short-haired Tobi as the same guy.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 18, 2012)

Calm down Tobi ain't Obito. Trust me :sanji


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Reread that chapter again, and tell me if someone can survive being crushed in that manner for awhile.



The problem that a lot of people seem to have is they continue to apply a kind of absolute logic to the events in the manga despite how many times we see that Kishi, with a simple stroke of the pen, can make just about anything possible.

It isn't at all impossible that Obito could have survived that cave in, even after sustaining a pretty bad injury like he did. I'm not in the Tobi = Obito camp, but people acting like it's this totally impossible thing that he could have survived with all that we've seen in the manga up until this point, is a little bit laughable.

Once the more massive cave in occurred, where exactly is the proof that Obito was even still there when the rest caved in? What if he was somehow protected or saved by someone at the very last minute? I doubt that happened, but anything is possible in this manga. We've seen it too many times now.

I'm pretty damn confident that Tobi = Izuna.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well duh, any more injuries would have probably finished him off.



Meant to say: "the second rock slide."

Which did finish him off.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Long-haired masked man can't have been Madara. Kisame saw his face and later recognized short-haired Tobi as the same guy.


tobi could have been lying about being madara since the days that he got to know kisame...


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Calm down Tobi ain't Obito. Trust me :sanji



Because you're an engineer


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is quite a lot of information there, too bad I'm unable to read most of it.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can work out from the images is that Naruto stole a bag from Nagato's mother.




It's been pointed out with red arrows therefore it must be true.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> tobi could have been lying about being madara since the days that he got to know kisame...



He's been lying about it ever since Minato gave him the idea.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese Chinese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would deduce that this is a malware infested link.

Can someone else care to click it and test my hypothesis, then report back to the rest of us?

P.S: Thank you,*CA182*. Anti-Virus protection softwares around the world thank you as well.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 18, 2012)

Kakashi is getting like zero closure from this war unlike everyone else... I mean come on.... No edo white fang? Kishi is obviously planning something for Kakashi.....


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't wait for the chapter


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> I would deduce that this is a malware infested link.
> 
> Can someone else care to click it and test my hypothesis, then report back to the rest of us?



works fine, go ahed


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> I would deduce that this is a malware infested link.
> 
> Can someone else care to click it and test my hypothesis, then report back to the rest of us?


Its safe, pretty interesting pics but to bad i dont understand Japanese lol.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> All I can work out from the images is that Naruto stole a bag from Nagato's mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know it is true.


----------



## Veritas17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Its safe.  Just a bunch of chinese.

Izuna=Tobi.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> tobi could have been lying about being madara since the days that he got to know kisame...


His name doesn't matter. The long-haired man who controlled Yagura is the same person that Kisame recognized (with short hair). loool3 thinks they are different people.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

In all seriousness, I'm going to die of laughter if Tobi actually is Obito - like, really him. That's going to be one hell of a backstory.


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> The problem that a lot of people seem to have is they continue to apply a kind of absolute logic to the events in the manga despite how many times we see that Kishi, with a simple stroke of the pen, can make just about anything possible.
> 
> It isn't at all impossible that Obito could have survived that cave in, even after sustaining a pretty bad injury like he did. I'm not in the Tobi = Obito camp, but people acting like it's this totally impossible thing that he could have survived with all that we've seen in the manga up until this point, is a little bit laughable.
> 
> ...



I kind of agree with you. After all, we are talking about MANGA, no real life. EVERYTHING can be possible in manga, still it will not make sense if Tobi is Obito but it does not have to.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> In all seriousness, I'm going to die of laughter if Tobi actually is Obito - like, really him. That's going to be one hell of a backstory.



i'd quit without a word


----------



## Slayer (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm going to be out 20 bucks if Tobi is really Obito.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> All I can work out from the images is that Naruto stole a bag from Nagato's mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it says that Nagato's parents where Ninja's too, cause they had those typical ninja attributes.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2012)

Veritas17 said:


> Its safe.  Just a bunch of chinese.



You guys are the first line of defense for the rest of us NF citizens. What would we do without you and your sense of unnecessary curiousity and bravery.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

I've got nothing to lose. If Kishi wants him to be Obito then that's fine with me, but he better make it convincing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

I have no idea what that link says or is even implying but their use of statistics like height is interesting.

That panel of Itachi meeting with Tobi is very odd though. Itachi must have grown a lot by the beginning of Part 1, because Tobi lords over him in that panel, whereas by his death in Part 2, Itachi was a few centimeters taller than Tobi.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Easley said:


> His name doesn't matter. The long-haired man who controlled Yagura is the same person that Kisame recognized (with short hair). loool3 thinks they are different people.


Yes, hairstyle cutting OFF PANELED simply doesn't works on masked mans characters, and say it self why would Tobi cut his hair off when hes going to play the Madara role while he had exactly the same hair as Madara's?
And also Itachi suddenly calling the Madara he always knew suddenly called him Tobi which is just too stupid.
When did he learn that that guy was actually Tobi if he reffered to the long haired masked man (real Madara)?
Itachi even clearly reffered him as Madara right before his death, and even in edo mode he called him Madara.
Itachi is simply talking about 2 persons; the real Madara with the long hairs in masked form.
And just the current Tobi.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

They look the same. If that's not convincing.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Yes, hairstyle cutting OFF PANELED simply doesn't works on masked mans characters, and say it self why would Tobi cut his hair off when hes going to play the Madara role while he had exactly the same hair as Madara's?
> And also Itachi suddenly calling the Madara he always said Tobi is just too stupid.
> When did he learn that that guy was actually Tobi if he reffered to the long haired masked man (real Madara)?
> Itachi even clearly reffered him as Madara right before his death, and even in edo mode he called him Madara.
> ...



Yes, totally ignore the fact that Kisame recognized Tobi as the guy whom controlled Yagura.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Yes, hairstyle cutting OFF PANELED simply doesn't works on masked mans characters, and say it self why would Tobi cut his hair off when hes going to play the Madara role while he had exactly the same hair as Madara's?
> And also Itachi suddenly calling the Madara he always said Tobi is just too stupid.
> When did he learn that that guy was actually Tobi if he reffered to the long haired masked man (real Madara)?
> Itachi even clearly reffered him as Madara right before his death, and even in edo mode he called him Madara.
> ...



No bro, Madara died way before all that.

We know this. He said it himself. Manga canon.

Madara cannot be the long haired Masked Man, there is no way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese Chinese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus H. Christ, someone has a lot of free time


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese Chinese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


i have been staring at it for minutes now


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara traveled forward in time, found Obito's body, revived him, brought him back in time, plotted with him, then died.



It could be possible, after all we are talking about a manga where dead people are brought back to life. STILL I do not believe Tobi is Obito.

If Madara could travel back in time, I wonder why he did not just went all the way back when the sage of the six paths just died and capture all nine beasts. He could have dominated the world by now.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

my reaction to tobi = obito


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i have been staring at it for minutes now



I think the guy ends up saying that Tobi is nobody, given that he has the height and weight of Izuna, clothing of Mifune, facial features of Danzo, and curiousness of Obito. At least that's what he proves all in one theory.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this Naruto chapter more than I am the midnight showing of TDKR in two days.  I can't help but feel a bit of guilt at this.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> my reaction to tobi = obito



My reaction:


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

The chinese do a lot of analysis on chapters and characters, but only few of them are worth reading/spending time on.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

My reaction:


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, totally ignore the fact that Kisame recognized Tobi as the guy whom controlled Yagura.


That was completely indirect+cocky.
He said something as ''your him, Mizukage-sama or rather Madara-san''.
Why not call him straight Madara?
I am pretty sure the Madara there told him about his plan Tobi taking his role over.

Then again answer this, why would Kisame mistake that masked guy for Madara if he really was Tobi?
Kisame CLEARLY said show me yourself i don't believe it, which certainley means that Kisame knew how Madara did look like.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> I think the guy ends up saying that Tobi is nobody, given that he has the height and weight of Izuna, clothing of Mifune, facial features of Danzo, and curiousness of Obito. At least that's what he proves all in one theory.


the funniest part is that it kind of fits what was said to be the movie plot


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> I think the guy ends up saying that Tobi is nobody, given that he has the height and weight of Izuna, clothing of Mifune, facial features of Danzo, and curiousness of Obito. At least that's what he proves all in one theory.



I can't even read it


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 18, 2012)

Now it all makes sense. Kishi just likes mocking at fandom.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> my reaction to tobi = obito



You should ad more emotions


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

ugh...to think that there is even the mizukage issue to add up to explanation when kishi reveals who tobi is


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

My reaction to Tobi being Obito.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> ugh...to think that there is even the mizukage issue to add up to explanation when kishi reveals who tobi is



Not that hard to explain.

Tobi simply controlled Yagura from the shadows for however long.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Even the Amaterasu seal on Tobi must be revealed.
I think Itachi put that seal on Sasuke to fire it on the real long haired masked Madara.
But meanwhile the real Madara found Tobito and cast (?) Genjutsu on him which might explain the Amaterasu firing on Tobito instead.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Am I the only person on here who honestly doesn't give a shit who is hiding behind the mask at this point in time?  I just want to find out so whoever it is can advance the story with their plot relevance and move things along.  This war arc is *just* officially starting to get too long for me without there being some major plot or momentum shift somewhere.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Am I the only person on here who honestly doesn't give a shit who is hiding behind the mask at this point in time?  I just want to find out so whoever it is can advance the story with their plot relevance and move things along.  This war arc is *just* officially starting to get too long for me without there being some major plot or momentum shift somewhere.



ANYBODY (literally) but obito


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't give a shit at all and it won't make me mad or rage either Nimander. It's not like Tobi is Cowl for me to care ;D


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> ANYBODY (literally) but obito



So you _want_ Tobi's identity to be boring?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Wait, so what is going on with Bee again?


----------



## Slayer (Jul 18, 2012)

I still want Evil future sasuke to be Tobi.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> my reaction to tobi = obito


well, I wouldn't go that far... internet addiction ya know,  but I'd stop reading the manga. It would need a bullshit sob story worse than Nagato. I just can't accept Obito as main villain.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait, so what is going on with Bee again?



He sees a nice pair of tits or something.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder what the chapters title will be.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> He sees a nice pair of tits or something.



Juubi has boobs?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> ANYBODY (literally) but obito



You do care, therefore my post kinda didn't apply to you.

You invest way too much in this manga.  Honestly, it's not that big a deal even if it is.  



Seraphiel said:


> I don't give a shit at all and it won't make me mad or rage either Nimander. It's not like Tobi is Cowl for me to care ;D



True.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Am I the only person on here who honestly doesn't give a shit who is hiding behind the mask at this point in time?  I just want to find out so whoever it is can advance the story with their plot relevance and move things along.  This war arc is *just* officially starting to get too long for me without there being some major plot or momentum shift somewhere.



Tobito wouldn't advance the story. It would drag the story.
Tobi would move from end villain to Kakashi's final boss and we would need something else to replace him as Naruto's final boss. (unless Sasuke is Naruto's final boss in which case, Naruto's contribution to the war would have been very boring)

Not to mention Madara vs Sasuke would become likely (Madara is more important than Tobito, he is not going to the kages and Sasuke took note of his survival and Itachi's failure at disposing of all the Edos), so the kages and their promise to Naruto would also lose significance.

Basically it would make the Uchiha the saviors of the Narutoverse (took down the 2 biggest threats Madara and Kabuto), Kakashi would get an honorable mention (Tobi) while Naruto would be happy having defeated 3rd Raikage.

Naruto's side of the war would be very underwhelming. Jiraiya didn't contribute and Minato was forced to sacrifice himself by the one who was his chuunin student one year before while Itachi came back from the dead and saved everyone. Naruto played second fiddle to Kakashi in front of Tobi.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi has boobs?



What do you think fills up most of the moon?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I wonder what the chapters title will be.



NARUTO 594: Trolls gonna troll


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi has boobs?



Tobi's got it all wrong, Klue! It's the Boobi not the Juubi!


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> He sees a nice pair of tits or something.



Rin's.


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2012)

Prolly has to do wit Lightning Tits.  I forget her name-got trapped in a bottle, or something...


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Guys, I just read this amazing Japanese Chinese theory on Tobi's identity. It has pictures and everything.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



No way!!!, after viewing these images I notice that Tobi is Danzou. LOL

 AOE that clearly pulverizes 
 AOE that clearly pulverizes


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Meh if it's Bee and tits it's Samui 90%

I still can't believe Kishi foddered the hottest chick in his manga like that.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

I will not say that Tobi is Obito, but come on people! lets not PRETEND there are not clues about that being the case!

The focus on the right eye, same hair style, he knows about Kakashi's eye techniques so well that they know they are useless against him, the one good guy that first noticed his Sharingan was Kakashi....

Again, it could all be a gigantic red herring (like it was for Danzou) but why now its so IMPOSSIBLE to conceive that Tobi MAYBE its Obito?

Just look at this:



Wrinkles my tail! that's clearly a scar, that happens to have nearly identical shape and location as Tobi's right eye "wrinkles", both even end right at his eyebrow!

Also notice how his left side is conveniently obscured so we don't see that he doesn't have that same mark on his left eye. (and we have seen his left side on the scene where he regenerated his arm with Zetsu goo, so his left side its not black)

But anyway, what I think will be the revealing clue of who Tobi is is when he finally reveals his Mangenkyo Sharingan design.

What you say? that he has never used it so maybe he doesn't even have it?

I object to that, his "eye sucking" power is clearly an MS technique, so whenever he uses it he most likely activates his Mangenkyo, the problem is that every time he uses the suckage thing his eye is very comveniently shaded so we cant see his Sharingan design.

Case and Point:



Again I'm not saying that Tobi is Obito, but I would not be surprised that when we finally see his MS it would look like this:


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoiler tag those pics brohan.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> ANYBODY (literally) but obito


Obito (as a villain) does nothing for me... but I liked him in Kakashi Gaiden. His death was heroic and touching and a perfect send-off for his character. Returning as a crazy who wants to genjutsu the entire world is too much.


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> ANYBODY (literally) but obito



I second your opinion. ANYBODY but Obito.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi summoning fails. Samui and her brother are both expelled from Gedo, along with the Bijuu.

Naruto uses Rasengan on a stunned Tobi, but Tobi who is pissed, smashes his fan into the Rasengan and Naruto.

At that point a combined Kakashi and Gai attack breaks his mask.

Obito is revealed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

At this point I'm really curious what Tobi will do to tip Kakashi off to his identity.

That is, assuming Evil's teaser is an accurate representation.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I wonder what the chapters title will be.



Slug sennin mode


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> So you _want_ Tobi's identity to be boring?



whats more boring then him being obito? 



Nimander said:


> You do care, therefore my post kinda didn't apply to you.
> 
> You invest way too much in this manga.  Honestly, it's not that big a deal even if it is.
> 
> ...


yeah i do invest a lot of time, my post count shows that. this is why him turning out to be obito (biggest bullshit in all of manga history) would make me quit


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

If it turns out to be true the meltdowns are going to be the best part.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Just think about it guys. How come we haven't seen Tobi's mangekyou? Because it's the same as Kakashi's! Tobi has been using Kamui to teleport.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi has boobs?


well, if even Diablo has boobs, i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]





Fluttershy said:


> I kind of missed that teaser/spoiler ..
> 
> ca some1 post it ?


Here u go mate.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, if even Diablo has boobs, i wouldnt be surprised



Well Diablo has boobs cuz he used Leah for his new body.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> He sees a nice pair of tits or something.





Klue said:


> Juubi has boobs?





Slayer said:


> What do you think fills up most of the moon?


I have to reactions for that: 

1) I wonder how Rikudo defeated the Juubi in that case *cue cheesy porno music* 
2) If Juubi was a female, then by naruto-verse logic, 'she' would an too weak. Perhaps like Sakura or Hinata, any one?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

WAITAMINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where are Hashirama(clone) and Yamato???

Are there... Two gedou mazou?
Nah... Unless IDK, they are some kind of familiars that live in a mazou-land, becoming sages by practicing heretical meditation and are wood giants that only LOOK like statues, and are related to the rikudou, and that is why The rin'negan's powers are synonomous WITH GEDOU MAZOU

HOLY F.


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Juubi summoning fails. Samui and her brother are both expelled from Gedo, along with the Bijuu.
> 
> Naruto uses Rasengan on a stunned Tobi, but Tobi who is pissed, smashes his fan into the Rasengan and Naruto.
> 
> ...



is that true?the statue collapsed?thats the ultimate fail.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Well Diablo has boobs cuz he used Leah for his new body.


looked so sexy 

i hope that juubi is sexy aswell


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 18, 2012)

I like how tobi isn't even that evil even when compared to some of the current cages lol.... Raikage was into kidnapping little girls and shit....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2012)

If Lord Naruto does not re-enter BijuuMode then I have no time with this chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito can't handle the Juubi.

If that's how it goes he's done for.

The main story has now shifted to Sasuke & Orochimaru.


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> is that true?the statue collapsed?thats the ultimate fail.



That would sound like awesome...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

lol if tobi fail to summon juubi, it will be like, the biggest fail in manga history


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol if tobi fail to summon juubi, it will be like, the biggest fail in manga history


I would cry, I would just fucking cry, and cry, and cry.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> looked so sexy
> 
> i hope that juubi is sexy aswell



Come to think of it...Oro had boobs....


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol if tobi fail to summon juubi, it will be like, the biggest fail in manga history



Then it WOULD be up to Madara...


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

It'd make sense if the whole thing collapses.

You can't summon an incomplete Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I would cry, I would just fucking cry, and cry, and cry.


well, i wouldnt cry, for me its good, because the focus would most likely shift to sasuke, and the manga could take a drastic turn


leave it to edo madara, tobi lost a lot of his bright already


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

PLEASE FUCKING TELL ME THAT OBITO SHIT IS FAKE


----------



## Penance (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, i wouldnt cry, for me its good, because the focus would most likely shift to sasuke, and the manga could take a drastic turn



Yeah, it would...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> I like how tobi isn't even that evil even when compared to some of the current cages lol.... Raikage was into kidnapping little girls and shit....



Tobi held a new born baby at ransom and rigged him with exploding seals.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> leave it to edo madara, tobi lost a lot of his bright already



Suddenly I don't want to cry anymore...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 18, 2012)

If Tobi = Obito this forum will implode and as a long time supporter of the theory.... I cant wait


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol if tobi fail to summon juubi, it will be like, the biggest fail in manga history



yea.indeed.i mean all of this plan,gathering the bijuus and in the end being trolled by his lack of ability or the statue or RS from the grave.
and the bijuus getting freed as well.
assuming its true,i guess either Madara or Sasuke are final villains.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

The forum won't implode with such revelation.

This isn't out of the blue or anything.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

So it's confirmed, Tobi = Obito? *sigh*

Guess I need to delete him as a favorite character in my profile... and put Ramen Guy in his place!


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Uchiha > Rinnegan?
> 
> is that what that pic says? Sharingan > Rinnegan?
> 
> Or is it, Uchiha > Rasengan?



well, the rasengan has never killed anyone aside from fodder zetsu (100% canon)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> yea.indeed.i mean all of this plan,gathering the bijuus and in the end being trolled by his lack of ability or the statue or RS from the grave.
> and the bijuus getting freed as well.
> assuming its true,i guess either Madara or Sasuke are final villains.


the best part is that naruto and the others would be like "lol fail", but then, edo madara steps in


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow Addy quotes a post from 20 pages back.

He's reading everything.

Dat Addy.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 18, 2012)

T-bag said:
			
		

> whats more boring then him being obito?



Literally every other major candidate proposed on this forum is many times more boring than him being Obito.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It'd make sense if the whole thing collapses.
> 
> You can't summon an incomplete Juubi.



What if it is a baby, like When naruto tried to go 9-tails for the first time...
But it's WICKEDLY strong.

Do want.
Baby Juubi. It will be awesome.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

What confirmed? There hasn't been ANYTHING posted in the spoiler topic, all we have is Evil's own trolling.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 18, 2012)

I can imagine edo Madara showing up after this and scalding Tobi/obito for being such a failure and then going into a flash back on how obito was saved


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> yea.indeed.i mean all of this plan,gathering the bijuus and in the end being trolled by his lack of ability or the statue or RS from the grave.
> and the bijuus getting freed as well.
> assuming its true,i guess either Madara or Sasuke are final villains.



you mean no juubi vs sasuke + naruto? 



good


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 18, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I will not say that Tobi is Obito, but come on people! lets not PRETEND there are not clues about that being the case!
> 
> The focus on the right eye, same hair style, he knows about Kakashi's eye techniques so well that they know they are useless against him, the one good guy that first noticed his Sharingan was Kakashi....
> 
> ...



THIS 
tobi used hashirama dna that's why he don't get drawback from MS (blind)
but tobi being obito is mindfuck and BS and I hate it


----------



## akela123 (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Just think about it guys. How come we haven't seen Tobi's mangekyou? Because it's the same as Kakashi's! Tobi has been using Kamui to teleport.



Itachi had the same mangekyou that Kakashi. Tobi having the same mangekyou than Kakashi would not tell us anything.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

LoL at the mods deleting my post within a second.
What a speed lol are you guys from the Fbi. 
Ayways wasn't the real Madara which created the Akatsuki?
That would support the long haired masked man being the real Madara as well.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What confirmed? There hasn't been ANYTHING posted in the spoiler topic, all we have is Evil's own trolling.



Right, when it's something you don't want to be true it's trolling.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What confirmed? There hasn't been ANYTHING posted in the spoiler topic, all we have is Evil's own trolling.



It's not trolling. Why are you so mad all the time mang. Calm down


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoilers are late.

veredy nothing on 2chan? You who checks it often.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> you mean no juubi vs sasuke + naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> good


personally, i believe in rikudou juubi sasuke vs rikudou juubi naruto for final fight


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Wow Addy quotes a post from 20 pages back.
> 
> He's reading everything.
> 
> Dat Addy.



not really 

for some reason, when i clicked on the last page thingy, it brought me 20 pages back 

anyway, what are the spoilers by Evil? tobi = obito? uchiha > rasengan?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> anyway, what are the spoilers by Evil? tobi = obito? uchiha > rasengan?



Yes. And Bee likes tits.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> personally, i believe in rikudou juubi sasuke vs rikudou juubi naruto for final fight



Oh, God.  

I can see this happening.


----------



## Chappz316 (Jul 18, 2012)

GUYS, evils pic about obito and kakashi saying obito is ridiculously fake. 

Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yes. And Bee likes tits.



that's old  news........ but there are no females near them........ so that wuold mean ........... ........... .......... bee is gay for gai's tits!!!!! 

so basically this chapter confirms the most obvious?

tobi = obito seriously kishi? 

not gonna say i am surprised but i am disappointed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> GUYS, evils pic about obito and kakashi saying obito is ridiculously fake.
> 
> Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye



For the tenth time, no one thinks that's a legit spoiler pic.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> GUYS, evils pic about obito and kakashi saying obito is ridiculously fake.
> 
> Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye



Evil. does. not. post. pictures. from. the. chapters.

For the hundreth time.

He's not trying to trick you. He's telling you what's going on in the chapter.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Chappz316 said:


> GUYS, evils pic about obito and kakashi saying obito is ridiculously fake.
> 
> Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye


 He always use random pics to spoil us things for the upcoming chapters.
It's pretty understandable if people would fall for such thing, but do you really think the whole forum would fall for such a thing if it was just for the troll?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Oh, God.
> 
> I can see this happening.


couldnt get any better than this


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone got guesses for what the Juubi is?

I am thinking the Hitozume-kozo


but with a more ogrish body. AND tails somehow.
That whole cyclopean thing is quite gross to me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I've heard he has though.



You've "heard". 



> One with zero motives for even BEING evil. One who had an epic death scene. One who just doesn't fit in personality.
> 
> Its not 'poetic', it'd be cop out writing as big as Rulk being General Ross.



Blah blah blah "wouldn't make sense".

I've heard it all before, it doesn't phase me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Anyone got guesses for what the Juubi is?
> 
> I am thinking the Hitozume-kozo
> 
> ...


interesting 


are there any tales about them fighting tengus or something?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Cause it is. Evil does this all the time. Even when we have accurate spoilers, he gets 'hopes' up and crushes them when the actual RAWs and scripts come out.
> 
> Why do you want Obito of all people to be Tobi? He was a falure Uchiha.



To be honest Obito is a horrible choice man, but I want it to be Obito only and only because all the shit talk people did to the Obito believers. And no obviously Im not talking about you, but to dudes that everytime Tobi = Obito got outright hostile with insults and all, I saw that countless times.

Only and only for that I want it to be Obito, just to see what everyone who said he wasnt in a bashing way has to say.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I've heard he has though.



i don't remember him ever doing so 

so yeah, uchiha > rasengan and tobi = obito.

you know, i thought tobi's reveal would make me go ":amazed" but orochimaru's return was 10000000000000 times better than this. even if you hated oro you have to at least admit that. 

really disappointed kishi


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito the weakest Uchiha? Last I saw, he started wrecking once his Sharingan awakened, and considering that he would've been able to use jutsu like Kamui much more regularly and without major consequences unlike Kakashi, I'd say the chances of Obito eventually becoming an absolute beast are very high.

Kishi did always say that he would reveal how it was that Kakashi acquired the Mangekyou, and I guess we're finally coming to that part.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 18, 2012)

All of you will check out the last page 1st.

Bet?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> couldnt get any better than this



That would be ham-fisted writing, even for Kishi.  Which is totally why I can see it happening.  

Do hope their fight takes a different direction though.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

what are the pics everyone is speaking of?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Obito the weakest Uchiha? Last I saw, he started wrecking once his Sharingan awakened, and considering that he would've been able to use jutsu like Kamui much more regularly and without major consequences unlike Kakashi, I'd say the chances of Obito eventually becoming an absolute beast are very high.



He said it himself that he would surpass Kakashi once he unlocked his Sharingan.

And he did.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> interesting
> 
> 
> are there any tales about them fighting tengus or something?



Actually, they are quite harmless, but they run around telling people to shut up, because they love quiet.

This could be translated into chakra roars, and crazy berserker mode when he senses others.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> what are the pics everyone is speaking of?



A pic of Bee saying he liks big titts.

A pic of uchiha symbol>rasengan.

And an edited pic of Kakashi calling Tobi Obito is what Evil posted.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Anyone got guesses for what the Juubi is?





Jade Rabbit.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]





Addy said:


> what are the pics everyone is speaking of?


This 1       ?


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't neg him, but I bet that guy got negged like crazy saying "Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye", forgot his username.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> personally, i believe in rikudou juubi sasuke vs rikudou juubi naruto for final fight



fail 

obviously sasuke's perfect susano'o will ride naruto's BM like his horsy when they fight orochimaru in itachi's body


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> All of you will check out the last page 1st.
> 
> Bet?



Naaah, not me. I will be looking for something else


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

loool3 said:


> This 1       ?



dude, that shit was fake since chapter 480~ 

maybe Evil doesn't have pics but only spoilers?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Nimander said:


> That would be ham-fisted writing, even for Kishi.  Which is totally why I can see it happening.
> 
> Do hope their fight takes a different direction though.


not at all, this has so much foreshadowing and plot backup, way more than 95% of the possibilities that we can think of, would fit too perfectly


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Blah blah blah "wouldn't make sense".
> 
> I've heard it all before, it doesn't phase me.


I doubt it will make sense even _after_ Kishi explains it.

Obito fights Minato evenly, threatens to kill babies, summons Kyuubi?

What is this shit?


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> dude, that shit was fake since chapter 480~
> 
> maybe Evil doesn't have pics but only spoilers?


 Don't tell me that ur also not aware of Evil putting the spoilers in random pics.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> maybe Evil doesn't have pics but only spoilers?



Pretty sure he is Kishimoto either gets SJ mags early, or has a friend who does.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

Easley said:


> I doubt it will make sense even _after_ Kishi explains it.
> 
> Obito fights Minato evenly, threatens to kill babies, summons Kyuubi?
> 
> What is this shit?



kishi's existence wouldnt make sense after that asspull


----------



## Untitled (Jul 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> To be honest Obito is a horrible choice man, but I want it to be Obito only and only because all the shit talk people did to the Obito believers. And no obviously Im not talking about you, but to dudes that everytime Tobi = Obito got outright hostile with insults and all, I saw that countless times.
> 
> Only and only for that I want it to be Obito, just to see what everyone who said he wasnt in a bashing way has to say.


Yes, this exactly man, I couldn't ahve said it better. To be honest, I don't really care who it is, but I agree with your reasoning _precisely_. Same thing happened a little while ago back then about Tobi's identity and the "haters" so to speak, dat 559.

I think motives can be explained/justified and all though, so I'm not sure if it's a "horrible choice", but yeah for the reasoning agreed fucking 100% man. I wouldn't have posted if I could have repped you, but I can't fucking rep anyone any more, all the quality posts I have to spread. 

This is pretty much the best post ITT so far though man. Or maybe some others I agreed with, I don't remember.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> fail
> 
> obviously sasuke's perfect susano'o will ride naruto's BM like his horsy when they fight orochimaru in itachi's body




this obviously makes way more sense


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 18, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Obito the weakest Uchiha? Last I saw, he started wrecking once his Sharingan awakened, and considering that he would've been able to use jutsu like Kamui much more regularly and without major consequences unlike Kakashi, I'd say the chances of Obito eventually becoming an absolute beast are very high.
> 
> Kishi did always say that he would reveal how it was that Kakashi acquired the Mangekyou, and I guess we're finally coming to that part.



Kabuto got to pre-RS level in MONTHS (When he had his full ET army). Do you think its really impossible for Obito to grow that much?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Easley said:


> I doubt it will make sense even _after_ Kishi explains it.
> 
> Obito fights Minato evenly, threatens to kill babies, summons Kyuubi?
> 
> What is this shit?



Character development.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like a match





Scarlet Plague said:


> Jade Rabbit.


Hell yuss


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto got to pre-RS level in MONTHS (When he had his full ET army). Do you think its really impossible for Obito to grow that much?



Not to mention Naruto and Sasuke getting retardedly powerful in a similarly short time frame.


----------



## Talis (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys i told it 1000x already, Uchiha's which injects Senju Dna's can controle the Kyuubi which is exactly a reason for Obito, a random guy which is an Uchiha which inject Senju Dna's can controle the Kyuubi,
Yes an asspull from Kishi to make Tobito happening.
Or same shit with the Uchiha's hatred cycle, is also a reason for Tobito.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Character development.


That isn't character development. Stop with the smugness, you know that this would be horrible and Shark Jumping for the manga if true.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Looks like a match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:....i need to read about it now


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 18, 2012)

Late spoilers hating I ?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi being Obito is undoubtedly retarded, but it sounds very much like something Kishimoto would do. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nope. Never once has he lied about spoiler.



Didn't he pull some crap about Tsunade going super strength and some not named but not Hinata or Sakura saying she loves Naruto in front of Sakura a few weeks ago ?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That isn't character development. Stop with the smugness, you know that this would be horrible and Shark Jumping for the manga if true.



Nope.

Plot twist of the century.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nope.
> 
> Plot twist of the century.


'Plot twist of the century'? God, are you serious?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> not at all, this has so much foreshadowing and plot backup, way more than 95% of the possibilities that we can think of, would fit too perfectly



I never called it an asspull.  There is the possibility of it happening, with some events in the story hinting at it.  

I call it ham-fisted because there's no fucking subtlety to the concept.  Plus, to me at least, it would take something away from Naruto and Sasuke's final fight against each other.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> D:....i need to read about it now




I think it might be the one.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Plot twist of the century'? God, are you serious?



Your meltdown when it happens is sure to be one of the sweetest.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto will believe the power of the 9 bijuu is greater

Sasuke will believe the power of Juubi is greater

since Nagato has died twice that means Naruto has already won THE GAME


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pretty sure he is Kishimoto either gets SJ mags early, or has a friend who does.



nah, i mean he is using fake images to show the real spoilers cause he only has spoilers but no pics


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this obviously makes way more sense



that what i dream of 

and what naruto dreams of........ being ridden.... by sasuke


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Jade Rabbit.



i predicted that before you and everyone else


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I never called it an asspull.  There is the possibility of it happening, with some events in the story hinting at it.
> 
> I call it ham-fisted because there's no fucking subtlety to the concept.  Plus, to me at least, it would take something away from Naruto and Sasuke's final fight against each other.


well, to each their own

i for one think that it would make the impact of their final fight bigger than anything that kishi could pull currently

naruto is already looking at the bigger picture, sasuke up to the latest chapters was too focused in something too small

if after meeting the one who knows everything he also start looking at the bigger picture and assume the position that he is supposed to fight for, as the heir of the elder brother, when both of them fight, their friendship will be essencial to truly break the circle of hatred that has been going on between the two brothers


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Plot twist of the century'? God, are you serious?



the greatest trick in history is the devil who made the world think he doesn't exist 

spoilers in plain sight


----------



## John Connor (Jul 18, 2012)

Madara used Uchiha cells and Senju cells to give Juubi's soul a body

experiment 1 was to create a senju/uchiha hybrid which resulted in Zetsu

experiment 2 was applying Zetsu Goo on an Uchiha body to house Juubi's soul

the body used was Obito's


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

i predict a chapter that doesn't involve tobi's ID.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Thread Rules said:
			
		

> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> 3. Don't post if you're just going to agonize/complain.
> 4. Please do post if you are going to discuss Naruto latest spoilers or chapter.
> 5. Please do report anything that you feel is unnecessary in this thread.


If you want to risk your access to Telegrams, then by all means, continue on the tangent.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, to each their own
> 
> i for one think that it would make the impact of their final fight bigger than anything that kishi could pull currently
> 
> ...



I can see where you're coming from with that.  And, if Kishi manages to set up the arrival to that point correctly, might even like that development.  But I doubt it.

To me, Naruto and Sasuke's battles should be their own thing.  Naruto has taken a look at the bigger picture and is fighting for more than just to "save him"; this is true.  And, Sasuke is finally beginning to look beyond himself and his personal revenge to the impact that one's actions has on the people and the world around them.  A timely and necessary development for him.

But, the more I now think on it, the more I see this actually has a chance of happening.  Naruto now represents an ideal, being the person that so many have invested their hopes in to make a positive difference on his world.  Sasuke, in his own way, needs to represent an ideal himself.  And that's going to mean a worldview that encompasses others beyond himself.  His fight against Naruto isn't just going to be to destroy Konoha.  It's going to represent something bigger than that, to him personally at least.  

Gah.  Whatever happens, happens.  As long as it's not shitty writing, I'll roll with it, and probably even enjoy it.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Found this on 2chan lol 

Made me think it was real for a sec  realizing now, it might be alliance heading to Naruto chapter and sees the Juubi.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Found this on 2chan lol
> 
> Made me think it was real for a sec  realizing now, it might be alliance heading to Naruto chapter and sees the Juubi.



EPIC FUCKING *Hakke Kūshō*

That's how it's suppose to be done Kishi, FAR OUT!


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Found this on 2chan lol
> 
> Made me think it was real for a sec  realizing now, it might be alliance heading to Naruto chapter and sees the Juubi.



FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALE ak

the real one should have hanabi


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 18, 2012)

I predict we will see something about Juubi and Obito.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Found this on 2chan lol
> 
> Made me think it was real for a sec  realizing now, it might be alliance heading to Naruto chapter and sees the Juubi.



Enter HOUSE of Hyuuga 
Where is Bart?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 18, 2012)

I predict that there are no references to Obito in this chapter or all the chapters following it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

if B meets tits then Hachibi is captured

(GM ate up both the pot AND the gourd)



means Juubi getting stronger 

that's awesome 


will really be 1-8 + Gin/Kin vs BM Naruto


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> the greatest trick in history is the devil who made the world think he doesn't exist
> 
> spoilers in plain sight


Kishi might try a Usual Suspects rip-off, except for one problem -- Keyser Soze is an infamous name, already feared and almost mythical.

Who the fuck is Obito?


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

i now predict first spoiler by evil implies that samui blasted away from gedo mazo and hit bee with her tit pressing on bee's mouth....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 18, 2012)

i swear i better not be waiting for a shitty sasuke chapter


----------



## Sarry (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to see more of Tobi and Naruto fighting 


naijaboykev28 said:


> Found this on 2chan lol
> 
> Made me think it was real for a sec  realizing now, it might be alliance heading to Naruto chapter and sees the Juubi.



A hyuuga actually defeating someone with plot relevance? 
I would love that, even if it is a fake.



akela123 said:


> Sure??? Go to
> 
> Tha is the official website and read the news. it say clearly will be released 7/23/12.


Key word: _official_
We always get a chapter out by today, where its official release is the next monday. Welcome to the internet, mate 

The spoilers should be coming out in the next couple of hours. And the chapter will follow after that.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

"Big Tits" could really only describe Tsunade or Samui, and since Tsunade is in a different battle, I doubt B would be talking about her.
Also, B probably wouldn't know that Samui and Atsui are sealed in the jar, so they only reason B would have to mention her is if she appeared.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 18, 2012)

I predict orochimaru talk to sasuke about konoha. Page of karin trying to escape konoha. then we see ju madara finishing off oonoki with the last panel of juubi sharrinegan being unleashed


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

If the manga were to take a break, we would edit the title to reflect that fact. Unless we receive confirmation otherwise, yes, there is a chapter coming.

Now resume discussing the spoilers Evil and others have provided.
[sp=Evil]





Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]





Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.



[/sp]


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

so Evil's spoilers were fake?


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

no we have a chapter this week relax.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> so Evil's spoilers were fake?


I won't be surprised, his name is Evil after all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

if B/Hachibi is captured - surely Juubi is the one to do it ?


maybe literally suck/eat him up


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> so Evil's spoilers were fake?



Evil trolls but doesn't lie...


----------



## Gonder (Jul 18, 2012)

Easley said:


> I won't be surprised, his name is Evil after all.



lol give up tobi is obito :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil's spoilers? Damn, I missed them.. Someone wanna repost them?


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> Evil trolls but doesn't lie...



which is why i am making a  "" face!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagroth (Jul 18, 2012)

Could we just put Evil's spoilers in the spoiler thread? There've been like 15 requests to have them reposted.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> If the manga were to take a break, we would edit the title to reflect that fact. Unless we receive confirmation otherwise, yes, there is a chapter coming.
> 
> Now resume discussing the spoilers Evil and others have provided.
> [sp=Evil]
> ...





JuubiSage said:


> Evil's spoilers? Damn, I missed them.. Someone wanna repost them?



In the quote above yours.


----------



## A7X (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like to see Sasuke and oro talk about that scroll. And maybe a few panels on the konoha 11


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Could we just put Evil's spoilers in the spoiler thread? There've been like 15 requests to have them reposted.



at best we can quote Evil's posts there...it is not possible to summarize it this time....


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am starting to doubt Evil would outright state Tobi is Obito, especially with the Bee riddle.

Klue (I thought that was him) posted a japanese text he found on 2ch that went mentioned Samui coming out and Kakashi / Gai being surprised at the end.

Perhaps Obito and Samui are back inside the Moon Eye plan ?

That was that :

じゃあウソバレ 俺のオリジナルじゃないから面白くなくても許せ

トビのとこに移ってトビの軍配みたいな扇に螺旋丸惨敗　
サムイがひょっこり瓢箪から出てきてビー健闘　トビの面が？カカシだけドびっくり！ 

Rasengan fails / blocked by fan.
Samui comes out / does something
Kakashi are Gai are surprised.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> I am starting to doubt Evil would outright state Tobi is Obito, especially with the Bee riddle.



He didn't though, his teaser just implies that something suggests that outcome.



> Klue (I thought that was him) posted a japanese text he found on 2ch that went mentioned Samui coming out and Kakashi / Gai being surprised at the end.



That was probably someone reposting the spoilers Evil posted here over there.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 18, 2012)

So the Juubi's about to be revived and KB's thinking of tits?

Sounds legit.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Gonder said:


> lol give up tobi is obito :ho


Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He didn't though, his teaser just implies that something suggests that outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> That was probably someone reposting the spoilers Evil posted here over there.



No it was in japanese. See my edited post


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> So the Juubi's about to be revived and KB's thinking of tits?
> 
> Sounds legit.



samui's tits


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> No it was in japanese. See my edited post



I know, that's literally what Evil posted, so it was probably some 2ch lurker reposting it over there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Samuis boobs are Juubis body


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 18, 2012)

Easley said:


> Kakashi's sharingan is in his left eye.



And the decimated landscape manages to regrow grass.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

so the big events are:

1- samui is out.
2- rasengan is blocked.
3- kakshi and gai are surprised.

that's it?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> And the decimated landscape manages to regrow grass.



It's not a spoiler pic of the chapter. It's an edited page of a previous chapter, iirc from "The Mystery that is Tobi"

That's what evil does, he takes any image he can find that best fits the chapter events and makes a cryptic message out of it.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah gotcha!


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

is kishi dropping tobi as FV?

i was joking in the last two chapters but making him obito?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 18, 2012)

The spoiler of evil should  be fake pleace


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> is kishi dropping tobi as FV?
> 
> i was joking in the last two chapters but making him obito?



If he is Obito, yeah Tobi has been dropped to Kakashi / Gai final boss. Naruto just went there to collect the bijuus.

Naruto may or may not have Madara (Sasuke took not of Madara being still there, so it's unlikely) or his final boss is Sasuke and his only two major fights in Pt2 will be Nagato and Sasuke.

Kishi had already dropped Nagato in favor of Tobi right before the Konoha invasion. It wouldn't be a first. Most likely, to make Sasuke a credible final villain, he is going to drop everyone else.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> If he is Obito, yeah Tobi has been dropped to Kakashi / Gai final boss
> 
> Naruto may or may not have Madara (Sasuke took not of Madara being still there, so it's unlikely) or his final boss is Sasuke and his only two major fights in Pt2 will be Nagato and Sasuke



he will be defeated by naruto but his status as FV is done.... good riddance of that villain wannabe


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 18, 2012)

If Tobi turns out to be Obito and is defeated, then it will be used to set up how an Uchiha can completely change their personality and goals.  Obito went from a crybaby do-gooder to an evil madman.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi does not have the FV vibe anymore


Madara dwarfs him easily


and he can always hijack Juubi


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> If Tobi turns out to be Obito and is defeated, then it will be used to set up how an Uchiha can completely change their personality and goals.  Obito went from a crybaby do-gooder to an evil madman.



He also went from teen to adult in less than a year. (the Tobi who fought Minato was adult sized and made of Hashirama goo Obito couldn't have found by himself while Kakashi and Gai were still 14-15 year old sized at the time)

It won't show anything. It will just mean the villains remaining will be Sasuke, a zombie who keeps spouting Hashirama > everyone and a puppet who wants to put everyone to sleep, which is soooo exciting.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Tobi does not have the FV vibe anymore
> 
> 
> Madara dwarfs him easily
> ...





madara is kage fodder 

not even sasuke/naruto fodder 

he is entertaining and i would like to see him become more. however, he is tsunade fodder which is even worse than kage fodder. the one character in the manga who has done almost nothing is gonna dwarf the mighty uchiha madara 


it's so funny that i am sad now


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> If Tobi turns out to be Obito and is defeated, then it will be used to set up how an Uchiha can completely change their personality and goals.  Obito went from a crybaby do-gooder to an evil madman.





Ginko25 said:


> He also went from teen to adult in less than a year. (the Tobi who fought Minato was adult sized and made of Hashirama goo Obito couldn't have found by himself while Kakashi and Gai were still 14-15 year old sized at the time)
> 
> It won't show anything. It will just mean the villains remaining will be Sasuke, a zombie who keeps spouting Hashirama > everyone and a puppet who wants to put everyone to sleep, which is soooo exciting.



This.

Why in the great goddamn would a Naruto Clone (personality) character take such a sharp 180 degree in personality, ideals and goals after being pancaked by a boulder..?


----------



## Deana (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> He also went from teen to adult in less than a year. (the Tobi who fought Minato was adult sized and made of Hashirama goo Obito couldn't have found by himself while Kakashi and Gai were still 14-15 year old sized at the time)
> 
> It won't show anything. It will just mean the villains remaining will be Sasuke, a zombie who keeps spouting Hashirama > everyone and a puppet who wants to put everyone to sleep, which is soooo exciting.


Tobi hasn't been exciting since his left his 'tobi is a good boy' phase so I really don't care who it is.  Madara opened his mouth once and became a better villain than Tobi could hope to dream. 

I will happily take Tobi being Obito over it being some random asshole I could care less about.  I want to know what changed him and if their is an order of Uchias who have a fetish for wearing masks.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> This.
> 
> Why in the great goddamn would a Naruto Clone (personality) character take such a sharp 180 degree in personality, ideals and goals after being pancaked by a boulder..?



Chapter 566

Arrogance by trying to do everything on his own instead of relying on others(Kakashi)?.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Why in the great goddamn would a Naruto Clone (personality) character take such a sharp 180 degree in personality, ideals and goals after being pancaked by a boulder..?



Is it really that surprising?

Naruto himself has stated that it wouldn't have taken much to turn him into something like Gaara or Sasuke.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Skipped the last 17 pages. So sue me.

This is what I get from the pics:
Bee sees boobs
Tobi defeats Naruto('s rasengan(s))
Tobi tsukuyomi's Kakashi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Skipped the last 17 pages. So sue me.
> 
> This is what I get from the pics:
> Bee sees boobs
> ...



Not quite that specific.

Apparently Tobi does something that surprises Kakashi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

If B sees boobs and there is supposed to be a full moon in Narutoverse, does this mean Gedo Mazo is a contortionist?

---------------
[sp=Evil's Bag of Spoilers]





Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.





Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


[/sp]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe it creates a second moon.


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm...exciting! This is the first time in years (or ever ?) that we'll have two chapters in the same issue!! I hope the spoiler peeps give us the spoiler for the 33 page chapter as well :33


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not quite that specific.
> 
> Apparently Tobi does something that surprises Kakashi.


Well the panels (the second one in specific) Evil posted implied that something happens to Kakashi before he reaches his conclusion. To do that I assumed that a genjutsu of some sort is quite likely.


----------



## Kanki (Jul 18, 2012)

Wait a minute....there's TWO chapters this week?


----------



## Illairen (Jul 18, 2012)

two chapters? O_o


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, two "chapters": 
Chapter 594
~30 page chapter for movie



First Tsurugi said:


> Maybe it creates a second moon.


Double Moon! OoooooooaaaaAAAAAAHHHhhh!
All the way across the sky!


----------



## harurisu (Jul 18, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Wait a minute....there's TWO chapters this week?



One "normal" and one for the movie...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

sagroth said:


> So with potentially the biggest reveal in the history of the manga at hand, we have no Ohana, no T, no Mangateers, no nothing?
> 
> Of course, Internet, of course. Why? Because fuck you is why.



Taking this from the SS Telegrams:


> Hello guys..woot! just check on baidu.
> 
> 
> Chapter 501 spoiler might come a bit later than usual (either late midnight or tomorrow, Japan time)
> ...


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

Wait wait wait what if Evil was trolling and his "spoilers" are from the movie related chapter? he is evil after all


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Is it really that surprising?
> 
> Naruto himself has stated that it wouldn't have taken much to turn him into something like Gaara or Sasuke.



Even though he died regretting that he wasn't as close to his teammates as he wanted to be, I don't see how getting flattened all of a sudden fills him with the urge to kill his closest friends and destroy the world they hold dear. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jul 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Wait wait wait what if Evil was trolling and his "spoilers" are from the movie related chapter? he is evil after all



I'd believe this.

I've been thinking about how Kishimoto might troll and have Obito be Tobi in the movie and someone else in the manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

6:30 am, now i am starting to feel like its quite late 



i am still hoping that evil's hints were movie spoilers


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Wait wait wait what if Evil was trolling and his "spoilers" are from the movie related chapter? he is evil after all



Well I think the last one was, other two not so much.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2012)

*Really* not comfortable with leaving hints about spoilers in the spoiler thread...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Wait wait wait what if Evil was trolling and his "spoilers" are from the movie related chapter? he is evil after all


Well, Evil did go out of his way to flip the Kakashi panels, so you never know.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope that tobi isn't Obito.... WTF Kishi? Obito?!?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

SaiST said:


> *Really* not comfortable with leaving hints about spoilers in the spoiler thread...


yeah, i dont think that its a good idea either


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

SaiST said:


> *Really* not comfortable with leaving hints about spoilers in the spoiler thread...


Heh. Just lost 700 points for posting them pics in the spoiler thread. (Not that I care, I'll have that back tomorrow.) I guess Evil really is Evil.

But isn't he a spoiler provider though?




HK-47 said:


> Even though he died regretting that he wasn't as close to his teammates as he wanted to be, I don't see how getting flattened all of a sudden fills him with the urge to kill his closest friends and destroy the world they hold dear. It just doesn't make sense to me.


Obviously, that's a possessed Obito.


----------



## Hazuki (Jul 18, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> I hope that tobi isn't Obito.... WTF Kishi? Obito?!?



 he isn't obito , obito has the same age of kakashi 

and obito would have been still a kid when tobi with an adult body try to destroyed konoha


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Heh. Just lost 700 points for posting them pics in the spoiler thread. (Not that I care, I'll have that back tomorrow.) I guess Evil really is Evil.
> 
> But isn't he a spoiler provider though?


Sure, but we usually don't post about anything he says until his game is done, and we have a more concrete summary of whatever he knows.

The game technically never finished, he just strut off 'n let you guys go crazy for a while. 

[EDIT] - Yeah, I'm deleting it.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Hazuki said:


> he isn't obito , obito has the same age of kakashi
> 
> and obito would have been still a kid when tobi with an adult body try to destroyed konoha



It's been proven time and time again that Kakashi and Guy were as tall as the adults, if not, taller. Stop using this excuse.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> It's been proven time and time again that Kakashi and Guy were as tall as the adults


Like when?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Chapter 503 is the only time they're shown as kids, standing near adults, and close in height. Not so sure about the "time and time again."


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> It's been proven time and time again that Kakashi and Guy were as tall as the adults, if not, taller. Stop using this excuse.


They were not as tall as the adults.


----------



## Starstalker (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> It's been proven time and time again that Kakashi and Guy were as tall as the adults, if not, taller. Stop using this excuse.



It was never proven.
Stop using this excuse to make yourself look silly.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Chapter 503 is the only time they're shown as kids, standing near adults, and close in height. Not so sure about the "time and time again."


No more closer than Naruto is to Kakashi right now.

Which makes sense, as they were about the same age.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito was always clearly taller than Kakashi at the same age (13) though. 
I haven't read the past 48 pages so could someone please explain why we don't have any spoilers out yet?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Chapter 503 is the only time they're shown as kids, standing near adults, and close in height. Not so sure about the "time and time again."




Well, here they are referred as "kids" and are close in height from the other kids.
I think you definitely proved they weren' adults.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Chapter 503 is the only time they're shown as kids, standing near adults, and close in height. Not so sure about the "time and time again."



It might be the perspective but they sure as hell don't look close to me.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> They were not as tall as the adults.


 Obito was taller than Kakashi in gaiden. It only makes sense that he's taller than him years later. Even if you doubt that frame of measurement, Tobi's height is still very comparable to Obito's presumed height.

I've seen this explanation at least 20 times before. I don't see how anyone missed it.


----------



## Hazuki (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Well, here they are referred as "kids" and are close in height from the other kids.
> I think you definitely proved they weren' adults.



yes

in this page 

LikeNaruto
we can esealy see that those 2 are adult ( tobi and minato)
they are around the same heigh


however during that same day , kakashi and gai are kid compare to adult heigh

Chapter 503

even asuma look's a kid compare to the adult


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jul 18, 2012)

Meh, it just doesn't make sense.  Obito just doesn't fit at all.  He selflessly died for his friends, he went out like a true hero, and somehow he's alive and now pure evil.

It's obviously not Obito's body - so forget that theory.  His body is made of goo and he uses Sharingans in Izanagi - see Konan fight.

Is it Obito's soul?  This is highly doubtful as he's never even hinted at being that kid.  His fight with Yondaime was as if he was meeting Yondaime for the first time.  Plus, he knows way too much about the past, the long forgotten past.  He gets downright nasty when it comes to remembering Shodaime and Madara, so there's some connection there.  And...are you ready for this....HE FORMED AKATSUKI!  Yeah, so that means he's been around much longer.  The conversations with Konan pretty much tell us everything we need to know.  Around the time Obito was still alive, it appears that Tobi was already up to no good.  After all, he was the one who gave Nagato the Rinnegan.

So now we're down to the possesion theories where some evil force took over Obito's body (be it Zetsu, be it WHATEVER), and then transferred into a new body.  Yeah, that could have happened, but at the point where its no longer Obito's soul or body, why would it even matter?  What does Obito have to do with it at the point where you've removed all semblance of the boy?

Kishi should not go there.  He's not been setting it up that way, and it would make absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Asherah (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Obito was taller than Kakashi in gaiden. It only makes sense that he's taller than him years later. Even if you doubt that frame of measurement, Tobi's height is still very comparable to Obito's presumed height.
> 
> I've seen this explanation at least 20 times before. I don't see how anyone missed it.



Sasuke was taller than Naruto in Part 1. There have been several occasions since then when Naruto looks taller or they seem the same height.

Height is very much subject to change during puberty, and plenty of people who were tallest beforehand may not be afterwards. This isn't a concrete explanation to bridge the gap in height between Obito and Tobi at all.


----------



## Hazuki (Jul 18, 2012)

ZiharkXVI said:


> Meh, it just doesn't make sense.  Obito just doesn't fit at all.  He selflessly died for his friends, he went out like a true hero, and somehow he's alive and now pure evil.
> 
> It's obviously not Obito's body - so forget that theory.  His body is made of goo and he uses Sharingans in Izanagi - see Konan fight.
> 
> ...



in my opinion it's a clone of madara that he creat with dna senju and uchiha before he died 

that why his body is like zetsu ( wood earth)


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

Orochimaru is back so at this point every plot hole is possible, you will say it doesn't make sense, but Kishi doesn't give a darn


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 18, 2012)

Um... only that Obito died when he was like 13?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is not Obito... Get over it... it would be lame if it's really Obito... It would be, yet again, another guy who died, yet didn't die...


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jul 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Orochimaru is back so at this point every plot hole is possible, you will say it doesn't make sense, but Kishi doesn't give a darn



But it still wouldn't make any sense now would it?    I don't honestly care what the author desires.



Hazuki said:


> in my opinion it's a clone of madara that he creat with dna senju and uchiha before he died
> 
> that why his body is like zetsu ( wood earth)



But...like I said, he certainly hasn't acted like Obito.  Instead he's pretended to be someone who's lived much longer than Obito was even alive for.  I know the Naruto timeline is screwed up, but you think little Obito was implanting Rinnegans and had access to the knowledge of Senju/Uchiha gene splicing?

What the blazes was the point of Kakashi Gaiden with Obito's scenes of growth?  All of it was a genjutsu lie?  *shocked face*


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm just saying-if Tobi were Obito (not that I think he is-that's absurd), Kakashi would suddenly become much more relevant than Naruto


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 18, 2012)

But Kishimoto said us many times that there will be a kakashi's year.... so what if Tobi is really Obito? Kakashi's year is coming?

I'm pretty disappoitend if there will be so...


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jul 18, 2012)

I think Evil is referring to the inevitable movie tie-in stuff.  If I'm not mistaken, I think there's even something in there about Kakashi, Obito, and Rin.  Or perhaps the alternate reality the movie comes up with still has Obito alive and well.  I mean, Yondaime is still alive in the movie, and Naruto grows up with parents...


----------



## Mugivara (Jul 18, 2012)

Obito's soul has gone before so long. His body remains


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, Tobi has to be either Obito or the Elder son.

Kagami only appeared in a single chapter and hardly anyone gives a damn about him, Izuna was confirmed dead by Madara, Shisui was confirmed dead by Itachi, a Madara clone would be boring(and what would be the point of hiding his face?), and a new character would seem silly since Tobi's face is meant to be shocking therefore he has to be a known character.

Obito is important due to being Kakashi's dearest friend and being once very similar to Naruto.

The Elder son would have the power to make him look like a threat worthy of a FV.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jul 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Tobi has to be either Obito or the Elder son.
> 
> Kagami only appeared in a single chapter and hardly anyone gives a damn about him, Izuna was confirmed dead by Madara, Shisui was confirmed dead by Itachi, a Madara clone would be boring(and what would be the point of hiding his face?), and a new character would seem silly since Tobi's face is meant to be shocking therefore he has to be a known character.
> 
> ...



I've always believed it was the son.  But I correct you.  It doesn't have to BE anybody....

What would be truly troll-worthy AND actually make sense is if Tobi told the truth.  I'm nobody.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

why would obito grab his own arm while talking of izuna?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the chapter is taking so long simply because there are so many pages to scan.





Saturnine said:


> Um... only that Obito died when he was like 13?


inb4 he wasn't _13_. Obito was a special Uchiha and was only 13 _months_ old. 

[sp=my reasoning][/sp]


----------



## Hazuki (Jul 18, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> But Kishimoto said us many times that there will be a kakashi's year.... so what if Tobi is really Obito? Kakashi's year is coming?
> 
> I'm pretty disappoitend if there will be so...



just impossible 

if obito would be alive he would have been the same age of kakashi ,  30 years old 


even if we don't talk about his height ,  we know that uchiha madara knew tobi , they both  have a plan 

but we also know that uchiha madara died when nagato was a kid who is much older than kakashi or obito , how can he know tobi if tobi = obito ??


----------



## Itαchi (Jul 18, 2012)

> Obito is important due to being Kakashi's dearest friend and being once very similar to Naruto.



That would support Itachi's phrase: Or you could become like Madara.




> why would obito grab his own arm while talking of izuna?



That's right, if you are referring to when tobi told Sasuke about the story of Madara and Izuna... He was emotionally clenching his arms, I even made a thread about it, back then.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why would obito grab his own arm while talking of izuna?


Because, to fix Obito's mangled body, Izuna's arm had to be grafted on. 


---------------
[sp=Evil's Bag of Spoilers]





Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.





Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


[/sp]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I think the chapter is taking so long simply because there are so many pages to scan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know, im worried

mangateers didnt appear even for spoilers 

its like everybody gave up on buying the shonnen jump early


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Hazuki said:


> just impossible
> 
> if obito would be alive he would have been the same age of kakashi ,  30 years old
> 
> ...



This.

My main issue with Tobi actually carrying Obito's spirit, right here.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 18, 2012)

tobi = obito....never....dude's a kid when tobi fought minato.

tobi = izuna...possibly, especially with tobi's comment to konan that the rinnegan were his to begin with....technically true if he is izuna since half of madara's EMS is his eyes.

tobi = shisui...just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 18, 2012)

Hazuki said:


> just impossible
> 
> if obito would be alive he would have been the same age of kakashi ,  30 years old
> 
> ...



No we don't know if Madara knows Tobi.  It's implied sort of but not confirmed.  We know Tobi impersonated Madara and took time to learn all about him and history.  Doesn't mean he didn't learn it from diary(lol) or Zetsu recordings.  

The height thing is pointless because at 15-16 Obito could easily be adult height.  Minato is only 5'9 and I was 5'10 at 15-16 while being only 5'3-5'5 at 13.  

The things that hurt Obito theory are time line and seeming old age and wrinkles but we really don't know the Naruto timeline or if it's accurate or when Madara died and Tobi took his place.  

But Obito's abilities, height, personality change, reasons can be easily explained by plot.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Grimm6jack said:


> Tobi is not Obito... Get over it... it would be lame if it's really Obito... It would be, yet again, another guy who died, yet didn't die...



kishi is that lame. he confirms allot of lame theories.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

new spoiler is fake, i can confirm that


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

looks like there is a fake in the spoilers thread


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Tobi has to be either Obito or the Elder son.
> 
> Kagami only appeared in a single chapter and hardly anyone gives a damn about him, Izuna was confirmed dead by Madara, Shisui was confirmed dead by Itachi, a Madara clone would be boring(and what would be the point of hiding his face?), and a new character would seem silly since Tobi's face is meant to be shocking therefore he has to be a known character.
> 
> ...



Since when does being confirmed dead make you an automatic out? Having someone just say you're dead doesn't mean anything in this manga. Madara's a mentally unstable villain and Itachi probably didn't know the whole massacre story, so neither of them can be trusted in that respect.

Obito and the Elder son are some of the least likely, IMO. Obito for obvious reasons and the Elder son simply because he really hasn't had much of a role at all yet. If it isn't some kind of Madara-thing or Izuna, the most likely choices after that are Shisui (which in a weird way could work, though I'd be disappointed) or the Juubi (again, I'd be disappointed, but I've seen plausible theories for it).


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Not sure about Tobi=Obito; it might just be the movie chapter.

But like I said in my thread guys, Tobi is actually a girl. 





Jeαnne said:


> looks like there is a fake in the spoilers thread


Not only that, but it comes with a google translation.

Post ALL the wrong things!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Not sure about Tobi=Obito; it might just be the movie chapter.
> 
> But like I said in my thread guys, Tobi is actually a girl.


i wonder what the anime guys will do if its true, tobi's seiyuu is a man after all


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

I know I'm gonna be dissapointed if Tobi is Obito, Fugaku, Shisui, Izuna or Kagami. For all the hype the revelation needs to be something truly shocking and batshit crazy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Not sure about Tobi=Obito; it might just be the movie chapter.
> 
> But like I said in my thread guys, Tobi is actually a girl.
> 
> ...


cant get better than this


----------



## Asherah (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I know I'm gonna be dissapointed if Tobi is Obito, Fugaku, Shisui, Izuna or Kagami. For all the hype the revelation needs to be something truly shocking and batshit crazy.



Sounds like a job for....future!Sasuke


----------



## Yoko (Jul 18, 2012)

Samui can't be in the pot, though.  She was sucked into Benihisago (the one used for when you say your favorite word too much).  The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).

*EDIT*: I was mistaken people, sorry.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Sounds like a job for....future!Sasuke



Future Sasuke, future Naruto, RS, the elder brother, the younger brother, kakashi idk


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Samui can't be in the pot, though.  She was sucked into Benihisago (the one used for when you say your favorite word too much).  The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).


holy shit...this is true 


lol we all got caught on this one


the boobs must be about tsunade so

or maybe they are already under infinite tsukuyomi and bee is dreaming of boobs?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty sure we won't get his identity reveal this week anyhow. When we finally get it there will have to be a hype chapter beforehand (there's no way Kishi wouldn't jump on that), and Tobi wasn't even in it last week. 

Whoever Tobi is in the movie will be out for the count in the manga though, that's for sure. Kishi wouldn't spoil the great mystery of the manga like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Samui can't be in the pot, though.  She was sucked into Benihisago (the one used for when you say your favorite word too much).  The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).


Kohaku no Jōhei


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 18, 2012)

> The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).


He also threw in the Benihisago since it had Ginkaku inside of it.

Kohaku no Jōhei

He clearly tosses both in.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Samui can't be in the pot, though.  She was sucked into Benihisago (the one used for when you say your favorite word too much).  The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).



Tobi threw in the Benihisago and the Kohaku no Johei:
Kohaku no Jōhei


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

> He tossed in the Amber Purifying Pot into Gedo Mazo, *not the Crimson Gourd.*


read again


----------



## Yoko (Jul 18, 2012)

Totally didn't notice the gourd on top of the pot.  Thanks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure we won't get his identity reveal this week anyhow. When we finally get it there will have to be a hype chapter beforehand (there's no way Kishi wouldn't jump on that), and Tobi wasn't even in it last week.
> 
> Whoever Tobi is in the movie will be out for the count in the manga though, that's for sure. Kishi wouldn't spoil the great mystery of the manga like that.


yeah looks like people are missing the fact that kishi probably wouldnt reveal who tobi is throught the movie plot, so if tobi is obito there someway, obito's chances go down by a lot


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when does being confirmed dead make you an automatic out? Having someone just say you're dead doesn't mean anything in this manga. Madara's a mentally unstable villain and Itachi probably didn't know the whole massacre story, so neither of them can be trusted in that respect.
> 
> Obito and the Elder son are some of the least likely, IMO. Obito for obvious reasons and the Elder son simply because he really hasn't had much of a role at all yet. If it isn't some kind of Madara-thing or Izuna, the most likely choices after that are Shisui (which in a weird way could work, though I'd be disappointed) or the Juubi (again, I'd be disappointed, but I've seen plausible theories for it).



But in Izuna's case Madara knows about Tobi yet still refers to his brother as dead. And why would Shisui give Itachi his eye only to want it back later as an evil guy. I admit though that Shisui at least still has that unexplained moniquer of "Shunshin" that could be still elaborated upon later...and could refer to Tobi's ability to become intangible.

A Madara clone would be lame as it would be just a weaker version of the real deal. Why introduce a guy who is just a wannabee? If Madara never appeared then even a weaker version of him would be welcome but with the real deal an inferior clone is unnecessary. Would anyone look forward to a clone of Naruto or Sasuke that is weaker than the original? And how would that be a shocking reveal?

Perhaps if Tobi is actually Izuna then he could have lied to his brother about his identity and Madara still believes his brother to be dead...though it would be a bit forfetched IMO. Besides Izuna has no bond with any character aside from Madara who completely overshadows him as a villain. In fact from what I recall the DB3 seemed to imply that Izuna was a good guy.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Samui can't be in the pot, though.  She was sucked into Benihisago (the one used for when you say your favorite word too much).  The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).



He fed both of them to the statue. 
Kohaku no Jōhei
The flask is on top of the pot.


----------



## Deana (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah looks like people are missing the fact that kishi probably wouldnt reveal who tobi is throught the movie plot, so if tobi is obito there someway, obito's chances go down by a lot


Unless the movie is the only place Tobi's face is ever revealed.  What if Tobi dies, in the manga, and we never see his face? 

That would be such an entertaining troll.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when does being confirmed dead make you an automatic out? Having someone just say you're dead doesn't mean anything in this manga. Madara's a mentally unstable villain and Itachi probably didn't know the whole massacre story, so neither of them can be trusted in that respect.
> 
> Obito and the Elder son are some of the least likely, IMO. Obito for obvious reasons and the Elder son simply because he really hasn't had much of a role at all yet. If it isn't some kind of Madara-thing or Izuna, the most likely choices after that are Shisui (which in a weird way could work, though I'd be disappointed) or the Juubi (again, I'd be disappointed, but I've seen plausible theories for it).



Shishui is less likely than Obito and the Elder Son. He would have been a kid when the Kyuubi attacked.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> Samui can't be in the pot, though.  She was sucked into Benihisago (the one used for when you say your favorite word too much).  The thing Tobi tossed into Gedo Mazo is the Kohaku no Jōhei (the one that sucks you in when you respond).



Both were "sucked" in by Gedo Mazou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Deana said:


> Unless the movie is the only place Tobi's face is ever revealed.  What if Tobi dies, in the manga, and we never see his face?
> 
> That would be such an entertaining troll.


dont even say this


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

C'mon, people, stop agonizing. The spoilers/chapter will be out when they're out.
Whinging will just make your wait worse.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I know I'm gonna be dissapointed if Tobi is Obito, Fugaku, Shisui, Izuna or Kagami. For all the hype the revelation needs to be something truly shocking and batshit crazy.



so you want tobi to be a non-uchiha but still being an uchiha at the same time?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> C'mon, people, stop agonizing. The spoilers/chapter will be out when they're out.



they are out its in japanese but you dont let me post them
why?


----------



## Agony (Jul 18, 2012)

I predict naruto using all sorts of jutsu to attack Tobi but it's futile.last page shows juubi's revival.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Agony said:


> I predict naruto using all sorts of jutsu to attack Tobi but it's futile.last page shows juubi's revival.



Try Kakashi's shocked expression. Evil already spilled the beans, bro.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Agony said:


> I predict naruto using all sorts of jutsu to attack Tobi but it's futile.last page shows juubi's revival.



if Evil is true then the highlights of the chapter have been spoiled. no juubi was mentioned.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Deana said:


> Unless the movie is the only place Tobi's face is ever revealed.  What if Tobi dies, in the manga, and we never see his face?
> 
> That would be such an entertaining troll.


problem ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

i dont get why the admins dont let me post the spoilers but for everyone who whants to see it 

*Translate for english to see for Yourself *

*Source:*
           Link removed         
簡単に 

空を曇り 雨となる 

マダラ 何かに感ずく 
大蛇丸 しぶい表情 

仮面 日がくれるまで 連れ共の傷を癒して待ってろ九尾、とドロン。 

大蛇丸 サスケに六道仙人の作ったもうひとつの月について尋ねる。 
夜がくれば すべてが失われると説明。 

急ぐことをサスケに伝えるが、ジュウゴと水月をその場に残す。 
暁の使いが近くにいるわ。カブトを見ててと。 

大蛇丸、サスケをパクり。 

目玉がたくさんある仮面(暁？)のアジトの壁岩に目をつむった蛇が一匹。 

目が開く! チャクラを分体した蛇を通じて、高速移動ができるのか大蛇丸～(驚) 

蛇の口から大蛇丸、サスケがにゅるり。 

多くの目玉の前で 

あなたがトビに天照を避けられた場所よ。 
覚えてるわね。何故、天照が通じないかは、少し後で説明つくわ。 

大蛇丸 時間がない。あなたの父親の眼はどれ？ 

ここまで

(Wed.) 2012/07/18 13:01:59.87 ID Please look forward to the next less Anonymous:: gy6lXMdJO 624
Easily 

Cloudy and rain in the sky 

Do something spotted Cans 
Orochimaru subdued expression 

Delon, and color Kyuubi heal the wounds of both wait until sunset with a mask. 

Ask about another month of Deities of the hermit made Sasuke Orochimaru. 
And description is lost if all the dark night. 

Although we tell rushing to Sasuke, Suigetsu and leave in situ the home front. 
I have close to an angel of the dawn. And if it is seeing the helmet. 

Park than Orochimaru, Sasuke. 

One little snake eyes closed to the hideout wall rock (? Dawn) have a lot of eye mask. 

Snake through the body eyes open minutes! The chakras, what Orochimaru can move fast ~ (surprise) 

Orochimaru, Sasuke Nurburgring than from the mouth of the snake. 

In front of the highlights of the many 

I avoided the place you were jumping to Amaterasu. 
I remember it. Do not understand that Amaterasu is, I arrive a little later, why. 

Do not have time to Orochimaru. One eye of your father? 

So far


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 18, 2012)

What did I just read?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Nurburgring


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

Fake spoilers should at least be interesting. This google gibberish is just annoying.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> cut



dude, don't you get that you can't post fake spoilers/prediction here ?


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

Nurburgring? That seems about right


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

> Easily
> 
> Cloudy and rain in the sky
> 
> ...


what the shit ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Fake spoilers should at least be interesting. This google gibberish is just annoying.



they are not fake its the real thing only that i used google translate to get them in english but the japanese spoilers ar real


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

"To a place you know well....to kart racing."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> dude, don't you get that you can't post fake spoilers/prediction here ?



its not a fake they are translated the japanese spoilers are the real ones


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Oro and Sauce go on Top gear


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> they are not fake its the real thing only that i used google translate to get them in english but the japanese spoilers ar real



LOL you may be a novice in this kind of things...


----------



## Itαchi (Jul 18, 2012)

> Nurburgring



New Burger king. Juubis secret revealed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> they are not fake its the real thing only that i used google translate to get them in english but the japanese spoilers ar real



And where are these spoilers from?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> its not a fake they are translated the japanese spoilers are the real ones


how do you know that its not fake?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Nurburgring




Imagine Oro racing behind Sasuke making hs weird tongue thingy


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

it makes even less sense now


----------



## Itαchi (Jul 18, 2012)

New Burger king.

The secreat is finally revealed.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> And where are these spoilers from?



you have 2 source both are japanese links ... nobody even check the links


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Chapter ending is probably just a clear shot of Tobi's right Mangekyou. Of course Kakashi is going to recognize it. No way is his mask actually coming off, right?

I expect a chapter ending cliff hanger for that alone.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

I got it, Sasuke and Orochimaru will go to dat circuit and make a race, the winner gets Sasuke's body and the loser marries with Sakura


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> how do you know that its not fake?



cuz i know a little japanese and on the japanese website both of them said Naruto manga 594 spoiler.... its not a prediciton or a fake


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Oro in the snakemobile vs Sauce in the rainbowcar

3 laps around Nurburgring


winner molests the loser


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> cuz i know a little japanese and on the japanese website both of them said Naruto manga 594 spoiler.... its not a prediciton or a fake



Just because a site claims to have a Naruto spoiler written in Japanese doesn't mean the spoiler is true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Especially when it's a site that's never given real spoilers before.

If I could write in Japanese and I went to some randomass website and posted some "spoilers", following up by saying they're real, would you believe them? 



Klue said:


> Chapter ending is probably just a clear shot of Tobi's right Mangekyou. Of course Kakashi is going to recognize it. No way is his mask actually coming off, right?
> 
> I expect a chapter ending cliff hanger for that alone.



Since when are you a Tobito believer?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> cuz i know a little japanese and on the japanese website both of them said Naruto manga 594 spoiler.... its not a prediciton or a fake


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when are you a Tobito believer?



I just believe he uses Obito's other eye some how, he is certainly not Obito in spirit. That makes no sense.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Just because a site claims to have a Naruto spoiler written in Japanese doesn't mean the spoiler is true.



ok you will all see when the english spoilers will come out


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

Another spoiler with nurburgring?

Oro sure is becoming a worthy FV...kids can't escape from him anymore^^


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Especially when it's a site that's never given real spoilers before.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are you a Tobito believer?


since evil posted his spoiler hints :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

no i am not new .... you can belive what you whant..


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> since evil posted his spoiler hints :/



Worst spoiler hints of all time. I much rather he didn't say anything.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> no i am not new .... you can belive what you whant..



If you are not new I am not gonna tell what you are


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoiler from alexu sounds good. Sasuke & orochimaru went to nurburnburg{sp?} to meet the best motorcyclist the man who know everything. Owk..


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Worst spoiler hints of all time. I much rather he didn't say anything.


x2

i stayed up until now only because of this third hint, i feel trolled


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 18, 2012)

So the Uchihas are the Schumacher brothers, Madara is Stirling Moss and Orochimaru is Jeremy Clarkson?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Killer Bee sees a pair of huge tits. The Uchiha Fan is superior to Raengan and Kakashi is shocked.

Don't know what to make of this chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Another new spoiler in the thread.

Oh boy. Here come the fakes.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Orochimaru is clearly Massa to Itachis Michael Schumacher.

Keeps trying and trying but success is always foiled by the one man he will never beat.


----------



## Recal (Jul 18, 2012)

Itαchi said:


> New Burger king. Juubis secret revealed.



Nurburgring = New Burger King.  Oro and Sasuke are going to Burger King.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

The burgers are better at Burger King.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 18, 2012)

It says the spoilers are a lie in the text above the summary in the link: 嘘ネタバレ 嘘 = lie ネタバレ= spoiler

Not that it wasn't obvious as fuck....


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Nurburgring = New Burger King.  Oro and Sasuke are going to Burger King.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

a motosport spoiler. now i've seen it all.


----------



## Itαchi (Jul 18, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Nurburgring = New Burger King.  Oro and Sasuke are going to Burger King.



WTF YOU ARE THE MESSIAH LOL


----------



## BroKage (Jul 18, 2012)

You guys, clearly Tobito only looks old on the side of his face that was revealed to us because that side got crushed by a rock and was regenerated poorly.

Kishi is covering the other side because he'll look perfectly young there. 



Jad said:


> I'll probably get neg raided because Evil has been here longer and made more 'friends'.


You'd probably be hassled simply because Evil has generously provided hints when he's under no obligation to.

This is just business as usual for him in this case though; it's only a problem now because the spoilers are fucking late, not really his fault.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

no orochimaru or madara?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> no orochimaru or madara?



It's still possible that we'll see one of them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> no orochimaru or madara?


It's all Tobi releasing the Juubi and/or capturing Naruto.

Take your pic.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 18, 2012)

Eh, Obito? lame. :/


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Eh, Obito? lame. :/


might be movie chapter spoilers


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's still possible that we'll see one of them.


True, there is nothing wrong with being an optimist. 





Sasuke said:


> Eh, Obito? lame. :/


At least it isn't Fugaku.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is Itachi's bastard twin.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> True, there is nothing wrong with being an optimist.



lol, I like your style.



Rainbow Dash said:


> At least it isn't Fugaku.



What? That would have been so awesome.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Fugaku would make significantly more sense than Obito.

Then again, that isn't very hard to do.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fugaku would make significantly more sense than Obito.
> 
> Then again, that isn't very hard to do.



or sasuke from the future


----------



## Itαchi (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is Sasori. He is basically still pulling the strings.

Edit: Nah, he is CHIKAMATSU MONZAEMON.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Still don't believe this nonsense.
> 
> I'm changing my avi.


i have an idea for a new AV for you  

it's........... ninjad


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, I like your style.
> 
> 
> 
> What? That would have been so awesome.


Not sure if I'd really like on of those "I'm your father" moments.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fugaku would make significantly more sense than Obito.
> 
> Then again, that isn't very hard to do.


 Care to explain why It doesn't make sense that he is Obito?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> Weren't you one of those people who thought Nagato would be the final villain? Must be hard being wrong all the time, when you're so sure of yourself.



Nope, I was hopeful but didn't believe a guy that was introduced as a subordinate to Uchiha Madara would turn out to be the Final Villain.

Was right about the Rinnegan's supremacy though.


----------



## lathia (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Killer Bee sees a pair of huge tits. The Uchiha Fan is superior to Raengan and Kakashi is shocked.
> 
> Don't know what to make of this chapter.




Rookies arrive at Naruto & Co. Hinata's tits
Tobi finally uses Madara's fan to repel a Rasengan.
Tobi is Rin


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> or sasuke from the future



He's actually Itachi from the future.

He was trolling all along.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

lathia said:


> Rookies arrive at Naruto & Co. Hinata's tits
> Tobi finally uses Madara's fan to repel a Rasengan.
> Tobi is Rin



Tobi = (time traveling) Rin

Now, I'll support that.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi = 40 year old Genin.

*It all makes sense now*


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobirama 

The one who invented Edo Tensei surely also knew how to revive himself in another body. And Oro just showed that even though he was sealed by Itachi, he still has some parts of his spirit "roaming" around.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Care to explain why It doesn't make sense that he is Obito?


Someone has a sig around here with a link to all the plotholes that Tobito would create.


I am more of the opinion that Tobi is able to change his/her body, (e.g. hair lengthening, looking like Madara, and so on,) so that even if he/she looks like Obito they will be fooling you.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> .



nah, he sucks too much to be him :/


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Tobirama
> 
> The one who invented Edo Tensei surely also knew how to revive himself in another body. And Oro just showed that even though he was sealed by Itachi, he still has some parts of his spirit "roaming" around.



Come on son, you know that's wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

> Nagato FV
> Kabuto FV

.................


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is a clone of Uchiha Madara, harboring Hashirama's cells, Obito's right eye and possibly his face too, for some inexplicable reason.

Madara probably created him with the Banbutsu Sōzō. 

There is Necessary Evilmy theory, just throwing it out there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Someone has a sig around here with a link to all the plotholes that Tobito would create.
> 
> 
> I am more of the opinion that Tobi is able to change his/her body, (e.g. hair lengthening, looking like Madara, and so on,) so that even if he/she looks like Obito they will be fooling you.



Question:

If Tobi has a right boob, does that make him/her Madara's twin?


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Care to explain why It doesn't make sense that he is Obito?


Being dead is a problem... and having abilities that he really shouldn't possess. Why did Minato suspect Madara? This will take serious explanation.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's still possible that we'll see one of them.





Rainbow Dash said:


> It's all Tobi releasing the Juubi and/or capturing Naruto.
> 
> Take your pic.



that would have been ok but Evil doesn't even mention that. i knew kishi would shift to naruto and tobi this chapter but not suddenly. i hate that crap  idk, maybe a page or two of oro which leads to naruto and tobi. 

but what i really wanted is a three way chapter. orochimaru, tobi, and madara appear in it.


i hope Evil is trolling even if i know he isn't  

seriously, samui? tobi = obito? where is juubi?


----------



## Starstalker (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope that Tobi won't have a backstory of pain and suffering as an explanation for him being evil.
It would be a lot of better if it were like this:
Naruto: Why do you want to conquer the world?
Tobi: Because fuck you, that's why.


----------



## Detective Prince (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Question:
> 
> If Tobi has a right boob, does that make him/her Madara's twin?



That's a very deep philosophical question. Clearly one for the ages. 

OT. I'm bored of waiting, work starts in 3 hours so I bet I'll be reading the chap at work. 

Tobi being Obito is plain stupidity. It just makes...ah...no sense.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Care to explain why It doesn't make sense that he is Obito?



Tobi and Madara had a plan, part of it was to have Nagato revive the latter.

Madara awakened the Rinnegan shortly before his death. Tobi claimed that he (Madara) gave Nagato the Rinnegan. Nagato was born during the start or shortly after the Second World War - he is roughly Minato's age. Obito was born 10 years or so, afte Minato.

There is no way Obito was alive during the time Madara was alive; therefore, he can't be Tobi. Well, outside of the utter ridiculous notion of time travel.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

im rethinking, maybe we actually get more information about rikudou's weapons?


----------



## Asherah (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> but what i really wanted is a three way chapter. orochimaru, tobi, and madara appear in it.



I think all of NF can agree on wanting a three way chapter of some description.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope, I was hopeful but didn't believe a guy that was introduced as a subordinate to Uchiha Madara would turn out to be the Final Villain.
> 
> Was right about the Rinnegan's supremacy though.


Ah, sorry, think I confused you with someone else. There are a lot of those people, though, who were so sure about Nagato's FV status and of Tobi having nothing to do with Obito. Their tears will be sweet.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im rethinking, maybe we actually get more information about rikudou's weapons?



Like what exactly? How he created them, or further expand on their powers?


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Asherah said:


> I think all of NF can agree on wanting a three way chapter of some description.



kishi drags on chapters to no end. i can no think of one chapter which was perfect as far as pacing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Asherah said:


> I think all of NF can agree on wanting a three way chapter of some description.



Rookies, Sakura's private thoughts, and Karin. Shit.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> Ah, sorry, think I confused you with someone else. There are a lot of those people, though, who were so sure about Nagato's FV status and of Tobi having nothing to do with Obito. Their tears will be sweet.



Make no mistake about it. If Tobi is actually Obito, in spirit, I will shed tears of raging butt hurt.

I just don't want him to be Obito, for some reason. Just isn't right.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 18, 2012)

Detective Prince said:


> That's a very deep philosophical question. Clearly one for the ages.
> 
> OT. I'm bored of waiting, work starts in 3 hours so I bet I'll be reading the chap at work.
> 
> Tobi being Obito is plain stupidity. It just makes...ah...no sense.



What doesn't make sense?

His motive uhh... lets see being fucking crushed by a rocks and having his eye plucked out in a war. Not to mention his love being dead.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> kishi drags on chapters to no end. i can no think of one chapter which was perfect as far as pacing.


571                .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Like what exactly? How he created them, or further expand on their powers?


well, im thinking because of evil's hints


we are all thinking of samui, but if samui appears someway or something, maybe it could call for an explanation about how she would even get out in the first place, leading to the weapon

then, we have the second hint, we are thinking of tobi's bashosen but if evil used the uchiha fan, it could pretty well be about the banana fan...


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

Asherah said:


> I think all of NF can agree on wanting a three way chapter of some description.



Corrected for accuracy. 

Anywho back on topic.

If Kishi reverts back to Naruto vs Tobi and the juubi hasn't appeared then it means Naruto must have stopped him summoning it. By usage of his rasengan.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Like what exactly? How he created them, or further expand on their powers?



who gives a crap about that? 

if want to know more about them, i would like to know how they were found and who wielded them in the past. as for making them........ kishi should do the thor hammer origin  which was "made out of the core of a dying star" NOW THAT IS BADASS.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> kishi drags on chapters to no end. i can no think of one chapter which was perfect as far as pacing.



429.  That chapter read like the script for a movie, it was so perfectly paced.

Jiraiya's send-off chapter read the same as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> What doesn't make sense?
> 
> His motive uhh... lets see being fucking crushed by a rocks and having his eye plucked out in a war. Not to mention his love being dead.



Not only did he give his eye freely but he gave his life freely, and died defending the Will of Fire.



That's like Minato hanging out in the Underworld and going "Fuck it. I'm bored down here and I think my death was a waste after all. I'm going to come back and destroy the world because I'm butthurt over the sacrifices I made for those I love. "

That and romantic love means absolutely nothing in this manga. People go crazy because family members or friends die, not lovers. The major villain of the series isn't going to be a villain because his childhood crush died.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 18, 2012)

Easley said:


> Being dead is a problem... and having abilities that he really shouldn't possess. Why did Minato suspect Madara? This will take serious explanation.




1.-Obito was never seen dead.
2.- The masked man could be really Madara till Obito took his role years later.

Why are people supposing that only Tobi could wear a mask?
Each time we see a guy with a mask in flashback, that guy can be Madara or Tobi whoever he is.

Why didn't Minato know that It was Tobi? Because people change when they grow up, more if they experiment on their own bodies.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Make no mistake about it. If Tobi is actually Obito, in spirit, I will shed tears of raging butt hurt.
> 
> I just don't want him to be Obito, for some reason. Just isn't right.


I don't believe it's Obito in spirit, either. I've always thought he's being possessed by someone, like Izuna, the Elder son, Kagami or whatever.

The thing is, those people I'm talking about were strongly against Obito having ANYTHING to do with Tobi what so ever. They didn't even think it could be possible for Tobi to use Obito's right eye, since it was "crushed".


----------



## Recal (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll take anything except Tobi = Obito.

Just... do not want.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> 571                .


knew you would pick that 

but fights don't count in my book :/  it was a good chapter but not perfect. it is good because it has giant ass shit happening + power up.  in other words, DBZ chapter.



i know it's an action manga but a writer's talent appears to me outside of battles where he makes the "none-fighting" segments as entertaining as the fighting segments. 

why do you think the bleach war arc was so bad? almost nothing happened in years aside from fighting.


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't want Tobi to be Izuna, in all honesty. What would be the shock of that reveal...?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> why do you think the bleach war arc was so bad?






> almost nothing happened in years



Could have left it at this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> I wouldn't want Tobi to be Izuna, in all honesty. What would be the shock of that reveal...?



it certainly a certain BAMM!

Izuna being Tobi is quite expected, not much of a suprise.


----------



## Susano-o (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to see more of Orochimaru


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown said:


> 1.-Obito was never seen dead.


Irrelevant. He is dead until proven otherwise. Kakashi visits his grave.



> 2.- The masked man could be really Madara till Obito took his role years later.


Madara died after he awakened the Rinnegan. Was Obito even born?



> Why are people supposing that only Tobi could wear a mask?
> Each time we see a guy with a mask in flashback, that guy can be Madara or Tobi whoever he is.
> 
> Why didn't Minato know that It was Tobi? Because people change when they grow up, more if they experiment on their own bodies.


It's possible, and would explain a few things, but two masked guys weakens Tobi. I hope he is the man who controlled Yagura, massacred the Uchiha, attacked Konoha, etc. Don't pussify him.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not only did he give his eye freely but he gave his life freely, and died defending the Will of Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol have you been reading this Manga about all the whiny stories?  But Obito has more reason to be bitter than Sasuke.  

Body mangled by war, love lost likely in some tragic means since the story has seemly been saved for the reveal.  Tobi has been like this world is nothing but misery.  His MS pattern has been hidden.  Why would it be hidden because it's known and Obito's eye is the only recognized one that's not accounted for.  Madara's are blind, Madara/Nagato(maybe)/Tobi(maybe) have Izuna's, Itachi and Danzo have Shisui eyes, Sasuke/Itachi's eyes are too young.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 18, 2012)

Can someone explain to me why you all discuss Tobi's identity ? I mean was there any spoiler that hinted it ?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi=Obito

Split personality, the kid one is Obito and the mature one is Unknown.

Incoming 'Kakashi Year'


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 18, 2012)

If Tobi is not Obito.  He's likely a Frankenstien freak.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Can someone explain to me why you all discuss Tobi's identity ? I mean was there any spoiler that hinted it ?


I like how you are asking this and your nick is Necessary Evil


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Can someone explain to me why you all discuss Tobi's identity ? I mean was there any spoiler that hinted it ?



Evils spoiler hints.
Bee likes tits.
Uchiha>Rasengan.
Tobi = Obito.


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Can someone explain to me why you all discuss Tobi's identity ? I mean was there any spoiler that hinted it ?



Nope. It's just the boredom...


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

No amount of explanation from kishi can make tobi = obito. It's very absurd and lame like shit. I don't even know what gave birth to this theory.


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> No amount of explanation from kishi can make tobi = obito. It's very absurd and lame like shit. I don't even know what gave birth to this theory.



The only coincidence was Tobi having one eye left, his right one...like Obito. Also Kakashi shortly thinking he is Obito.

But really, i totally agree. Why would Obito be evil? And if he's possessed, why would someone take the crushed body of a 13-year old for his plans? 

Edit: What Easley said aswell.


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Can someone link me to Evil spoilers, please?


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> No amount of explanation from kishi can make tobi = obito. It's very absurd and lame like shit. I don't even know what gave birth to this theory.


Similar name, hairstyle, and a mask with one eyehole. That's the birth of Tobito!


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Can someone link me to Evil spoilers, please?



They got removed from the Spoiler section from what i see...


----------



## Unknown (Jul 18, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> No amount of explanation from kishi can make tobi = obito. It's very absurd and lame like shit. I don't even know what gave birth to this theory.



Lame shit? Care to explain why?

All the bullshit about it being imposible can be explained with:
Tobi didn't die. Madara also did wear a mask himself, and so when we saw someone with a mask before Obito was born, It was Madara, if not Tobi.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil always beats the spoilers and his are always right as far as I know...always have been on days I've been here before release of spoilers...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not only did he give his eye freely but he gave his life freely, and died defending the Will of Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that some people here are forgetting the fact that madara is supposed to have a plan with _someone_, "him", where he would get revived via rinne tensei


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> The only coincidence was Tobi having one eye left, his right one...like Obito. Also Kakashi shortly thinking he is Obito.
> 
> But really, i totally agree. Why would Obito be evil? And if he's possessed, *why would someone take the crushed body of a 13-year old for his plans?*


For his eye. Tobi loves eyes. His eye-fetish borders on OCD.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> If Tobi is not Obito.  He's likely a Frankenstien freak.



And you accused me of not reading the manga? 

Look at the villains we've had in this manga and tell me which one _wasn't_ a Frankenstein freak.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 18, 2012)

So I noticed we don't even have spoilers yet...

'The fuck?

I wanna see Orochimaru double-cross Taka and take Sasuke's body.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> They got removed from the Spoiler section from what i see...



What were they about?


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> They got removed from the Spoiler section from what i see...



So what were they about? Obito?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Lame shit? Care to explain why?
> 
> All the bullshit about it being imposible can be explained with:
> Tobi didn't die. Madara also did wear a mask himself, and so when we saw someone with a mask before Obito was born, It was Madara, if not Tobi.



Madara still considers Nagato a "kid", hence he died long before Obito since Nagato was already an adult able to use the Gedou Masou when Obito died.

Plus the idea Madara lurked around for decades without his eyes (he gave them to Nagato) before dying offpanel recently is laughable at best.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> The only coincidence was Tobi having one eye left, his right one...like Obito. Also Kakashi shortly thinking he is Obito.
> 
> But really, i totally agree. Why would Obito be evil? And if he's possessed, why would someone take the crushed body of a 13-year old for his plans?



Who says he's evil.  If he's bitter from having his body crushed and Rin dying he may just believe in the Moon's Eye plan being key to peace. 

Lol, people act like Nagato, Sasuke and random bad guy with sob stories have more legit reasons.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And you accused me of not reading the manga?
> 
> Look at the villains we've had in this manga and tell me which one _wasn't_ a Frankenstein freak.



We even had a guy losing his head and it got literally stitched back on.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> So what were they about? Obito?



think they are from page 21 in this thread


----------



## Treerone (Jul 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Can someone link me to Evil spoilers, please?





There you go.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like the agonizing will be sentencing a few more people.
Enjoy your relaxing breaks. 


Synn said:


> Can someone link me to Evil spoilers, please?


[sp=Evil's Bag of Spoilers]





Evil said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> Maybe Bee just happens to like big jubblies.





Evil said:


> last pic and I'm done.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


[/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

If you look at Evil's spoilers that way, Tobi is a big-breasted Uchiha that KB has the hots for.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 18, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> So I noticed we don't even have spoilers yet...
> 
> 'The fuck?
> 
> I wanna see Orochimaru double-cross Taka and take Sasuke's body.



Judging by the linear and quite anticipated course of the manga this would be a really nice and innovative turn of events. I would really like to see Orochimaru at last taking what he always wanted and demonstrate us what he is capable of doing with it; I mean this is his life goal and he has failed more than three times to achieve it [counting Kabuto], it would be completely lame if something simillar happens again.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

> 1008 (188 members & 820 guests)



all over obito = tobi theory being true 

and no one is discussing samui's return? 


wait, i don't give a shit?


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Looks like the agonizing will be sentencing a few more people.
> Enjoy your relaxing breaks.
> [sp=Evil's Bag of Spoilers]
> 
> [/sp]




Your first spoiler is inevitable once Hinata arrives. 

Uchiha beats Rasengan, but also Rock > Uchiha. Canon.
_while we're at it, Wood > Uchiha aswell._


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you look at Evil's spoilers that way, Tobi is a big-breasted Uchiha that KB has the hots for.



or that gedo mazo is  a woman.


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Lame shit? Care to explain why?
> 
> All the bullshit about it being imposible can be explained with:
> Tobi didn't die. Madara also did wear a mask himself, and so when we saw someone with a mask before Obito was born, It was Madara, if not Tobi.



i know you are in denial. You are not serious are you? So obito{who is not a genius} grow strong enough to control the kyuubi and even get the resolve to kill his teachers wife and fight his sensei?


----------



## Detective Prince (Jul 18, 2012)

That would be beyond odd. 

I need to walk my dog as he's beginning to chew his food bowl in boredom. According to Sod's Law, as soon as I get to the park, spoilers will be released and then the chapter. -.- 

And to make my post relevant. Tobi being Madara and Hashirama's genetic test tube lab baby would make more sense than Obito.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi = Female.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> or that gedo mazo is  a woman.


perhaps its the strong woman that kishi talked about


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> [sp=Evil's Bag of Spoilers]
> 
> [/sp]



I'm confused as fuck.


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps its the strong woman that kishi talked about



perhaps its shape will be that of a female.perhaps being human before.
that will be the biggest twist ever.considering all the unknown things with the RS story line.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

The Juubi is the mysterious mother of the sons. The RS was ashamed of the questionable relationship and turned his monster-wife into the moon to hide her from the neighbors.



rubberguy said:


> i know you are in denial. You are not serious are you? So obito{who is not a genius} grow strong enough to control the kyuubi and even get the resolve to kill his teachers wife and fight his sensei?



In a year, no less.


----------



## Godammit (Jul 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> I'm confused as fuck.



Me too, is this Evil guy trustworthy ? If yes, why give only hints and not full spoilers ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi was RS's waifu after all

who do you think birthed dem 2 sons ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

man, if Evil appears around here soon, i think that people will spam rape him 




vered said:


> perhaps its shape will be that of a female.perhaps being human before.
> that will be the biggest twist ever.considering all the unknown things with the RS story line.



maybe juubi was rikudou's wife


----------



## Godammit (Jul 18, 2012)

Also, Juubi is the wife of Rikudou.. and bijuu's are his kids, thats why they see him as their father.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Evil always beats the spoilers and his are always right as far as I know...always have been on days I've been here before release of spoilers...


Mostly right, except he posted a fake pic today.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Godammit said:


> Me too, is this Evil guy trustworthy ? If yes, why give only hints and not full spoilers ?



he always does that.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 18, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> i know you are in denial. You are not serious are you? So obito{who is not a genius} grow strong enough to control the kyuubi and even get the resolve to kill his teachers wife and fight his sensei?




No one said that Obito is Minato's level. Obito is the body Madara used to make his experiments and transform him into Tobi. 
That's why he is strong.


----------



## Godammit (Jul 18, 2012)

That staff of Rikudou was no weapon, it was a object used for foreplay.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> No amount of explanation from kishi can make tobi = obito. It's very absurd and lame like shit. *I don't even know what gave birth to this theory.*


Haha, oh, this is priceless. You _really_ don't know? Have you even read the manga? There are so many hints to Tobi using Obito's body that it's absurd. People like you fascinate me to no end.


----------



## La buse (Jul 18, 2012)

geez you guys, use your brain. This chapter is obviously not about tobi=obito, if that was the case Evil's spoilers would be about that only considering how huge it would be as a revelation. Also, in his hint he says that Tobi=Obito, therefore it's not true cuz it would not be a hint if that was the case.


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Samui will eat juubi flesh and gain juubi's chakra. I'm calling it now


----------



## Godammit (Jul 18, 2012)

La buse said:


> geez you guys, use your brain. This chapter is obviously not about tobi=obito in this chapter, if that was the case Evil's spoilers would be about that only consedering how huge it would be as a revelation.* Also, in his hint he says that Tobi=Obito, therefore it's not true cuz it would be not a hint if that was the case.*



My brains just died.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Godammit said:


> That staff of Rikudou was no weapon, it was a object used for foreplay.


to think of a buddhist staff that way...:S


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> man, if Evil appears around here soon, i think that people will spam rape him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant even imagine it.his wife?
this is getting creepy,assuming the gedo mazou is indeed a she.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps its the strong woman that kishi talked about



When did he talk about a strong woman ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

RS x Juubi OTP


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi = Female.
Japanese believe in a Rabbit in the Moon.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

La buse said:


> geez you guys, use your brain. This chapter is obviously not about tobi=obito, if that was the case Evil's spoilers would be about that only considering how huge it would be as a revelation. Also, in his hint he says that Tobi=Obito, therefore it's not true cuz it would not be a hint if that was the case.


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

If madara is using obito's body then it's not obito.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> and no one is discussing samui's return?


[sp=here you go]

[/sp]

Now back on topic people!


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2012)

If Juubi indeed is/was a woman, then she is a bit like Anima from Final Fantasy x:


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> i cant even imagine it.his wife?
> this is getting creepy,assuming the gedo mazou is indeed a she.



well, we need info about the mother of his sons 



Jad said:


> When did he talk about a strong woman ?



a long time ago, but since we never got a decent one...








and guys, there IS a chapter this week, its just late


----------



## Godammit (Jul 18, 2012)

[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> When did he talk about a strong woman ?


about 5 years ago? Konan or Mei is my guess.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

He does have a point. 

Evil has never been so glaringly obvious. Having him photoshop a manga page to flat-out tell us the biggest secret of the series is pretty questionable, given his style.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL.

Juubi is female? And a rabbit at that?


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> If Juubi indeed is/was a woman, then she is a bit like Anima from Final Fantasy x:



Wait, That was a woman!? That confused me even more... 

But GM x Juubi seems plausible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobito is either just Evil's trolling or from the movie chapter


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Juubi is the mysterious mother of the sons. The RS was ashamed of the questionable relationship and turned his monster-wife into the moon to hide her from the neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> In a year, no less.



Again, this manga is known for lame sob stories.  You wanna bet Rin's death is blamed on Kakashi/Minato if Tobi = Obito?  

Again, Obito being Tobi seems too obvious from the opposite eye bit.  His MS pattern being hidden.  Obito never seen dying.  The goofy personality which is obviously part of him.

The age and timeline play against it.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He does have a point.
> 
> Evil has never been so glaringly obvious. Having him photoshop a manga page to flat-out tell us the biggest secret of the series is pretty questionable, given his style.



Yes
I said earlier I was starting to believe Samui back and Tobito were inside the Moon Eye Plan.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Tobito is either just Evil's trolling or from the movie chapter


Or people are misinterpreting the image.


----------



## Karman (Jul 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> When did he talk about a strong woman ?



In one of his interviews pre-Pein/Konan Kishi mentioned that he would be introducing a truly strong kuniochi to offset the trend set by Sakura after the Gaara Rescue Arc. 

Most people took it to mean that Konan would be uber, and her demonstration against Tobi really was, but shortly after her encounter with Jiraiya people started joking about who this strong woman would turn out to be. Sasuke, Tobi, Samehada, and indescript dead Pein body were at the center of many a joke thread. Other's took the offhand dismissal of Konan more seriously and wondered if he had meant Kushina or Mei.


----------



## Blur (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is Gedo Mazo using Henge.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 18, 2012)

lol, all this talk about Tobi, Obito, Juubi, etc from fake spoilers when the real chapter's just gonna be talking between Oro and Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He does have a point.
> 
> Evil has never been so glaringly obvious. Having him photoshop a manga page to flat-out tell us the biggest secret of the series is pretty questionable, given his style.


exacly , thats like reverse logic or something


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

> In one of his interviews pre-Pein/Konan Kishi mentioned that he would be introducing a truly strong kuniochi to offset the trend set by Sakura after the Gaara Rescue Arc.



Never heard that before but hey Imma say Toka Senju.


----------



## Trent (Jul 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Wait, That was a woman!? That confused me even more...
> 
> But GM x Juubi seems plausible.



Well, the Fayth used to summon Anima was a woman. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seymour's mother




But I doubt there was a link between the sex of the Fayth and of the summon.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 18, 2012)

About the tobi=obito picture
Mmm...the entire thing seems like it was put before a mirror...so maybe in the chapter we'll see something about Tobi's identity and since most of us believe obito=Tobi...well the mirrored position of kakashi could tell us that it's the contrary:
Tobi is not Obito.

Or maybe that pic is about the movie chapter...who knows.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

lo0p said:


> lol, all this talk about Tobi, Obito, Juubi, etc from fake spoilers when the real chapter's just gonna be talking between Oro and Sasuke.



that would be awesome  but sadly, Evil is the spoiler provider so tobi = obito.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Never heard that before but hey Imma say Toka Senju.



I doubt Kishi is really the one writing the databook, hence I doubt he ever heard of Toka Senju.



Glutamminajr said:


> About the tobi=obito picture
> Mmm...the entire thing seems like it was put before a mirror...so maybe in the chapter we'll see something about Tobi's identity and since most of us believe obito=Tobi...well the mirrored position of kakashi could tell us that it's the contrary:
> Tobi is not Obito.
> 
> Or maybe that pic is about the movie chapter...who knows.



Or maybe it's Kakashi who goes Obito and he starts to cry.

EDIT : how come there are 1000 persons around and I am doing a double post with 2 posts in 3 mn ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Again, this manga is known for lame sob stories.  You wanna bet Rin's death is blamed on Kakashi/Minato if Tobi = Obito?
> 
> Again, Obito being Tobi seems too obvious from the opposite eye bit.  His MS pattern being hidden.  Obito never seen dying.  The goofy personality which is obviously part of him.
> 
> The age and timeline play against it.



And again, childhood crushes and romantic love means nothing in this manga (the closest we got was Tsunade, and look at what it did for her in the end), and it sure as hell isn't going to be the motive for the major villain. 

A lot more than his age and timeline work against it. His knowledge, his intelligence, his motives, his obsession over Hashirama and VotE, his general butthurtedness over the Uchiha, and his personality are also problematic.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 18, 2012)

*594 : The Power of God*

We get a colored cover of Rikudou in what seems to be the Juubi mode, for the first time. His image is still just shades, but his eyes seem to be painted and his rinnegan now has tomoes. He is holding his shakujo in one hand, and his banana fan in the other, in what seems to be like a fighting position, the arm holding the fan is rising and it covers his mouth and nose, just leaving the eyes to be shown. He has horns and long hair, and behind him we see something that we cant distinguish between wings or tails.

The side note is ?In a world where humans can access the secrets of a god, there is nothing left but war.?

Chapter starts with Sasuke, Orochimaru, Juugo and Suigetsu standing in circle, outside the cave, they are going to use a space/time jutsu to go to their destination.

Orochimaru: Sasuke-kun?before we go, you must be aware that what you might be about to discover could go beyond what you imagine. Are you prepared?

Sasuke: I am.

Orochimaru: Lets go so.

Scene cuts to Madara vs kages.

Madara has punched Oonoki away with susanoo, the kages are around him on the floor, cornered.

Madara: How much will it take for you to understand?that you have no chance against me? How far should i go?to break your spirits?

Madara gives them a really evil glare, and starts to make handsigns.

Suddenly, a big flash of light rises to the sky, as if ascending in the direction of the moon, far away from their fight. Madara turns with a surprised look on his face, looking at the direction of the light.

Madara: !!!! *thats!*

All the kages are looking at the direction of the light too, in despair.

Oonoki: Could it be?

Tsunade: oh no?Naruto!

A: Brother?

Gaara:??.*Naruto you?*

Mei: this cannot be?

Madara: The Juubi.

Madara pulls what appears to be his two susanoo wings, in a size that fits his body size.

Madara: The time has come. You should also come to watch the show.

Scene cuts to Sasuke, Orochimaru, Juugo and Suigetsu arriving at the Nakano temple.

Sasuke: so?thats the place.

Orochimaru: You should have guessed it.

They look at the flash of light ascending to the sky.

Orochimaru: *its already happening?* This is?a bad sign. We must go. Fast, we will be protected inside the temple.

Sasuke: ?.

Orochimaru: to the room, where the tablet is.

Sasuke: right, lets go.

They enter the room. Orochimaru is looking intently at the tablet. Sasuke stares at it, and activates his EMS. He starts to read it, but we dont see what he is reading.

Sasuke: !!

Orochimaru: Sasuke-kun, you will be able to read the whole thing soon enough. But for now?

Orochimaru turns to the circled part of the room, and advances to touch one of the seals.

Orochimaru: Come here?

Sasuke looks back and advances to him, he has a strange look on his face, a mix between confusion and worry.

Orochimaru grabs Sasuke?s hand and places it over the seal.

Orochimaru: Flow your chakra throught it. It must be done by an Uchiha.

Sasuke does as Orochimaru says and the place starts to turn into a room that we already saw. A drawing that resembles the one that we saw with rikudou standing and the bijuus around him appears on the floor, and a door appears at the other side of the room.

Orochimaru: the door, Sasuke-kun.

Sasuke advances to the door, and opens it slowly. Its all dark inside, and they advance to it, suigetsu looks scared. Once they are all in, the place seems to seal again, making it appear as if they are inside of Tsukuyomi. The door disappears.

Suigetsu: What the hell!?

Sasuke: Its like tsukuyomi?

Sasuke looks intently with his EMS at the other side of the room, as if observing something.

Orochimaru: You can see it, cant you, Sasuke-kun? Go there, and do the same thing as before.

Sasuke goes to the place that he was looking at and places his hand over it, letting his chakra flow. The tsukuyomi seems to break like a mirror, revealing what appears to be an altar, with this eye on the wall over it:
*Spoiler*: __ 





By the sides, at the left and right, it appears to have two other minor altars, one with the symbol of the Uchiha, by the right, and one with the symbol of the Senju, by the left. A blue flame burns by Senju?s side, while a red flame burns by the Uchiha?s side.

Orochimaru: We are inside the world of Tsukuyomi, 72 hours here are one second in the real world. There are plenty of things to do, lets get started.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 18, 2012)

People get so gullable for fake spoilers.....even a child would know these shits are fake and retarded.

My fav fake spoiler was Tobi saying "No power surpasses my Eternal mangekyo shariganz!"


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They were about the age Naruto's at right now, they were not adults. See how they compare to the actual adults that are protecting them from the Kyuubi's attack a few chapters later.
> 
> *Tobi was definitely an adult at the time.*


I'm sorry, but how can you know that? He was wearing a mask, and his height could have been that of a 14-15 year old.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> [sp]*594 : The Power of God*
> 
> We get a colored cover of Rikudou in what seems to be the Juubi mode, for the first time. His image is still just shades, but his eyes seem to be painted and his rinnegan now has tomoes. He is holding his shakujo in one hand, and his banana fan in the other, in what seems to be like a fighting position, the arm holding the fan is rising and it covers his mouth and nose, just leaving the eyes to be shown. He has horns and long hair, and behind him we see something that we cant distinguish between wings or tails.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




wtf is my fanfic prediction doing here


----------



## harurisu (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> > a truly strong kuniochi to offset the trend set by Sakura after the Gaara Rescue Arc.
> 
> 
> Never heard that before but hey Imma say Toka Senju.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 18, 2012)

One manga has spoiler that I think has not been post here.Kohaku no Jōhei


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> I'm sorry, but how can you know that? He was wearing a mask, and his height could have been that of a 14-15 year old.



He was around the height of Minato.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wtf is my fanfic prediction doing here



The first time I read it, I admit, it was really good.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> He was around the height of Minato.


When I was 15, I was about 181 centimeters tall. Now, at the age of 24, I am 183 centimeters tall. Again, how can you know that Tobi was an adult at the time?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 18, 2012)

ROTFL

again you alexu9696, you'll be banned


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

*This is for all who doubt my earlier spoilers !!!*

*Source:*was still unable to warp him Minato had a faster reaction, faster warping, and a better strategy.

｢二人の思惑｣
サ…場所は何処だ？ 

蛇…相変わらずせっかちね(サが蛇のアジトに着いたとき、二部でサが蛇に修行を催促するとこの回想)

蛇…重吾…アナタは付いてくるとして…水月…お前はどうするの？ 

水…も…もちろんお供します(心で…サスケったら大蛇丸に尻尾振っちゃって…だから復活には反対したんだよ…) 

サ…これで決まりだ…さっさと場所を教えろ 

大蛇丸…良いわ…さっきも言ったけどアナタの良く知る場所……トビのアジトよ 

ここでアジトの描写 

場面変わりサスケ達が森を木づたいに飛んでる

サ…大蛇丸 

蛇…何かしら？ 

サ…あの巻物に書いてあったことだが…

大蛇丸…サスケ君…アナタ、うちはの石碑のことは知っているわね？ 

サスケ…ああ…

ここで石碑の描写 

蛇…あの石碑は写輪眼、万華鏡写輪眼、輪廻眼で読める範囲が違ってくるの 

蛇…サスケ君、アナタは里を抜けたから…まだ写輪眼の範囲しか読めてない…そうよね？ 

サ…大蛇丸…アンタはその先を知っているのか？

"Speculation of two people"
Places where the ... is this place?

I still ... impatient snake (when the difference between the snake got to the hideout, this reminiscence training and to remind the snake differences in the two parts)

Suigetsu ... you ... you ... What are you planning to do for the snake you killed him ... and come with?

(The revival'm opposed ... So I waved it in mind when tail to Orochimaru Sasuke ... to ....) to accompany ... of course ... also Wed

Tell me ... let's location is determined by this ... by

I know well of your hideout place of the kite ...... like I said ... good ... I Orochimaru

Depiction of the hideout here

Sasuke we are flying along forest scene changes to a tree

Orochimaru ... by

Snake ... something?

But that was written on the scroll that supports ... ...

Monument that you ... you ... Sasuke Orochimaru, the Uchiha are, I know I?

Sasuke ... Oh ...

Depiction of the monument here

The snake stone monument that ... come read range is different Sharingan, Mangekyou Sharingan, and Rinnegan

Sasuke ... you snake, you are not only readable range of the Sharingan ... still missing from the village 's right ...?

You're ... by Orochimaru ... Why is that you know the destination?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Those OM spoilers sound like Tobi is Fugaku if you click the link.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

It's the third time this guy posts fake spoilers after they've been deleted. Isn't that bannable?

Anyway I doubt Tobi's identity will be revealed this chapter. Kakashi's surprise is probably about something else entirely.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 18, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> He was around the height of Minato.



People completely ignore that... But he probably got a huge growing boost after getting crushed by a rock while Kakashi and Co stayed the same


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

fuck this shit, i will treat any post in the spoiler thread as canon 

post Evil's spoiler there already


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone needs to ban that boy.

It's like the 5th time he's done that today


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> People completely ignore that... But he probably got a huge growing boost after getting crushed by a rock while Kakashi and Co stayed the same


I'm not ignoring that at all. Read:



Lews Therin Telamon said:


> When I was 15, I was about 181 centimeters tall. Now, at the age of 24, I am 183 centimeters tall. Again, how can you know that Tobi was an adult at the time?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> *This is for all who doubt my earlier spoilers !!!*
> 
> *Source:*Link removed
> 
> ...


so what?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2012)

lmao this guy is serious ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Still surprising that they didn't translate the manga one first just to get it out.



KiShiDo said:


> People completely ignore that... But he probably got a huge growing boost after getting crushed by a rock while Kakashi and Co stayed the same



He also must have had one hell of a voice change if Minato couldn't recognize his voice, body movements, or even scent. 

Even if everything had changed, Minato still should have questioned it somehow. He would have felt that something was off. Unless he is just secretly a really bad ninja.


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 18, 2012)

So i see, very interesting to see that Obito is infact To-- *gets shot*.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wtf is my fanfic prediction doing here



I don't know sorry, I found it in another forum


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

With all this waiting (6 hours), I _seriously_ hope we get Tobi's identity.


----------



## Ezekial (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoilers sound shit


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> With all this waiting (6 hours), I _seriously_ hope we get Tobi's identity.



tobi = obito as stated by Evil


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> absurd, right


let me put it this way, I AM SERIUSLY MORE EXCITED FOR THE NEXT EPISODE OF NARUTO SD MORE THAN THIS MOVIE 

i am dead serious about this


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> tobi = obito as stated by Evil


dont forget that it was mirrored for a reason 




must...kill...people...posting in the spoiler thread...


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> tobi = obito as stated by Evil



i hope it is in the manga chapter....not in movie related one....that will be epic letdown for me...


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

lock spoiler thread now


----------



## Grendel (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe Tobi really is Obito and the people that do the spoilers got pissed and quit the manga...


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

This guy's rep got disintegrated.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> lock spoiler thread now


i had to take alexus' green bar...i just...had...


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> tobi = obito as stated by Evil



kishi = evil


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

It certainly will take  a bit to translate both chapters.

Besides the raw providers may take their time to enjoy the angst going here after Evil's spoilers LOL^^


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so what?



so we will see soon i was right


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

auem said:


> i hope it is in the manga chapter....not in movie related one....that will be epic letdown for me...



won't happen. the movie is a what if? movie. treat it like many DC/marvel comics. canon but doesn't add anything.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He does have a point.
> 
> Evil has never been so glaringly obvious. Having him photoshop a manga page to flat-out tell us the biggest secret of the series is pretty questionable, given his style.


Yes, if it appears in the manga why photoshop? Post the real image - flipping a previous manga page and adding fake dialog is weak. For Evil to do this could mean the chapter doesn't live up to _his_ expectations. Tobi is not Obito!


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696, I love you!


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i had to take alexus' green bar...i just...had...



I was going to ask if it was you...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 18, 2012)

Wait wait...did I miss something ? Is it confirmed that Tobi = Obito ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i had to take alexus' green bar...i just...had...



dont care what you did we will see soon who was right me or you


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 18, 2012)

Is anyone at the point where they just don't care anymore if Tobi is Obito or not? Like it seems unlikely but if it happens, I won't be shocked. Mainly because I see a thread on it everyday.


----------



## auem (Jul 18, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> so we will see soon i was right


it is originally posted in 2ch...(post no. 174)

plenty of people claim in 2ch that they bought the magazine...proves nothing...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2012)

LOCK THE FREAKING SPOILER THREAD! These clowns don't know when to quit.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL @spoiler thread


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

What's with all these random people posting in the Spoiler thread??

It's getting annoying now.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cyclonic said:


> BIG BOOTY JUDY HAS WILD SEX WITH RUDY Tabootie..... KUKUKUUKKUUKU FUCK YOU ADDY FUCK YOU! AHAHAHAHAHAA



...

Some people are idiots.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Cyclonic said:


> BIG BOOTY JUDY HAS WILD SEX WITH RUDY Tabootie..... KUKUKUUKKUUKU FUCK YOU ADDY FUCK YOU! AHAHAHAHAHAA



:rofl                                               must rip him


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...
> 
> Some people are idiots.



He will be banned soon enough.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 18, 2012)

its been a while since I've seen the spoiler thread get this bad. at this rate I'm gonna run out of negs before the chapters even out.


----------



## Pein (Jul 18, 2012)

Mother fuckers don't get their naruto fix and they turn crazy and shit.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Wait wait...did I miss something ? Is it confirmed that Tobi = Obito ?


A fake spoiler pic from Evil.

Whether he's basing it on something is unclear.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 18, 2012)

I wanna see Evil's spoilers


----------



## Cyclonic (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> :rofl                                               must rip him



LOL  how u been ADDY you good ma nig hahahahaha


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

The spoiler thread sure is active today

...with trolling^^

Oh well, we just gotta have some patience.


----------



## NO (Jul 18, 2012)

NARUTO'S OUT
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei
Kohaku no Jōhei


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 18, 2012)

Kohaku no Jōhei


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

Kohaku no Jōhei

Calm yo selves


----------



## Detective Prince (Jul 18, 2012)

Chapter is out.  Looks like Alexu was wrong...


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Telegram made my day i have been laughing like mad since mornin


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn, this sucks Tobi can' be anyone else than Obito after those 2 lines.

But I don't get the spite at Gai and Kakashi. Even Nagato was softer on Jiraiya


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

1) what's with Obito ? movie chapter ?


2) IS movie chapter gonna come out today ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Did anyone else think the comment about the special one-shot was referring to something that happened in the chapter?


----------



## Athruz (Jul 18, 2012)

This is not a good sign...Tobi being Obito is closer than ever.

Props to Evil for 100% accurate Spoilers.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

All this to-do about Tobi's identity being revealed, and it wasn't even touched on.

If I was the type to take the manga seriously, I sure as hell would've felt trolled based on Evil's spoilers.  Holy shit, it was effective.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm? What about the movie chapter?


----------



## k2nice (Jul 18, 2012)

The only way kishi would be able to hint obito = tobi anymore is to take the mask off.


----------



## Rain (Jul 18, 2012)

*Useless chapter right there*

same old shit.

boring.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd have to agree. All it did was explain the same shit we already knew. I hate when Kishi does this crap.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmmm? What about the movie chapter?


^      this


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn it, the transformation still hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 18, 2012)

The way Kishi is balancing the fights has been odd to me. It's like the whole thing with Madara as been on the back burner somewhat since it started.

Tobi was a boss this chapter though. 

Edit: Shit Kishi.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmmm? What about the movie chapter?



What with 'special one shot on page 10' and there not being color pages within the main chapter, I think it's safe to say that yes the movie chapter did indeed come out in this Jump. We'll likely get it today then.

EDIT: Confirmed, in case there was any doubt.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 18, 2012)

Where is fucking movie chapter damn it


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2012)

Hopefully it comes out before I have to go away for five days.


----------



## masterako (Jul 18, 2012)

Tobi is obviously Obito.

Both Kakashi (left eye) and Tobi (right eye) has Time-Space ninjutsus in their Sharingan eyes. Why? Because those both eyes belonged to 1 person (Obito).


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 18, 2012)

Great chapter IMO. Yeah, there was a little cheese, but I am intrigued by Tobi, I actually wasn't bored, and really, more than anything, it just had some really great-looking panels.

I will LOL if Kishi makes Tobito theory true xD


----------



## Asherah (Jul 18, 2012)

chapter 400

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU WHAT IS THIS SHIT

Playboy Sasuke makes me want to die.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

lol, the play boy. 

lol, pervert Neji.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

i cant see the link


----------



## momma bravo (Jul 18, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'd have to agree. All it did was explain the same shit we already knew. I hate when Kishi does this crap.



took the words right out of my mouth. the artwork was cool though.

and GGGGGAAAAAWWWWD DAAAAYUUM! Dat Alternate Universe Hinata! pek

edit: "everybody! we should all go to the public bath!!!"


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, this week's chapter really did suck balls - though the artwork was quite enjoyable.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

hinata kissing naruto sticking her middle finger up at the rest is just awe. 
and naruto looks so happy


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, pervert Neji.



I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Evil (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes I think you guys have more fun debating what the pictures mean, as opposed to reading the actual chapter.


----------



## Gortef (Jul 18, 2012)

takL said:


> hinata kissing naruto sticking her middle finger up at the rest is just awe.
> and naruto looks so happy



Actually to be precise if you look more closely he's one happy dweeb on the real world lineup, when on the AU lineup he's more or less confused.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Evil said:


> Sometimes I think you guys have more fun debating what the pictures mean, as opposed to reading the actual chapter.



And you're right - the chapter freaking blew.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 18, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Playboy Sasuke makes me want to die.




Sasuke smiling is a sign of the ninja apocalypse.

That "mirror universe" is interesting in a lot of ways.


Neji as a boob-gropin' perv. I'm surprised he doesn't have his byakugan on.
Ten Ten is a clutz with her weapons.
Shino has bug spray.
Akamaru and Kiba fighting.
Hinata. Hinatatatata. Hooooooooo boy, Hinata. 
Naruto doesn't seem that different, he just seems to think that  Hinata's coming on too strong. Typical shonen dolt.
Sakura's a love-struck bimbo. So no change there.
Sasuke is ... identical to what Sakura and his fangirls wish for, and the opposite of who he really is. I hate the "real" version of the prick, but at least he's not _sleazy_.
Shikamaru's a pervert too. I'm sensing a pattern.
Choji is skinny and rightfully embarrassed by his friend's behavior.
Ino has become "real world" Hinata.
Rock Lee: No change at all. Still the man.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2012)

So, Shikamaru is reading "Come Come Paradise?"


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a very interesting chapter because it is so tantalizing!


----------

